# Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora



## NCphalon (23. Dezember 2009)

Moin, wollt ma fragen, wer schon alles in Avatar drinn war, wer ihn in 3D gesehn hat, wie er das fand und wie er den Film insgesammt fand.

Ich war eben drinn un ich muss schon sagen, die 3D Effekte sin mittlerweile beeindruckend geworden, ma hat wirklich geglaubt, alles fliegt durch den Zuschauerraum. War auch der erste digitale Kinofilm den ich gesehn hab un die Qualität hat mich fast umgehauen... alles gestochen scharf und netmehr dieser Dreck auf dem Film^^

Wisst ihr was das für ne Technik gewesen sein könnte?: Jeder hat ne Brille mit grünlichen Gläsern bekommen und wenn ma ein Glas zugehalten hat wurds auf dem andern Auge kurz unscharf un ne Sekunde später hat ma dadurch den Film gesehn so wie er ohne Brille ausgesehn hat (wenig unterschied, halt 2D un von den Farben her etwas blasser.)


----------



## rayn_san (23. Dezember 2009)

hi^^

ich war heute drin und muss sagen:
DER FILM IST SUPER!! genau mein ding^^

Die effeckte sind schon ganz nett, ja, aber ich gerade am anfang des films hat mich irgendwas gestört...irgendwie hat das nicht so ganz gepasst...
aber nach der ersten halben stunde hatte ich mich dann dran gewöhnt...sah klasse aus...diese komischen quallen flogen echt durch den saal^^

wie dich technik funktioniert kann ich dir verraten, unser professor in interaktive system hat unter anderem auch dieses system vorgestellt.
ich weiß nich ob es dir aufgefallen ist, aber die brillen waren recht dick und ,boten unter anderem, auch platz für eine knopfzellen-batterie. Auch ein infrarotsensor ist mit an bord. Über den sensor erhält die brille die signale um abwechselnd ein brillenglas zu verdunkeln (polarisiert wird das glas glaub ich). Davon merkst du aber nix da das ganze 30mal pro sekunde passiert (30 herz? sollte dir als gamer was sagen*g*) und so jedes auge ein anderes bild bekommt, wie in der realität^^ da sieht man auch 2 bilder aus 2 leicht unterschiedlichen perspektiven...hoffmal mein geschwafel is verständlich^^

das du den film mit einem verdechtem glas "normal" gesehn hast, lag daran das nur ncoh das bild für das offene auge durchkam...logisch oder?^^ das mit der unschärfe kam vermutlcih vom verdeckten sensor  nicht überall einfach drauf packen!

falls dich das ganze intresiert...es gibt von nvidia auch sone brille...aber achtung: deine framerate wird sich halbieren und du brauchst einen bildschirm der massig herz hat^^ müssen halt alle bilder doppelt berechnet werden 

bye und gute nacht


----------



## Sash (23. Dezember 2009)

jo wie ich in dem anderen thread schon sagte war ich am we drin, und ich muß sagen, mit abstand einer der besten filme die ich je gesehen hab. man vermisst richtig pandora nachdem der film zu ende ist. ich werd nochmal rein gehen, aber über weihnachten wird das wohl nix. die 3d effekte waren gut, aber nicht übertrieben wie in einigen anime filme.


----------



## Crymes (23. Dezember 2009)

War Avatar nicht mit der CryEngine2 produziert worden?


----------



## Sash (23. Dezember 2009)

jo und die engine kostet 250millionen $. alles klar.


----------



## Crymes (23. Dezember 2009)

250 Mil-li-lio-nen ?
Da wunderts mich nicht, das so wenig Spiele damit produziert werden.
Wurde eigentlich das Spiel Avatar auch mit der Engine produziert?


----------



## Sash (23. Dezember 2009)

ähm um das mal sicherzustellen, du glaubst jetzt wirklich die hätten den film mit der cry engine erschaffen, ja? tu mir mal einen gefallen, schreib mal an ILM eine email und frag nach welche art von engine die für sowas verwenden.


----------



## Väinämöinen (23. Dezember 2009)

Das Spiel nutzt die Dunia Engine, eine stark modifizierte CryEngine.
Dass der Film irgednwas mit der CryEngine zu tun hat, würde ich ausschließen, die ist optisch ja auch bei weitem zu schlecht. Wobei es schonmal lustig wäre mit sowas wie der Avatar-Film-Engine (sofern man da überhaupt von soetwas sprechen kann) zu spielen, wenn ein Frame dann 30-50 Stunden zum Rendern braucht (Und in 3D dann natürlich doppelt so lang).


----------



## TheGamler (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich war gestern auch drin, ich muss sagen:
Mir ist schon lange nicht mehr so ein guter Film vor die Augen gekommen 

Die 3d-Effekte waren auch ziemlich cool, wobei der Filminhalt mich mehr "umgehauen" hat. Der Film hätte schon bei der Hälfte zu Ende sein können, bereits da hat er ein tieferen Sinn gehabt...

Muss sagen, die 7€ hab ich gern ausgegeben 
Wann gibts denn Kinofilme auf Blueray & Co.?
6 Wochen nach Kinoende?


----------



## Väinämöinen (23. Dezember 2009)

Ist unterschiedlich, aber nach 6 Wochen sicher nicht, da wird der Film nämlich noch im Kino laufen. 4-6 Monate sind da IMHO realistischer.


----------



## Low (23. Dezember 2009)

Werde auch nach Neujahr in die 3D Vorstellung gehen. Wird bestimmt klasse


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Dezember 2009)

Ihr lobt alle die 3D Effekte in den Himmel. Wie war denn die Story (ohne jetzt zu sehr ins Detail zu gehen)?


----------



## Sash (23. Dezember 2009)

war ok.. nix neues, nix komplexes. aber es reisst einen mit, er unterhält einfach gut in jedem punkt.


----------



## rayn_san (23. Dezember 2009)

die story war sozusagen die von last samurai^^

der "held" gerät in einem einstatz in die hände der bis dato "Bösen", lernt ihre bräuche und wird nach und nach einer von ihnen um schließlich auch auf ihrer seite zu kämpfen.

ich fands klasse^^ einer der, wenn nicht DER beste film den ich je gesehn habe!
ich werd wohl auch nochmal reingehn (und ich bin noch NIE 2mal in den selben film O.o)


----------



## NCphalon (23. Dezember 2009)

Achso ja zum Inhalt könnt ich ja auchnoch was sagen^^

Da ich weder "Last Samurai" noch "Pocahontas" gesehn hab hatte ich wohl den Vorteil, dass mir diese Handlung zum ersten mal begegnet is^^ Ich fand ja den Dschungel so toll mit diesen gigantischen Pflanzen und den Leuchteffekten. Das schöne war, wie ich fand, dass es ein richtiges Happy End gab un net so en nachdenkliches Ende, wie es Regisseure gerne tun, die das Publikum unbedingt überraschen wollen. Aber vom Querschnittsgelähmten 08/15 Marine zum angesehenen und körperlich voll funktionsfähigen (*knickknack* ) Mitglied eines Alienstammes mit Frau und dickem Flugdrachen (hat der das eigentlich überlebt?) is doch schon ne ganzschöne Steigerung^^


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich gucke mir Avatar erst 2010 an. Ist ja nicht mehr lange.


----------



## NCphalon (23. Dezember 2009)

Der wird wahrscheinlich mindestens solang laufen bis der nächste 3D Film in die Kinos kommt, glaub net dass die betreiber die 3D Projektoren auch nur einen tag aus lassen^^


----------



## TheGamler (23. Dezember 2009)

TheGamler schrieb:


> ...
> Wann gibts denn Kinofilme auf Blueray & Co.?
> *6 Wochen nach Kinoende*?





Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Ist unterschiedlich, *aber nach 6 Wochen sicher nicht, da wird der Film nämlich noch im Kino laufen.* 4-6 Monate sind da IMHO realistischer.



Soviel dazu  



NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich fand ja den Dschungel so toll mit diesen gigantischen Pflanzen und den Leuchteffekten.


Genau das fand ich auch, komplett alles Szenen im Jungle sind einfach großartig gemacht! Inkl. Wow!-Effekte!



> Das schöne war, wie ich fand, dass es ein richtiges Happy End gab un net so en nachdenkliches Ende, wie Regisseure gerne tun...


Naja, wär für mich jetzt net tragisch gewesen wenn nach 



Spoiler



dem der Baum niedergemacht wurde


 der Film aus gewesen wäre...
Glaub dann wären viel mehr Leute nachdenklich aus dem Film gegangen, wie es letzendlich gemacht haben!

So far!


----------



## NCphalon (23. Dezember 2009)

Nee, an der stelle gabs ja noch einige Leute mit denen abgerechnet werden musste


----------



## rayn_san (23. Dezember 2009)

HA, als der baum umfiel war ich kurz davor "tritt ihnen in den arsch!!!" zu schreien, wenn da der film ausgewesen wäre...pfff zum glück haben ja doch noch alle bekommen was sie verdienten^^ bis auf die wissenschaftlerin^^


----------



## NCphalon (23. Dezember 2009)

Jepp, das war die obligatorische gute hauptperson die sterben musste^^


----------



## Väinämöinen (23. Dezember 2009)

TheGamler schrieb:


> Soviel dazu


Hast ja Recht, da hab ich wohl nicht richtig hingeguckt, trotzdem wird es noch dauern.


Den ganzen Hype ist Avatar jedenfalls nicht wirklich wert. Sicherlich ist es auch kein schlechter Film, kann inhaltlich aber nicht so richtig überzeugen. Zwar merkt man, dass Cameron sich mit Pandora viel Mühe gegeben hat, dem hat man den Rest aber wohl etwas zu sehr untergeordnet. Die Charaktere sind allesamt doch irgendwie flach und die Geschichte kaum der Rede wert.

Etwas bescheiden finde ich ja auch das RealD System, dass da im Kino verwendet wurde. Funktioniert hat es zwar ganz gut (auch wenn die Brillen das Bild immernoch etwas abdunkeln) und angenehmer zu tragen als eine Shutter-Brille ist das Ding auch, aber das scheinen Einwegbrillen zu sein, was IMHO völlig unnötig ist und nur tonnenweise Müll produziert.


----------



## Senfgurke (23. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> ...aber das scheinen Einwegbrillen zu sein, was IMHO völlig unnötig ist und nur tonnenweise Müll produziert.



Ich war letzten Donnerstag im Kino, super Film, gute Effekte.
Aber bei mir sind die Brillen relativ stabil gemacht, keineswegs "Wegwerfbrillen".


----------



## NCphalon (23. Dezember 2009)

Bei uns (Cineplex Bad Kreuznach) gabs Shutterbrillen, war auch recht robust ausgeführt


----------



## Senfgurke (23. Dezember 2009)

Genau diese Brillen gibts bei uns. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kosten 1€, man kann sie nach dem Film zurückgeben o.O
Ich geh bestimmt noch mehrmals ins 3D Kino, gibts erst seit 17.12.09


----------



## AMD64X2-User (23. Dezember 2009)

Der Fiml ist einfach Spitze! Ich mein es gibt grad nix vergleichbares oder besseres wie Avatar!

Insbesondere die art der verfilmung! mittendrin meint mann jetzt gewinnen die menschen und dann gehts doch wieder aufwärts für die Na´vi!

Finde den einfach Super!


----------



## NCphalon (23. Dezember 2009)

Bei uns warn die Klobiger un hatten an der seite en batteriefach.

hier der herstellerlink: XpanD - 3D Cinema Active Glasses


----------



## crah (24. Dezember 2009)

hey,

also Pandora und die Figuren sind schon geil gemacht und mich hat es gefreut mal wider Sigourney Weaver in einem Film zu sehen.
Zuletzt habe ich sie in der Alien-reihe gesehen.
Geschicht naja das übliche.
Mensch entdeckt andern Planeten will die Rohstoffe haben Krieg.......
Aber sonst ist der Film schon geil gemacht.

mfg crah


----------



## Väinämöinen (24. Dezember 2009)

Senfgurke schrieb:


> Genau diese Brillen gibts bei uns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die warens es auch bei mir, nur dass die Beschriftung auf der Seite einfarbig weiß war. Und das sind anscheinend eben Einwegbrillen. Im Gegensatz zu den auwändigeren Shutterbrillen kann man die in China vermutlich für ein paar Cent produzieren und sich so die  Wartung sparen.



			
				http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Avatar-Verleih-subventioniert-Plastikmuell-Update-877507.html schrieb:
			
		

> Cinemaxx-Pressesprecher Arne Schmidt teilte heise online jetzt mit, dass das Unternehmen sehr an einem Mehrwegssystem interessiert sei und dies RealD auch schon signalisiert habe. Schmidt betonte, dass man vor zwei Monaten in allen Cinemaxx-3D-Kinos spezielle Behälter aufgebaut habe, in die Besucher nach der Vorstellung ihre RealD-Brillen werfen können. Die Kunststoff-Brillen würden dann recycelt.


----------



## Tomatensaft (25. Dezember 2009)

war im IMAX in berlin, die story war gut, allerdings eher durchschnittsgut, optisch is avatar aber ein film, der bis jetzt noch nicht überboten werden kann


----------



## Lord Wotan (27. Dezember 2009)

ich fand den Film super.


----------



## »EraZeR« (27. Dezember 2009)

War gerade auch in dem Film. An sich finde ich den Film gut, ich fand nur den Einstig ziemlich komisch. Ohne irgendeine Vorgeschichte geht es einfach mit der Ankunft auf Pandora los. Aber hätten sie das wohl gemacht, wäre der Film noch länger geworden. Warscheinlich über 3 Stunden.

Ich werde in mir auf alle Fälle auf BluRay holen.


----------



## King_Sony (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
hab ihn auch in 3-D gesehen. Das war ja mal voll geil..
Is wirklich lohneswert aber teuer
LG Sony


----------



## Two-Face (27. Dezember 2009)

Mann, is ja unglaublich wie brutalst geil den alle fanden

Leute, Visuelle Effekte, auch wenn sie noch so beeindruckend sein mögen, sind in einem Film Nebensache. Falls nicht, ist es kein guter Film mehr, sondern höchstens eine Effektorgie, in dem die Special-Effects dazu dienen, den mageren Inhalt zu kompensieren - beste Beispiele sind da die Filme von Roland Emmerich. Ich wette ohne Avatar, würden hier die Transformers-Filme in den Himmel gelobt werden, weil hier anscheinend kaum einer in der Lage ist, die visuellen Effekte im Kopf auszublenden und sich auf den Kern des Films zu konzentrieren - Hollywood, deine momentane Finanztaktik funktioniert hervorragend

Avatar werd' ich mir auf Blu-Ray zulegen, die Story hört sich mal, im Gegensatz zu den Effekten, ziemlich unspektakulär an, mal gucken ob der die ganze gute Kritik hier _wirklich_ verdient hat


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt halt leute die freuen sich über die guten sachen eines Films un es gibt leute die suchen sich die schlechten sachen raus und treten die dann breit. Transformers z.B. würd ich mir niemals reinziehen, weil ich die viehcher immernoch für kinderspielzeug halte


----------



## Two-Face (27. Dezember 2009)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Es gibt halt leute die freuen sich über die guten sachen eines Films un es gibt leute die suchen sich die schlechten sachen raus und treten die dann breit.



Das ist Ansichtssache: ich trete keine Mängel breit, wenn beispielsweise Transformers eine super Story hätte, aber die Effekte wären miserabel, wäre der Film womöglich besser
Aber ein Film darf nicht ausschließlich durch die Präsentation bzw. die visuellen Effekte bestechen - es geht in einem Film um den Kern; die Story, die Figuren, die Handlung an sich. Am besten lässt sich das mit Spielen vergleichen. Crysis wurde ja von Spielern so oft hart kritisiert, weil die Story und das Gameplay - der Kern des Spiels - als zu lasch empfunden wurde - die Grafik ist aber toll.


----------



## NCphalon (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich fand die handlung von avatar net soo schlecht, nix besonderes zwar aber sagen wir mal gute hausmannskost. Es war weder langweilig noch sonst irgendwie so dass ma jetz auf der Stelle das Kino verlassen will^^


----------



## Two-Face (27. Dezember 2009)

Und genau darum gehts: Es gibt heutzutage zu wenige, gute Actionfilme, die meisten dieser Art dienen nur noch der Befriedigung einer sensations- und unterhaltungsdurstigen Gesellschaft, um möglichst viele Millionen einzuspielen - die Qualität sucht man in diesem Genre vergebens und findet sie meistens in eindrücklich gespielten Dramen. Die alten _Stirb Langsam_- und _Terminator_-Filme hatten noch eine filmische Essenz, welche die Action erst sehenswert machte - heute wird sich viel zu sehr auf die Effekte konzentriert.


----------



## Sash (27. Dezember 2009)

avatar war auch klasse. auch die story, nur das prob ist das es jede geschichte schon einmal gegeben hat. auch die von avatar. siehe pocahontas oder der mit dem wolf tanzt. erfind erstmal eine neue geschichte die es wirklich noch nie gab. dann kommt irgend so ein two face her und zieht trotzdem parallelen zu star wars oder so..
die geschichte gabs es vielleicht schon, die von avatar, nur halt auf einem anderen planeten zu einer anderen zeit. aber noch nie wurde diese geschichte so gut erzählt wie in avatar. und diesen film muß man im kino erlebt haben, und nicht nur auf blu ray gesehen. das wäre wie blasphemie.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Dezember 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> avatar war auch klasse. auch die story, nur das prob ist das es jede geschichte schon einmal gegeben hat. auch die von avatar. siehe pocahontas oder der mit dem wolf tanzt. erfind erstmal eine neue geschichte die es wirklich noch nie gab. dann kommt irgend so ein two face her und zieht trotzdem parallelen zu star wars oder so..


Darüber streiten sich die Kritiker; _Der mit dem Wolf tanzt_ erzählt weitestgehend die gleiche Geschichte und das absolut hervorragend - der Film hat zu recht seine 7 Oscars erhalten
Mir geht es in erster Linie um den Inhalt des Films, nicht um die Verpackung. Ich habe schon zu viele Western gesehen, um mich von 





> Special Effects


 blenden zu lassen - klar war ich von dem ganzen Knall, Bumms und Explosionen bei _Star Wars_, _Independence Day_, _Fluch der Karibik_, _Transformers_, _Spider-Man_, _Herr der Ringe_ usw. beeindruckt, aber wenn die Story und die Handlung sowie die schauspielerischen Leistungen nicht taugen, dann fand ich den Rest auch nicht toll. Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, wo ich irgendwelche Parallelen zu STAR WARS gezogen habe.


Sash schrieb:


> und diesen film muß man im kino erlebt haben, und nicht nur auf blu ray gesehen. das wäre wie blasphemie.



Wenn du dich von gewissen, aufmüpfigen und kleinlauten Zuschauern nerven lassen willst, von mir aus, aber ich tuhe mir diese Farce nie wieder an


----------



## NCphalon (28. Dezember 2009)

dann würd ich warten bis der schinken auf 3D-bluray rauskommt^^


----------



## Two-Face (28. Dezember 2009)

NCphalon schrieb:


> dann würd ich warten bis der schinken auf 3D-bluray rauskommt^^



Würde mir eh' nix bringen, mein PC unterstützt das net - ich stieg schon zur Pionierszeit der Blu-Ray auf entsprechende Laufwerke um, ich bin da quasi mehr oder weniger ein PC-High-Definition-Veteran, der damals mehr schlechte als rechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat.


----------



## esqe (28. Dezember 2009)

> Und genau darum gehts: Es gibt heutzutage zu wenige, gute Actionfilme, die meisten dieser Art dienen nur noch der Befriedigung einer sensations- und unterhaltungsdurstigen Gesellschaft, um möglichst viele Millionen einzuspielen - die Qualität sucht man in diesem Genre vergebens und findet sie meistens in eindrücklich gespielten Dramen. Die alten Stirb Langsam- und Terminator-Filme hatten noch eine filmische Essenz, welche die Action erst sehenswert machte - heute wird sich viel zu sehr auf die Effekte konzentriert.


Aber deshalb gehe ich doch ins Kino (3D).

Für den Rest reicht Blue-Ray....

Die "Effekte" fand ich jedenfalls "unterhaltsam untermalt". Ganz klar ein Erlebniss, das war Kino!


----------



## hzdriver (28. Dezember 2009)

two face hör auf zu maulen !
Effekte Prima ! Story alt bekannt ! Prädikat sehenswert ! mfg


----------



## Sash (28. Dezember 2009)

und ich kann mich nur widerholen, versucht mal eine story zu finden wo wirklich niemand parallelen zu einem anderen film finden kann.


----------



## Väinämöinen (28. Dezember 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> und ich kann mich nur widerholen, versucht mal eine story zu finden wo wirklich niemand parallelen zu einem anderen film finden kann.


Es geht doch in erster Linie nicht darum, dass es die Geschichte schonmal gab, sondern darum, dass sie in anderen Filmen schon besser erzählt wurde. Sully und sein Wandel vom Spion, der seine Beine wieder haben will, zum Retter der Entrechteten ist nämlich etwas mäßig ausgefallen.


----------



## Sash (28. Dezember 2009)

tja und ich fand der mit dem wolf... langweilig. mir gefällt avatar am besten.


----------



## Väinämöinen (28. Dezember 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> tja und ich fand der mit dem wolf... langweilig. mir gefällt avatar am besten.


Ist ja OK, wenn du das lieber magst, das ändert aber trotzdem nicht daran, dass Avatar relativ oberflächlich und vor allem auch ziemlich kitschig ist. Schlecht fand ich den Film trotzdem nicht und auch Transformers sehe ich gerne, würde aber trotzdem nie behaupten, dass die Filme inhaltlich großartig was zu bieten hätten.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Dezember 2009)

hzdriver schrieb:


> two face hör auf zu maulen !
> Effekte Prima ! Story alt bekannt ! Prädikat sehenswert ! mfg



Hör du auf mir meine Kritik streitig zu machen!

Ich hab Avatar noch nicht gesehen, aber die Story ist auf jedenfall nicht neu. 
Wer einen Film nur wegen der Effekte anguckt, der hat keine Ahnung von Filmen.


----------



## DrSin (28. Dezember 2009)

Der Film ist sehenswert und mal endlich was neues im Einheitsbrei - 3D Effekte sind nicht übertrieben und nach den 2std und ~40min hab ich mir gedacht "schon ende?".


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2009)

Effekte sind nichts wert, wenn die Story schlecht ist, man muss sich nur Emmerich angucken.
Komplett Müll Film, wird abere gehypt, weil die Effelte toll sind.
Ich bin aber keine 12 mehr, ich will auch eine Geschichte sehen.

Avatar gucke ich mir in den Staaten an, wenn ich da bin, mal sehen, vielleicht auch in 3D, aber wenn die Story mies ist, nützt mir das nichts, ich werde kritisch sein.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Dezember 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Der Film ist sehenswert und mal endlich was neues im Einheitsbrei - 3D Effekte sind nicht übertrieben und nach den 2std und ~40min hab ich mir gedacht "schon ende?".




Nun bei mir wars eher so das ich nach ca. 2 Std. dachte...boar wie lang geht der Film noch. Ich fand ihn nicht schlecht, aber in der Mitte fand ich ihn mal stellenweiße etwas öde.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (28. Dezember 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hör du auf mir meine Kritik streitig zu machen!
> 
> Ich hab Avatar noch nicht gesehen, aber die Story ist auf jedenfall nicht neu.
> Wer einen Film nur wegen der Effekte anguckt, der hat keine Ahnung von Filmen.



Oder derjenige hat einfach nur einen anderen Geschmack. 
Du solltest nichts kritisieren, was du nicht gesehen hast, nur weil es die Story schonmal irgendwo gab, dazu siehe mehr weiter unten in meinem Posting. Die Erzählweise ist jedes mal eine andere.
Wenn ich in einen Film gehe, sehe ich in diesem Moment nur DIESEN einen Film und keinen anderen. Ich gehe nicht mit dem Hintergedanken in einen Film, diesen mit anderen zu vergleichen. Dann dürfte man GAR NICHTS mehr sehen, weil es alles schonmal gab. Aber wenn man nunmal absolut nicht auf Indianer und Cowboys steht (so wie ich), schaut man sich auch nicht Der Mit Dem Wolf Tanzt an.

Jetzt wo ich den Thread gelesen habe, stimmt es schon, dass der Film inhaltlich auch viele Parallelen mit The Last Samurai hat, aber das ist mir pubs-egal.  Ich fand beide Filme gut, aber Avatar um Längen besser.
Übrigens gibt es einen WESENTLICH älteren Film bzw. eine ganze Reihe, die sich schon mit der Thematik befasst hat: Winnetou! -> Ein Cowboy freundet sich mit einem Indianer (Feind) an und kämpft an dessen Seite gegen die eigenen Leute, die meist als habgierig hingestellt werden.
Winnetou, Der Mit Dem Wolz Tanzt, Pocahontas, The Last Samurai, Avatar.... Alle Filme haben gewisse Gemeinsamkeiten, aber wen interessiert das??? Ich bin mir sicher, das echte Kenner noch mindestens 100 weitere Filme mit einer ähnlichen Thematik in die Liste einfügen können. Wie ich bereits sagte: Im Prinzip dürfte man sich gar nichts mehr ansehen, wenn man sich daran so aufhängt.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Dezember 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Oder derjenige hat einfach nur einen anderen Geschmack.
> Du solltest nichts kritisieren, was du nicht gesehen hast, nur weil es die Story schonmal irgendwo gab, dazu siehe mehr weiter unten in meinem Posting. Die Erzählweise ist jedes mal eine andere.
> Wenn ich in einen Film gehe, sehe ich in diesem Moment nur DIESEN einen Film und keinen anderen. Ich gehe nicht mit dem Hintergedanken in einen Film, diesen mit anderen zu vergleichen. Dann dürfte man GAR NICHTS mehr sehen, weil es alles schonmal gab. Aber wenn man nunmal absolut nicht auf Indianer und Cowboys steht (so wie ich), schaut man sich auch nicht Der Mit Dem Wolf Tanzt an.
> 
> ...



Ich habe weniger den Film selbst, als unsere Gesellschaft kritisiert. Es ist eine Tatsache, dass man heutzutage sofort ins Kino springt, wenn's um viel Trara und Bumm geht. Bestes Beispiel die _Transformers_-Filme. Der erste Teil war noch ziemlich gut, auch für meinen Geschmack, die Fortsetzung ist schlichtweg nur ein lauer Aufguss ohne Eigenständigkeit - und jetzt rate mal, welcher Film in den Augen der Community hier, bevor Avatar in den Kinos gestartet ist, der bisher beste war?
Genau.
Story und Handlung egal, hauptsache es knallt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Story und Handlung egal, hauptsache es knallt.


 
Solche Filme sprechen nun mal die Teenager an und die sind eher daran interessiert, dass es fett scheppert als dass es einem logischen Muster folgt.
Bei der Zielgruppe muss der Effekt den Film tragen.
Ich bevorzuge eine gute Geschichte, wenn man Effekte braucht um sie zu erzählen ist das OK, aber kein Muss.


----------



## Sash (29. Dezember 2009)

du hast titten vergessen. oder würdest du megan fox etwa nicht bespringen?


----------



## Two-Face (29. Dezember 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> du hast titten vergessen. oder würdest du megan fox etwa nicht bespringen?



Bevor ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob bei der alles echt ist, nein.


----------



## Sash (29. Dezember 2009)

ich denk mal schon, sonst wären die größer.
so als freundin hät ich ja lieber summer glau, aber zum bespringen reicht die fox locker für ein paar monate. ausser sie ist zu zickig und sabbert. naja zurück nach pandora, ich bin am überlegen ob ich heute, morgen oder übermorgen nochmal reingeh.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2009)

Titten sind auf einem Filmcover zu gebrauchen, im Feilm selbst aber eher hinderlich, sofern die Zielgruppe des Films nicht 100% Männer sind.
Bei Crashorgien wie Emmerichs Streifen sind sicher 80% der Zuschauer Männer, aber er geizt mit Titten, er fährt die patriotische Schiene.


----------



## malifix (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich fand die story eher wie die indianer und die weissen, da sie ja das land haben wollten aber die indianer haben sich verteidigt, wei die im film.aber das ende geht anders aus.


----------



## Sash (29. Dezember 2009)

stimmt, man sieht bei dem auch lippen, haut vom rücken, ne verschwitzte megan, usw.. keine titten aber trotzdem sex pur. schau dir mal transformers 1-2 an und achte nur auf megan..


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2009)

Jep, die Indianer haben verloren.


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich war gestern drin, habe ihn in 3D geguckt.

Meine *persönliche* Empfindung:

Super. Einfach nur super. Ich war wie gebannt und habe jede Minute des Films genossen. Sicherlich, an manchen Stellen hätte ich mir etwas mehr gewünscht, dass hier und da mal etwas besonders hervorschießt durch den 3D-Effekt - aber wenn es kam, dann war es wohl dosiert und ich war fast dabei, mir die Fingernägel abzukauen. 
Die Welt war grandios inszeniert und stets glaubwürdig. Ich fand jeden Aspekt gut, die Charaktere hatten viel Tiefgang trotz der "kurzen" Zeit.

Einzigstes Manko: Es gab keine Pinkelpause, also musste ich mittendrin schnell rausrennen und Wasser lassen. Kaffee, ich verfluche dich!

Nach dem Film war ich etwas desillusioniert und hätte mir den Film am Liebsten noch mal angesehen. Was ich vielleicht die Tage machen werde. Jedenfalls steht für mich fest, mein Rechner braucht jetzt ein Blue-Ray-Laufwerk und ich werde die Tage bis zur Veröffentlichung der Blue Ray zählen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (30. Dezember 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel die _Transformers_-Filme. *Der erste Teil war noch ziemlich gut, auch für meinen Geschmack*, die Fortsetzung ist schlichtweg nur ein lauer Aufguss ohne Eigenständigkeit - und jetzt rate mal, welcher Film in den Augen der Community hier, bevor Avatar in den Kinos gestartet ist, der bisher beste war?
> Genau.
> *Story und Handlung egal, hauptsache es knallt.*



Hmm komisch, ausgerechnet von Transformers 1 muss ich sagen, dass die Story einfach nur plump und nichtssagend war.  Bis auf tolle Effekte und einer süßen Nebendarstellerin hatte er imo nicht so viel zu bieten. Den zweiten Teil habe ich mir noch nicht angesehen.
Wir sind wohl ewig dazu verdammt, eine unterschiedliche Meinung zu haben. ^^


----------



## NCphalon (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich war vorgestern das 2. mal drinn un er hat mir immernoch gefalln^^

Als es um war war ich schon wieder deprimiert dass das alles net echt is^^


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsch mir auch die ganze Zeit ein Pandora her aber irgendwie klapts net!


----------



## NCphalon (30. Dezember 2009)

leider... das schlimme is ja, es is net nur weit weg sondern es existiert nochnetma^^


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. Dezember 2009)

eben! Naja dann heissts wohl öffters Avatar gucken!


----------



## NCphalon (30. Dezember 2009)

jop^^ hoff ma dass ich en bluray laufwerk hab wenn die bluray rauskommt^^


----------



## _hellgate_ (30. Dezember 2009)

transformers war ja einfach nur massenschlacht vorallem dass ende  und genau so war das edne vom 2. teil einfach geil abe rkeine richtige story, aber alleine wegen megan fox ist der fil schon super...


AVATAR fand ich echt klasse-auch die Storie hat mir gefallen. ich hab mich kein bisschen gelangweilt und der film war auch zu 100% neu also keine ideen von anderen filmen geklaut^^


----------



## Sash (31. Dezember 2009)

war eben endlich das 2. mal drin. irgendwie war das kino in düsseldorf aber besser, hier in bochum, uci, waren einige boxen kaputt und das bild hätte besser sein können in 3d. lag vielleicht auch an der sitzpos. jedenfalls immer wieder ein erlebniss, ich hoffe mein tv kann auch 3d mit nem update.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Dezember 2009)

War jetzt erst drin, komme grad aus der 23-Uhr-Vorstellung (UCI Bochum - war halt das nächstbeste mit 3D "in der Nähe" xD), war ein Geschenk zu Weihnachten von nem Kollegen, der Gutschein ...... war trotz der späten Vorführzeit ausverkauft, wie eigentlich alle anderen Vorstellungen seit Release auch wie mir ein Mitarbeiter verriet ..... und ich muss sagen:


Saugeil! Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was die ganzen Kritiker mit "zu flacher Story", ich fand mich perfekt unterhalten, und bei einer Szene, wo gerade der dicke Baum brennend am Boden lag und die Na'vi zu Trauern begonnen haben sogar emotional bewegt (war ja auch traurig ...), und fand ihn vom Anfang bis zum Ende hin durchgehend gut erzählt, das Erzähltempo war genau richtig gewählt und die Minuten vergingen wie im Fluge ...... hab mich besonders über ein paar kleine Seitenhiebe gefreut ("Das interessiert die Aktionäre nicht"). 


Zur Technik an sich kann man nur sagen: Hut ab. Obwohl ich "wusste" das wahrscheinlich der gesamte Film wohl im PC entstand konnte ich diesen Gedanken nach kurzer Zeit hinter mir lassen und nur noch die Bilder genießen, das dezent platzierte 3D tat da sein übriges, nix, was wirsch im Raum herum flog oder mich "anfiel", sondern perfekte Nutzung zum Vermitteln von Tiefeneindrücken, das ganze in unerwartet knackig Scharfen Bildern (bisher war 3D immer irgendwie verwaschen ..), und die Materialschlacht am Ende war auch super gerendert. Auch sind die Animationen der Na'vi noch positiv zu erwähnen, derart perfekt animierte Kunstwesen gabs einfach noch nie, wüsste man es nicht besser, würde man eher auf geschminkte Schauspieler tippen als auf Computerfiguren mit Motion-Capturing+Gesichtsscanning der Schauspieler. 

Kurzum kann ich zum Film an sich und der Technik eigentlich nix kritisches sagen, das Ende war vielleicht ein wenig apprupt, aber so gesehen wäre ich eh am liebsten noch ne Weile einfach da geblieben in "Pandora" ..... im Nachhinein dann wieder irgendwie schwer zu glauben, dass eigentlich was alles aus dem PC stammte. Schön, das man auch als alteingesessener, Effekte-gewöhnter PC-Gamer noch positiv überrascht werden kann. 

Auf jeden Fall ein Top Film, werde im neuen Jahr wohl nochmal rein gehen.


----------



## Sash (31. Dezember 2009)

also warst du das, der neben mir geschnarcht hatte.. hrhr..
spaß beiseite, nebenmir saßen so jugendliche die ununterbrochen gequasselt haben. hätte den kerl am liebsten einen reingedonnert.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Dezember 2009)

Waren wir in der selben 23 Uhr Vorstellung ?! 


Hab da keinen Schnarchen gehört, wenn, dann wäre ich hingegangen und hätte ide erst mal zur Schnecke gemacht, mir den Film zu verderben. ^^


----------



## Rizzard (31. Dezember 2009)

Ein Kumpel von mir ist bei dem Film fast auch vor Langeweile gestorben. Ich fand ihn zwar auch nicht außerordentlich gut, allerdings werde ich ihn mir noch einmal ansehen, wenn er auf BlueRay erschienen ist.


----------



## Neander (31. Dezember 2009)

War auch schon zwei mal in dem Film einmal 3D und einmal Normal und der Film wird auf jeden Fall ein Platz in der DVD Sammlung bekommen, weil er ist echt Klasse.


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. Dezember 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> also warst du das, der neben mir geschnarcht hatte.. hrhr..
> spaß beiseite, nebenmir saßen so jugendliche die ununterbrochen gequasselt haben. hätte den kerl am liebsten einen reingedonnert.



Das hatte ich bei 2012 auch, deshalb sollten meiner Meinung nach Action Filme immer erst ab 16 oder 18 sein


----------



## NCphalon (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich freu mich schon auf den 2. Teil, schade dass es noch solang dauert.


----------



## Rizzard (31. Dezember 2009)

Ist denn ein zweiter Teil in Planung?


----------



## Nomad (31. Dezember 2009)

keine ahnung ob ein zweiter teil kommt aber freuen würd ich mich schon!
hatte den film zwar nicht in 3D geguckt war aber trotzdem ein knaller^^


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Dezember 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ist denn ein zweiter Teil in Planung?


Sind sogar 2 Nachfolger in Planung, einfach mal googlen.


----------



## Two-Face (31. Dezember 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ist denn ein zweiter Teil in Planung?



Was hättest du denn erwartet - jeder Film, der ein großer Erfolg ist, bekommt normalerweise eine (zumeist schlechtere) Forzestzung. Das ist die Finanzpolitik von Hollywood


----------



## Rizzard (31. Dezember 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> jeder Film, der ein großer Erfolg ist, bekommt normalerweise eine (zumeist schlechtere) Forzestzung.



Das mit der "schlechteren" Fortsetzung könnte durchaus stimmen. Zumindest traf sowas schon oft zu.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Dezember 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was hättest du denn erwartet - jeder Film, der ein großer Erfolg ist, bekommt normalerweise eine (zumeist schlechtere) Forzestzung. Das ist die Finanzpolitik von Hollywood


De facto waren die Fortsetzungen bereits während der Produktion von Teil 1 in Planung laut Cameron ......


Naja, frag mich net was die in nen zweiten Teil packen wollen ...... nen Namen hätte ich aber schon:

Avatar - The Shareholders strike back


----------



## Rizzard (31. Dezember 2009)

Da kommt wieder irgend ein neuer Geldgieriger Ami der es auf das Erz abgesehn hat und der Kampf ums Paradies geht weiter. Allerdings mit mehr Sex


----------



## Sash (31. Dezember 2009)

ne avatar war von anfang an als triologie geplant. vorausgesetzt der erste würde nicht floppen.
hab eben gelesen das avatar bereits über 730millionen eingespielt hat.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Dezember 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> ne avatar war von anfang an als triologie geplant. vorausgesetzt der erste würde nicht floppen.
> hab eben gelesen das avatar bereits über 730millionen eingespielt hat.


Imo vollkommen zu Recht, ich überlege mir schon ein 2. Mal reinzugehen, die "Bilder" sind einfach sowas von genial in 3D ...... wollte auch gar net aus dem Kino raus als der Film zu Ende war. So'n Privatkino, das wärs ja .....


----------



## Sash (31. Dezember 2009)

jo ich werd wohl ein drittes mal reingehen, nächstes oder übernachstes we. aber erst wenn man nicht schon in 3w vorraus einen platz reservieren muß wie jetzt.
und ich bete das mein tv und mein blu ray player mit nem update 3d können.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (1. Januar 2010)

Was sollte man denn in einem 2. Teil noch inhaltlich unterbringen? Mehr als ein warmer Aufguss würde das wohl nicht werden.

Glaskugel: Die Menschen wollen sich rächen und es kommt zu einer Massenschlacht nach der anderen. Ein paar der Hauptcharaktere werden sterben, darunter vermutlich auch Neytiri.


Ich werde mir den 1. Teil demnächst ein drittes mal ansehen. Ich war noch nie mehr als einmal im Kino bei einem Film.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Januar 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Was sollte man denn in einem 2. Teil noch inhaltlich unterbringen? Mehr als ein warmer Aufguss würde das wohl nicht werden.
> 
> Glaskugel: Die Menschen wollen sich rächen und es kommt zu einer Massenschlacht nach der anderen. Ein paar der Hauptcharaktere werden sterben, darunter vermutlich auch Neytiri.
> 
> ...


Naja, ich gehe primär wegen der Optik ein 2. mal rein ..... perfekt gerenderte Bilder + hochentwickeltes 3D rocken halt. 



Btw: Super Partikel-Simulation da draußen, sieht fast aus wie Schnee!! xD /Nerd


----------



## Sash (1. Januar 2010)

jo das unsere natur der perfekten grafik schon so nahe ist..


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Januar 2010)

Der Film ist geradezu gemacht für BluRays, freue mich schon auf ein Perfektes Bild


----------



## NCphalon (1. Januar 2010)

schade dass das soviel kostet^^


----------



## Sash (1. Januar 2010)

denke mal das der film nicht mehr als 25€ kosten wird. so teuer find ich das nicht. wenn das mal mit dem 3d klappt..


----------



## Two-Face (1. Januar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> denke mal das der film nicht mehr als 25€ kosten wird. so teuer find ich das nicht. wenn das mal mit dem 3d klappt..



Öhm, bedenke dass die dafür benötigte Hardware immernoch sehr vielen zu teuer ist


----------



## Sash (1. Januar 2010)

sorry.. irgendwie geh ich immer von aus das die meisten bereits nen blu ray player haben.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Januar 2010)

Bis die BlueRay erscheint dürfte es eh noch ein wenig dauern


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, bedenke dass die dafür benötigte Hardware immernoch sehr vielen zu teuer ist


Naja, lediglich der "Bildschirm" (also möglichst gorßer Fernseher ) muss wohl aktualisiert werden und gegen ein 3D-Modell ausgetauscht werden, BluRay-Laufwerke sollen mit einem Firmware-Update fit gemacht werden können, so wie die PS3 auch, das Encoding kann die potente GPU übernehmen, dann braucht man noch 3D-Ready-Abspielsoftware ..... also, außer dem Fernseher sehe ich da kein Problem, ne Brille fällt ja wohl net unter "Kosten", oder ?!


----------



## Sash (1. Januar 2010)

ja bei dem tv hab ich auch angst.. es hieß mal ein 200hz tv würde reichen, bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Januar 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> *Naja, lediglich der "Bildschirm" (also möglichst gorßer Fernseher ) muss wohl aktualisiert werden und gegen ein 3D-Modell ausgetauscht* werden, BluRay-Laufwerke sollen mit einem Firmware-Update fit gemacht werden können, so wie die PS3 auch, das Encoding kann die potente GPU übernehmen, dann braucht man noch 3D-Ready-Abspielsoftware ..... also, außer dem Fernseher sehe ich da kein Problem, ne Brille fällt ja wohl net unter "Kosten", oder ?!



Und das bezeichnest du als billig, naja
Darüberhinaus kann eben nicht jede potente GPU das Encoding übernehmen - soweit ich weiß, können das nur Grafikkarten, die dafür ausgelegt sind

EDIT: OMG? Mir ist noch gar nicht aufgefallen, dass sein neuestem Posts im Musik & Film-Bereich als Beiträge gezählt werden


----------



## Sash (1. Januar 2010)

ja zb die neuen von nvidia.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und das bezeichnest du als billig, naja
> Darüberhinaus kann eben nicht jede potente GPU das Encoding übernehmen - soweit ich weiß, können das nur Grafikkarten, die dafür ausgelegt sind


Naja, mal sehen ..... dauert eh noch etwas bis die BluRay von Avatar da ist, bis dahin informiere ich mich mal über ne Kino-Flat .....


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Januar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> sorry.. irgendwie geh ich immer von aus das die meisten bereits nen blu ray player haben.



Nach diesem Jahr, in dem BDs und die dazugehörigen Player schon so billig
geworden sind, sollten nach 2010 schon ziemlich viele Leute einen BD Player/Laufwerk haben. Nach dem Untergang der HD DVD geht das jetzt ja recht flott. Ich hab mir auch erst kürzlich ein Laufwerk gegönnt, und Avatar werde ich mir 100%tig auf BD holen. Mit 3D...das werde ich sehen.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Januar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nach diesem Jahr, in dem BDs und die dazugehörigen Player schon so billig
> geworden sind, sollten nach 2010 schon ziemlich viele Leute einen BD Player/Laufwerk haben. Nach dem Untergang der HD DVD geht das jetzt ja recht flott. Ich hab mir auch erst kürzlich ein Laufwerk gegönnt, und Avatar werde ich mir 100%tig auf BD holen. Mit 3D...das werde ich sehen.



Öhö, flott, is klar. Der Untergang der HD-DVD hat da wenig dazu beigetragen, damit das "flott" von statten geht, müsste eher die DVD untergehen


----------



## NCphalon (1. Januar 2010)

für die einfachen leute wird es vielleicht schon etwas schwieriger ma 700-800€ für en FullHD Fernseher un en BR-Player auszugeben^^ ausserdem macht so en Film erst mit em vernünftigen Soundsystem spaß, was auch über 600€ kosten wird^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Januar 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Naja, mal sehen ..... dauert eh noch etwas bis die BluRay von Avatar da ist, bis dahin informiere ich mich mal über ne Kino-Flat .....



Kannst dir ja die Goldcard vom Cinemaxx kaufen, damit kommste 1 Jahr lang dann umsonst rein. Kostet ja "nur" 399€. Wenn man von einem Preis von 7€ pro Kinokarte ausgeht würde es sich ab 2 mal die Woche ins Kino gehen lohnen also = Schwachsinn!


----------



## Rizzard (1. Januar 2010)

Tja bringt aber nichts, der Film läuft kein ganzes Jahr


----------



## Sash (1. Januar 2010)

bin mal gespannt ob der titanic schlägt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Januar 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja die Goldcard vom Cinemaxx kaufen, damit kommste 1 Jahr lang dann umsonst rein. Kostet ja "nur" 399€. Wenn man von einem Preis von 7€ pro Kinokarte ausgeht würde es sich ab 2 mal die Woche ins Kino gehen lohnen also = Schwachsinn!


o_O



lol ....


----------



## kitmos (1. Januar 2010)

War schon 2x im Kino und es ist für mich der beste, genialste Film, den ich je gesehen habe. Ich war am Ende auch in dem Zustand, dass ich es gleich wieder sehen wollte. Die Welt hat mich gefangen. Ich fand auch die Schauspieler sehr gut. Zoë Saldaña hat die Neytiri sehr gut dargestellt(die Gesichtsmimik). Sigourney Weaver war finde ich auch echt Klasse (liebe die Alien-Reihe). Die Story fand ich einfach und strukturiert. Die Effekte atemberaubend. Ich gehe jetzt kommende Woche noch einmal hin, muss es auch noch in IMAX sehen, mein Mann hat es auf der riesen Leinwand gesehen und es soll noch viel besser sein. Zu 2012 kann ich nur sagen, der Trailer war gut, der Film war für mich schlecht, die Idee und Effekte waren sehr gut, es konnte so gut werden. Schade. 

 Noch etwas muss ich loswerden. Wenn sich jemand zu einem Film so äußert, dass er "_furchtbar_" und "_grässlich_" ist
verstehe ich es wirklich nicht (war nicht hier im Forum). War eine _Frau_. Ich finde, dass man an diesem Film wenigstens etwas OK finden kann, wenn es nicht sein Genre ist. Aber Musik oder Effekte oder Schauspieler oder ... etwas kann immer wenigstens gut sein.


----------



## DarkMo (1. Januar 2010)

hui, ich las hier am anfang was von 7 euro für die 3D karte? oO bei uns 11 ocken -.- zum glück wars kinotag (nur 9 ^^) un ich hatte für den löwenanteil davon nen gutschein ^^

ABER: sch**e ich habs nich bereut. fantastische bilder, ne angenehme story und einfach ein erlebnis. und weil hier ein paar an der story rummeckern: wieso geh ich ins kino? wegen effekten oder wegen story? ^^ da kannste dich auch über fehlenden tiefgang in nem porno aufregen xD wo keine effekte sind, brauch ich kein kino zum anschauen. und avatar is effekt satt und einfach geil.

also ich kann ihn nur empfehlen. kaufen würd ich ihn wohl ned. in klein aufm fernseher und ohne 3d is das ganze doch recht witzlos ^^ also der hauptcharackter des films kann da ja nur verloren gehen. wie star wars ohne effekte *g* (gut, zum glück hatte SW noch ne geniale story nebenher). aber hoffentlich sin die anderen beiden teile gut durchdacht. ned das das wieder son mieser aufguss wird, der auch den guten eindruck vom ersten teil empfunden wiederm it runterreisst.

edit: jetz hab ich fast vergessen ein wenig über die effekte zu plaudern ^^ ich fands echt schön wie es gemacht war. teilweise hatte ich wirklich den instinktiven dran die fliegen oder glühwürmchen da wegzupusten oder mit der hand vertreiben zu müssen. die ganze ideenvielfalt und detailverliebtheit des planeten... einfach herrlich. der ilm wäre auch ohne jegliche story schon geil allein aus der technischen sicht heraus (technikporno ). oder wie er mit seinem mech da die wumme durchs bild dreht. ich wollt schon sagen "halt das ding nich in mein gesicht" >< - einfach nur geil.

und so schön fantasiereich ich diese schwebenden felsen da immer finde (auch bei wow zum bsp ja schon) - ich frag mich immer, wer das ganze waser da raufbuckelt  aber herrje, is nen sci-fi spektakel. sieht schön aus, erfüllt meine ansprüche an gutes kino und ja. einfach nur empfehlenswert


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Januar 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> für die einfachen leute wird es vielleicht schon etwas schwieriger ma 700-800€ für en FullHD Fernseher un en BR-Player auszugeben^^ ausserdem macht so en Film erst mit em vernünftigen Soundsystem spaß, was auch über 600€ kosten wird^^



Signed. Wenn man einmal ein gutes Soundsystem oder eine BluRay gesehen hatt, gibt man sich mit schlechter Qualität nicht mehr zufrieden.


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Januar 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> hui, ich las hier am anfang was von 7 euro für die 3D karte? oO bei uns 11 ocken -.- zum glück wars kinotag (nur 9 ^^) un ich hatte für den löwenanteil davon nen gutschein ^^
> .



Ich ging von einer normalen Karte aus, weil man nicht nur in 3D Filme gehen würde 

UPS: Sorry wegen dem Doppelpost -.-, Wäre nett, wenn die Mods das ändern könnten.


----------



## NCphalon (3. Januar 2010)

Hat sich schon jemand mit dem spiel befasst?


----------



## Two-Face (3. Januar 2010)

Ich hab's hier liegen, werde es aber erst spielen, wenn ich den Film gesehen habe.
Laut den Kritiken sei das Spiel zwar nicht wirklich beeindruckend (also eher Wertungen zwischen 77 und 79) aber dennoch besser als die meisten Filmumsetzungen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Januar 2010)

Der Film an sich sah ganz gut aus - aber die Story war eig. langweilig, genau die gleiche war schon in etlichen anderen...

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. Januar 2010)

Dienstag gehe ich nochmal in den Film, aber diesmal die 3D Fassung


----------



## ArnoldClover (3. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mich jetzt hier registriert weil ich eh oft hier bin, und weil das die xte Seite ist auf der ich lesen muss das sich die einen Leute über den Film freuen und Möchtegerns die Story bemängeln.
Vorweg möchte ich sagen das es für Mich DER Film schlechthin ist, ich habe nie einen besseren gesehen, auch Star Wars war nicht besser.
NATÜRLICH besticht der Film durch seine Bahnbrechende Optik, aber ihr guckt euch auch die Tagesschau an und dort ist die "Story" auch flach und vorhersehbar.
Wer über "blendende" Effekte meckert, sollte sich ein Buch kaufen.
Da hat er die Nackte Story ohne Bildliche Effekte 
Ja, das ist mein belangloser Senf zu dem Thread.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Januar 2010)

ArnoldClover schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt hier registriert weil ich eh oft hier bin, und weil das die xte Seite ist auf der ich lesen muss das sich die einen Leute über den Film freuen und Möchtegerns die Story bemängeln.
> Vorweg möchte ich sagen das es für Mich DER Film schlechthin ist, ich habe nie einen besseren gesehen, auch Star Wars war nicht besser.
> NATÜRLICH besticht der Film durch seine Bahnbrechende Optik, aber ihr guckt euch auch die Tagesschau an und dort ist die "Story" auch flach und vorhersehbar.
> Wer über "blendende" Effekte meckert, sollte sich ein Buch kaufen.
> ...



Solche Leute sind wieder ein herrausragendes Beispiel, die nicht mit der Kritik anderer Leute klarkommen


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. Januar 2010)

So, gestern Abend war ich nochmal in der 3D Version des Filmes. Da ich jetzt den Vergleich zwischen den beiden Versionen habe, muss ich sagen, dass mir letztendlich die 2D Version besser gefallen hat. Warum? 

1. 3D ist deutlich Teurer. Ich war im Cinestar in Garbsen, es war Kinotag, also hätte ich eigentlich pro Karte 8,50€ bezahlen müssen. Da ich aber im Internet Plätze reserviert hatte, kamen natürlich für die 3 Karten noch jeweils 1€ gebühren dazu plus einen Betrag für Überlänge. Insgesamt war man dann bei 33€. Aber natürlich musste man die 3D Brillen noch extra Kaufen, für je 1€ das Stück. 

2. Man merkt einfach, dass man eine Brille aufhat. Denn die Brille, die mir zur Verfügung gestellt wurde, saß viel zu weit von meinen Augen. Dadurch konnte ich die ganze Zeit den Rahmen sehen.

3. Das Bild wird "Schlechter". Setzt man die Brille auf, wird das ganze Bild  Dunkler.

4. Die 3D Effekte: Sehen an sich sehr gut aus, wobei ich fast immer das Gefühl hatte, dass dadurch 2 Bildebenen geschafft wurden. Einmal der "matschige" starre Hintergrund und halt die Charaktere. Ich fahr trotzdem froh, dass das ganze nicht nur zur effekthascherei wurde, wie ich es aus diversen 4D Kino's aus Freizeitparks kenne. Dort fliegt einem die ganze Zeit etwas entgegen und mein Augenreflex reagiert dann immer, indem es das Auge einfach schließt (Logisch, denn ich würde ja nicht Freiwillig etwas mit offenem Auge gegen mich "werfen" lassen.)

Ich habe zwischendurch immer mal wieder die Brille abgenommen. So konnte man den Film natürlich nicht sehen, war alles verwoschen, aber denoch erkannte man so gut den Unterschied und mir gefiel im ganzen die 2D Version besser. Ich denke, davon sollte sich jeder seine Eigene Meinung bilden.


----------



## stefan.net82 (6. Januar 2010)

von den 3d-effekten her betrachtet ist der film sicher ne unglaubliche wucht, ohne zweifel!
1.000.000.000 (=*1 Milliarde!!!*) dollar einspielergebnis innerhalb weniger wochen nach start kann nicht irren. 
dennoch, die story ist schon ein bisschen dünn geraten, meiner meinung nach, da hätte der cameron mehr draus machen können...
na ja, ich glaub trotzdem ich werd mir diesen film mit ner voll-rakete geben, schon allein aufgrund der visuellen umsetzung.
so werd ich meine 5jahre lange kinoabstinenz wieder mal brechen und avatar auf der leinwand bewundern!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Januar 2010)

Was alle immer mit der Story haben. ^^



Was hätte man denn da groß anders machen sollen? Ex-Marine sieht, dass "wir" uns da wie die letzten Arschlöcher benehmen (naja, wie auf der Erde halt, da gabs/gibts halt auch "störende" Ureinwohner) und als es daran geht die Ureinwohner einfach abzumurksen wechselt er halt zu deren Seite über, zumal er sich inziwschen in eine von den Na'vi verliebt hat. Das mag man simpel, und auch vorhersehbar nennen. Man könnte es aber auch "nachvollziehbar" nennen, da wohl der Großteil der Kinobesucher Sympathie für ihn hatte und ähnlich gehandelt hätte. Man könnte der Story höchstens "vorwerfen" keine Überraschungen zu bieten, aber so schlimm fande ich es eigentlich gar nicht, ich war mit einigen Randbemerkungen zufrieden gestellt ("Ureinwohner abmurksen kommt gar nicht gut, aber wenn Aktionäre etwas mehr hassen als schlechte Presse sind das schlechte Quartszahlen", "Wenn irgendwer auf irgendeiner Schei*e sitzt die du unbedingt haben willst, mach ihn zu deinem Feind und nimm es dir"  - so wahr), das muss an Tiefgang reichen, ist in erster Linie ein Unterhaltungsfilm, und als solcher ist er in sich gut gelungen ...... dient letztlich eh alles nur dazu irgendwie eine Rechtfertigung für den Computeroverkill zu haben, 3 Stunden sinnbefreite Rendersequenzen ziehen maximal uns Nerds ins Kino! 


Und das mit der 1 Milliarde war schon nach 18 Tagen! Der Rekord liegt (nicht inflationsbereinigt) mit TItanic bei $1,8 Milliarden nach (ich glaube) 3 Monaten Laufzeit ..... müsste Avatar dran kommen, wenn wie in meiner Region auch jetzt noch die Vorstellungen alle immer voll sind, zumal ich und andere da beabsichtigen nochmal reinzugehen. xD


----------



## Sash (6. Januar 2010)

jo versteh ich auch nicht. wie ich schonmal sagte, ansich gibt es keine neue story die nicht schonmal erzählt wurde. der film ist klasse, einfach genial. abgesehen davon, titanic hat auch keine story, also noch weniger als avatar. nur weil ein schiff untergeht, was im vorfeld schon alle wussten, ist das noch keine story. der film hats verdient die 1.8 zu knacken.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (6. Januar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> jo versteh ich auch nicht. wie ich schonmal sagte, ansich gibt es keine neue story die nicht schonmal erzählt wurde. der film ist klasse, einfach genial. abgesehen davon, titanic hat auch keine story, also noch weniger als avatar. nur weil ein schiff untergeht, was im vorfeld schon alle wussten, ist das noch keine story. der film hats verdient die 1.8 zu knacken.


Thehe, wie war das noch? "Entnervter Freund zu seiner Perle: Warum sollte ich da rein??? Soll ich mal spoilern?: Der Kahn geht am Ende eh unter, damit ist der Film doch erklärt!"


----------



## MKay (6. Januar 2010)

Ich finde der Film Film war und ist super-klasse. Da konnte ich noch Tage danach noch von erzählen(musste den Film im 2D anschauen *schluchzt,heul*sch***s Störungen im Film und das in der Vor-Premiere!) Aber den Filom würd ich mir gern als Blue-Ray angucken.


----------



## NCphalon (6. Januar 2010)

Die Kunst beim 3D-Sehen im Kino is ja, dass ma die Augen immer auf die Scharfen bereiche des Bildes richtet, weil es sonst wehtut wenn die Augen versuchen was unscharfes scharfzustellen^^ Un wenn ma das raus hat (bei mir hats ca. ne viertelstunde gedauert) gehts eigentlich, nur die Schweren shutterbrillen drücken ein wenig aber ich denke dass in zukunft leichtere modelle auf den markt kommen.


----------



## david430 (6. Januar 2010)

und ich dachte schon, es gibt gar keinen thread zu diesem grandiosen film. der beste film, den ich jemals gesehen habe...


----------



## NCphalon (6. Januar 2010)

Mich ham auch die na'vi beeindruckt... sowas würd wohl jeder Genforscher gerne mal im Reagenzglas züchten^^


----------



## Sash (6. Januar 2010)

und ich würde gerne mal sex mit dem up-link haben..


----------



## NCphalon (6. Januar 2010)

Ma kann sich ja die Dimensionen ausrechnen, die Na'vi sin etwa doppelt so groß wie Menschen...^^


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (6. Januar 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Ma kann sich ja die Dimensionen ausrechnen, die Na'vi sin etwa doppelt so groß wie Menschen...^^



Im Film selbst wird von 3m gesprochen. 

Und ja, ich fragte mich auch schon was wäre, wenn man mit nem anderen Na'vi das Band macht. ^^ Spürt man dann den anderen Körper? Aus sexueller Hinsicht sehr interessant.


----------



## Väinämöinen (6. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht trägt das zu eurer Erhellung bei


----------



## Rizzard (6. Januar 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Und ja, ich fragte mich auch schon was wäre, wenn man mit nem anderen Na'vi das Band macht. ^^ Spürt man dann den anderen Körper? Aus sexueller Hinsicht sehr interessant.



Hm, vielleicht wird das ja im zweiten Teil erläutert.


----------



## Sash (6. Januar 2010)

dann kann mann endlich mal spüren obs den g punkt wirklich gibt...


----------



## NCphalon (6. Januar 2010)

2 Höhepunkte^^


----------



## Sash (6. Januar 2010)

und sie weiß wenn sie sich beeilen muß...


----------



## NCphalon (6. Januar 2010)

un er wann er sich zeit lassen kann^^


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (7. Januar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> dann kann mann endlich mal spüren obs den g punkt wirklich gibt...



Dazu gibt es genügend.... *hüstel* Lehrvideos auf gewissen... ähm.....  medizinischen Informationsseiten.

Edit: @andere: Ja, das mit den zwei Höhepunkten wäre eine Sache. ^^


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Januar 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es genügend.... *hüstel* Lehrvideos auf gewissen... ähm.....  medizinischen Informationsseiten.
> 
> Edit: @andere: Ja, das mit den zwei Höhepunkten wäre eine Sache. ^^


Wo du die "gewissen Lehrseiten" ansprichst ...... schon mal dran gedacht, dass die sich alle auch in ihr Eywa-Netzwerk "einloggen" können? Das eröffnet ganz neue Möglichkeiten, wenn die geistig alle verbunden sind, die gute Sigourney hat das ihrem Vorgesetzten ja mit Hoch/Runterladen erklärt, also wie das INet ....... "youpr000n.navi" muss auf Pandora der Burner sein!


----------



## Sash (7. Januar 2010)

irgendwie würde mir das nicht gefallen wenn selbst meine großeltern sich das downloaden könnten was ich so getrieben habe.


----------



## NCphalon (8. Januar 2010)

Die werden sich damit abgefunden ham^^


----------



## david430 (9. Januar 2010)

wäre es möglich sich über themen zu unterhalten, die nichts mit dem intimbereich zu tun haben, obwohl es euch wahrscheinlich am meisten vom film interessiert hat


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Januar 2010)

Stimmt, recht viele andere Sachen waren bei dem Film auch nicht interessant.

Es war auch der zweitlangweiligste Film, den ich im Kino gesehen habe.
Nach einer halben Stunde war er schon zäh und nach einer Stunde wäre ich am liebsten gegangen, wenn ich nicht 10€ dafür gezahlt hätte.


----------



## NCphalon (9. Januar 2010)

Glaub wenn ma en genügsamen Anspruch auf die Story von Filmen hat spart ma sich ne menge Ärger über Ausgaben für DVDs un Kinokarten^^

Wenn ich jetz sag dass ich bei Collateral eingepennt bin werd ich vermutlich gesteinigt^^


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. Januar 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> wäre es möglich sich über themen zu unterhalten, die nichts mit dem intimbereich zu tun haben, obwohl es euch wahrscheinlich am meisten vom film interessiert hat


Es geht uns nur um die "Technik", glaubs mir ....


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Januar 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Glaub wenn ma en genügsamen Anspruch auf die Story von Filmen hat spart ma sich ne menge Ärger über Ausgaben für DVDs un Kinokarten^^


Ich hatte mir von der Story überhaupt nichts erwartet, aber der Film ist einfach extrem in die Länge gezogen, nur um die Effekte schön zeigen zu können.

Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass, wenn man einen Film in 3D macht, man das komplette Bild scharf zeigen soll und nicht ständig dem Zuschauer vorgibt, welchen Teil er jetzt scharf sieht.

Es nervt nämlich tierisch, wenn man sich irgendwas ansehen will, dass unscharf ist und das Auge ständig versucht auf Scharf zu stellen.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass, wenn man einen Film in 3D macht, man das komplette Bild scharf zeigen soll und nicht ständig dem Zuschauer vorgibt, welchen Teil er jetzt scharf sieht.
> 
> Es nervt nämlich tierisch, wenn man sich irgendwas ansehen will, dass unscharf ist und das Auge ständig versucht auf Scharf zu stellen.



Soweit ich weiß ist das auch ein technisches Problem; 3D-Technik in Filmen steckt noch in der Pionierszeit, bis das richtig ausgereift ist, dauert es noch einige Jahre^^

Vielleicht hätte George Lucas den Film drehen sollen, dann wären die Effekte evtl. noch besser.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Januar 2010)

Und die Handlung noch schlechter, wenn ich mir Clone Wars anschaue.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2010)

Mit Clone Wars hatte Lucas wenig zu tun, er war nicht mal direkt an der Story beteiligt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Januar 2010)

Er hat sein Kind verkauft und ist deswegen schuld daran.

So, zurück zum Thema.
Wenn der Film keine Happy End gehabt hätte, wäre er sogar besser gewesen.

...und ich hätte mir ne halbe Stunde erspart.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2010)

Hmm nö, die Rechte und Lizenzen von _STAR WARS_ liegen immernoch 100% (oder zumindest 95%) bei George Lucas, er verdient an jedem Stücken _STAR WARS_ mit, sei es nun ein Film, eine Fernsehserie, ein Comic, ein Buch, ein Game oder Spielzeug, er vierdient überall mit und besitzt alle Rechte - so ähnlich wie Bill Gates mit seinem Microsoft DOS und Windows damals.

Er ist ja nicht umsonst der reichste Mann Hollywoods und einer der reichsten der Welt....

Ach und bevor ich's vergesse: ILM war ja auch an den visuellen Effekten von _Avatar_ beteiligt - das heißt, George Lucas hat an dem Film ebenfalls mitverdient.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Januar 2010)

Das habe ich auch nicht gemeint.
Er hat ja erlaubt, dass man es so macht, also ist er schuld dran.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. Januar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Er hat sein Kind verkauft und ist deswegen schuld daran.
> 
> So, zurück zum Thema.
> Wenn der Film keine Happy End gehabt hätte, wäre er sogar besser gewesen.
> ...


Ach ja, die "Storyhasser" bei Avatar mal wieder ...... 


Kleiner Tipp: Geh ins Autorenkino, schei*e-langweilig aber mit Anspruch. 


Die Story "ging", gab halt nur keine Überraschungen, Pocahontas im All mit Mechs und Aliens im Grunde ...

Aber mal ernsthaft: Was alle immer mit der Story haben. Wenn ihr sooooo kritisch seid dürftet ihr alle gar net mehr ins Kino gehen, da kommt sonst größtenteils storytechnisch noch größerer "Schund" als das, was Avatar einem bietet.^^



Was hätte man denn da groß anders machen sollen? Ex-Marine sieht, dass "wir" uns da wie die letzten Arschlöcher benehmen (naja, wie auf der Erde halt, da gabs/gibts halt auch "störende" Ureinwohner) und als es daran geht die Ureinwohner einfach abzumurksen wechselt er halt zu deren Seite über, zumal er sich inziwschen in eine von den Na'vi verliebt hat. Das mag man simpel, und auch vorhersehbar nennen. Man könnte es aber auch "nachvollziehbar" nennen, da wohl der Großteil der Kinobesucher Sympathie für ihn hatte und ähnlich gehandelt hätte. Man könnte der Story höchstens "vorwerfen" keine Überraschungen zu bieten, aber so schlimm fande ich es eigentlich gar nicht, ich war mit einigen Randbemerkungen zufrieden gestellt ("Ureinwohner abmurksen kommt gar nicht gut, aber wenn Aktionäre etwas mehr hassen als schlechte Presse sind das schlechte Quartszahlen", "Wenn irgendwer auf irgendeiner Schei*e sitzt die du unbedingt haben willst, mach ihn zu deinem Feind und nimm es dir" - so wahr), das muss an Tiefgang reichen, ist in erster Linie ein Unterhaltungsfilm, und als solcher ist er in sich gut gelungen ...... dient letztlich eh alles nur dazu irgendwie eine Rechtfertigung für den Computeroverkill zu haben, 3 Stunden sinnbefreite Rendersequenzen ziehen maximal uns Nerds ins Kino! 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ach und bevor ich's vergesse: ILM war ja auch an den visuellen Effekten von _Avatar_ beteiligt - das heißt, George Lucas hat an dem Film ebenfalls mitverdient.


Und die Jungs von WETA, die Typen haben die Herr der Ringe Trilogie gemacht und waren hauptverantwortlich in Avatar.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Und die Jungs von WETA, die Typen haben die Herr der Ringe Trilogie gemacht und waren hauptverantwortlich in Avatar.



Boah, ach neee.... ich sagte ja nur ILM war _auch_ beteiligt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Boah, ach neee.... ich sagte ja nur ILM war _mit_beteiligt.


/Self-Facepalm.  *Überlesen*


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hab doch schon geschrieben, dass ich mir von der Story nichts erwartet habe, aber die hätten den Film ruhig mit 1,5facher Geschwindigkeit abspielen können.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2010)

Ich finde das immer unglaublich;

Bei _Crysis_ lobt man lediglich die Optik und regt sich über die Story auf, welche das Spiel in den Augen mancher beschissen macht, bei Avatar lobt man die Optik und nimmt die schlechte Story lediglich zur Kenntnis, aber was solls, die Optik muss ja stimmen

Leute, macht's bei euch denn nirgendwo mal *klick*?


----------



## speddy411 (9. Januar 2010)

Also um mal meine Meinung hier abzuladen 

Ich war jetzt zum 3. mal in Avatar  (1x 3D, 1x Autokino, 1x Normal)

Der Film ist sowas von der Hammer und ich wäre am liebsten noch in Pandora geblieben als aus dem Kino zu latschen.

Mittlerweile habe ich mir auch den Soundtrack gekauft und schon ein Dutzend mal rauf und runter gehört.

Sobald der Film auf Blu-ray kommt werde ich mir ein Blu-ray Laufwerk zulegen und den Film nochmal reinziehen.

Soviel dazu was ich von dem Film halte 

Gruß Speddy411


----------



## kitmos (9. Januar 2010)

War jetzt dann zum dritten mal in Avatar. Diesmal in IMAX und in IMAX ist es um viel viel besser als in normalem 3D-Kino, war so richtig im Film dabei. Am liebsten wäre ich noch einmal hin. Die Fauna und Flora ist einfach -  wow, einfach nur wow. Die STORY, IDEE, Farben, Effekte, Musik, einfach das Ganze ist für mich genial. Ich schaue mir keinen Film an, damit ich die Story dann mit anederen Filmen vergleiche. Freue mich riesig auf BR.


----------



## Sash (9. Januar 2010)

auf so leute wie fadi hör ich gar nicht mehr. diese sind in der unterzahl und wollen sich als was besseres darstellen, hauptsache gegen den strom. ich war in so gut wie jeden relevanten film in den letzten 20j, und hab mir den rest im tv angeschaut, was auch nur einigermassen sich einen namen gemacht hat. und euch storytypen kann ich nur sagen das eure meinung bei den haaren herbeigezogen ist, es gibt kaum filme mit wirklich guter und tiefer story. die meisten haben sogar weniger wie avatar. selbst star wars, da gehts nur um gut gegen böse. also bildet euch mal nicht soviel ein, selbst die schauspielerische leistung, die ja in den heutigen filmen im vergleich zu damals mau sein soll.. ich durfte mir wegen meinen eltern viele alte filme anschauen, und glaub mal, so toll waren die damals nicht. da find ich den hauptdarsteller von avatar tausendmal besser. als ein typ der eine frau beschützt die eine leiche gesehen hat und mit nem geschrei in ohnmacht gefallen ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Januar 2010)

Jep, nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom und wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

Ich hatte von der Story her, keine sonderlichen Ansprüche und sie war ja nicht grundsätzlich schlecht, sondern nur zu sehr in die Länge gezogen, nur um mehr von der neuen Optik zu zeigen, die auch nicht so toll war, weil die Technik noch nicht ausgereift ist.

PS: Star Wars war hauptsächlich wegen der Atmosphär gut und die schauspielerische Leistung in alten Filmen ist nicht sonderlich berauschend.


----------



## Sash (9. Januar 2010)

jo und deshalb kauf ich mir sw auch auf blu ray, wenns raus kommt. möchtest du meine sw dvds haben? alle für sagen wir 100€?
und ich fand avatar gar nicht in die länge gezogen, einfach perfekt. meiner meinung nach hätten die mehr vom leben der na'vi zeigen können.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Januar 2010)

Hey, da will einer außerhalb des Marktplatzes Handel treiben.

Meinungen sind halt unterschiedlich, da kann man nichts dran ändern und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Sash (9. Januar 2010)

nur wenn du mir wirklich über 100 euro für die dvds zahlen willst.
ne, meine meinung zählt, das istn dogma.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Januar 2010)

Und ich kann mich hier kategorisieren lassen.

PS: Du hast ein Angebot außerhalb des Marktplatzes gemacht und das ist hier nicht erlaubt, aber das ist ja nur meine unwichtige Meinung.

@Topic
Wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass man 5min Handlung nicht auf gefühlte 5h ausdehnen sollte, dann ist das für mich so.

Wenn du damit glücklich bist, dann ist das für dich so.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Jep, nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom und wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> 
> Ich hatte von der Story her, keine sonderlichen Ansprüche und sie war ja nicht grundsätzlich schlecht, sondern nur zu sehr in die Länge gezogen, nur um mehr von der neuen Optik zu zeigen, die auch nicht so toll war, weil die Technik noch nicht ausgereift ist.
> 
> PS: Star Wars war hauptsächlich wegen der Atmosphär gut und die schauspielerische Leistung in alten Filmen ist nicht sonderlich berauschend.



STAR WARS ist im allgemeinen auch eine Legende. Ich bezweifle, dass da weder kommerziell noch vom kritischen und nachwirkendem Standpunkt aus gesehen, da ein Avatar ran kommt. 
Aber wenn du die schauspielerische Leistung in alten Filmen nicht sonderlich berauschend findest, dann schau dir mal ein paar Orson Welles-Filme an



Sash schrieb:


> jo und deshalb kauf ich mir sw auch auf blu ray, wenns raus kommt.



Bis STAR WARS auf Blu-Ray rauskommt, dauert es noch eine ganze Weile, wenn überhaupt; George Lucas hat ja kein Interesse an dem Medium und es liegt an ihm, auf welchem Format seine Filme erscheinen.
Darüberhinaus halte ich es für sinnlos, Filme, die man bereits auf DVD hat, sich nochmal auf Blu-Ray zuzulegen - ich persönlich mache das nur, wenn die Blu-Ray-Version über evtl. zusätzliche Szenen und/oder eine digital aufgewertete Version, wie bei den alten Star-Trek-Folgen, verfügt.



Sash schrieb:


> ne, meine meinung zählt, das istn dogma.



Is klar, und ich bin der Kaiser von China....


----------



## Rizzard (9. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Is klar, und ich bin der Kaiser von China....



Ihr seid aber weit weg von zu Hause eure Durchlauchtheit.

Es stimmt allerdings schon, das Avatar etwas in die Länge gezogen ist. Ich fand ihn zwar nicht schlecht, war aber froh als das Ende endlich da war.

Auf BlueRay werd ich ihn mir wohl trotzdem antun.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. Januar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Jep, nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom und wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> 
> Ich hatte von der Story her, keine sonderlichen Ansprüche und sie war ja nicht grundsätzlich schlecht, sondern nur zu sehr in die Länge gezogen, nur um mehr von der neuen Optik zu zeigen, die auch nicht so toll war, weil die Technik noch nicht ausgereift ist.
> 
> PS: Star Wars war hauptsächlich wegen der Atmosphär gut und die schauspielerische Leistung in alten Filmen ist nicht sonderlich berauschend.


Also ..... so gesehen kann man fast jeden Film auf unter 30min zusammenstutzten, was genau dein Problem jetzt bei dem Film ist will mir nicht in den Kopf. Ich fand die Länge ganz gut, es ging bei dem Film zu einem großen Teil auch darum Pandora als eigenständige, "reale" Welt dem Zuschauer näher zu bringen, das braucht halt so seine Zeit wo man mit den beiden Hauptcharaktären was von der Flora, Fauna, und der Kulutr der Na'vi erzählt bekommt, storytechnisch wird der Zuschauer nämlich damit auf Jacks anstehende Entscheidung vorbereitet, weil er später damit konfrontiert wird dass dieses Paradies wegen industriellem Bergbau vernichtet werden soll, auch soll Abscheu gegen den "Bösen", den Sicherheitschef geschürt werden, der die Na'vi als "Wilde/Ungeziefer" bezeichnet ..... und zwar um den moralischen Zeigefinger auf "uns" zu richten, die wir schon öfter Einheimische Kulturen einfach platt gemacht haben mit der Begründung es seien nur Wilde (daher wird man auch erst mal auf die optische Reise durch die Filmtrickkiste geschickt: Man sollte vorher sehen, dass das ebend nicht einfach irgendwelches Ungeziefer ist dass man aus dem Weg räumen kann nach belieben) ...... ich weiß ja nicht, aber irgendwie scheinst du mir hier derjenige zu sein, der von den Effekten geblendet wurde, und die tieferen Motive im Film nicht erkennen kannst. Und ja, hier wurden wieder mal ein paar Stereotypen aus der Mottenkiste geholt, wie der militaristisch-abgedrehte Militärchef mit Muckis und dumm-kernigen Sprüchen xD

Letztlich sollte man nicht vergessen: Es ist ein Effektfilm, er hat eine "gute", "einfache" (positiv und negativ gemeint) Story die etwas langsam erzählt wird um den Zuschauer langsam in die Welt einzuführen und was fürs Auge zu bieten, in die aber etliche moralische Motive mit eingearbeitet sind, und hat vor allem eine unglaubliche Detailtiefe- und Verliebtheit, beim zweiten Mal schauen fallen einem nämlich noch glatt mehr Dinge auf wie beim ersten Mal (war gestern noch mal drin ). Alles in allem ziemlich gute Unterhaltung, und mehr will Kino auch nicht!


----------



## david430 (9. Januar 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Also um mal meine Meinung hier abzuladen
> 
> Ich war jetzt zum 3. mal in Avatar  (1x 3D, 1x Autokino, 1x Normal)
> 
> ...




mann, genauso gehts mir auch. der film ist soo genial. ich wart aber erst auf die neue blu ray generation mit 3d und den 3d monitoren, dann avatar auf nem 3d screen schauen ... ich kauf mir wahrscheinlich es buch


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Januar 2010)

@Ob4ru|3r
Jaja, ist schon klar.
Da ich anscheinend der Einzige hier bin, der den Film jetzt nicht so berauschend fand, wird mir gleich unterstellt, dass ich nicht mal die banale Story verstehe.

Es hätte ein relativ guter Film werden können, wenn sie nicht so drauf versessen gewesen wären, ihre neue Optik so oft wie möglich zu zeigen.

@Two-Face
Meine Aussage bezüglich alter Filme war keineswegs generell.
Ich meinte nur, dass mir "aktuelle" Filme von den Schauspielern her besser gefallen als so manch alter Schinken.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> @Ob4ru|3r
> Jaja, ist schon klar.
> Da ich anscheinend der Einzige hier bin, der den Film jetzt nicht so berauschend fand, wird mir gleich unterstellt, dass ich nicht mal die banale Story verstehe.
> 
> Es hätte ein relativ guter Film werden können, wenn sie nicht so drauf versessen gewesen wären, ihre neue Optik so oft wie möglich zu zeigen.



Das Problem liegt wohl beim Verständnis; es ist klar, dass sobald man etwas kritisiert, sei es nun ein Compuer/Videospiel, Film oder etwas anderes, was bei 9 von 10 Leuten durchgehend extrem positiv aufgenommen wird und man dann der eine ist, der es konstruktiv kritisiert, sofort auf's Korn genommen wird - es kann ja nicht sein, dass man den Lieblingsfilm einer ganzen, effektdurstigen Gesellschaft kritisiert


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt wohl beim Verständnis; es ist klar, dass sobald man etwas kritisiert, sei es nun ein Compuer/Videospiel, Film oder etwas anderes, was bei 9 von 10 Leuten durchgehend extrem positiv aufgenommen wird und man dann der eine ist, der es konstruktiv kritisiert, sofort auf's Korn genommen wird - es kann ja nicht sein, dass man den Lieblingsfilm einer ganzen, effektdurstigen Gesellschaft kritisiert


Ich sehe nur sein Problem nicht. Außer "die Story hätte man in 30min zeigen können" kommt einfach nix an konstruktiver Kritik. :-/



Einfach sagen "Ich mochte ihn nicht", und gut ist, aber nein, es wird seitenlang rumgetrollt und ein dutzend mal das selbe gesagt .....


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2010)

Es ist völlig egal, ob konstruktiv oder nicht, es wird in dem Fall so oder so auf einem herumgetrampelt; war schon immer so und es ist egal um was es sich dabei handelt.
Es ist heutzutage auch so, dass man als Fußballgegner drangsaliert wird, wenn man seine Meinung über den Fußballhype loslässt. Hab die Erfahrung schon dutzendfach gemacht. Tja, typisch anspruchslose Gesellschaft


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Januar 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Einfach sagen "Ich mochte ihn nicht", und gut ist, aber nein, es wird seitenlang rumgetrollt und ein dutzend mal das selbe gesagt .....


Naja, wenn manche immer die selben Fragen stellen, kann ich nur die selben Antworten geben.

Ich habe doch mehr als nur einen Grund angeführt, weswegen er mir nicht gefallen hat, man muß halt meine Posts auch komplett lesen.

PS: Und Fußball geht schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## NCphalon (9. Januar 2010)

Mir geht Fußball auch tierisch auf die nerven^^ Bei der WM is wieder wochenlang der Fernseher blockiert 

Und ich lese gerne Bücher die überhaupt keine Effekte haben und nur mit Story punkten können

Und ich hab was gegen dieses Egoshooter Gehype, ich würd auchma CivIV oder Anno auf ner LAN spieln

Un ich find Avatar toll

Bin ich Paradox?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. Januar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Naja, wenn manche immer die selben Fragen stellen, kann ich nur die selben Antworten geben.
> 
> Ich habe doch mehr als nur einen Grund angeführt, weswegen er mir nicht gefallen hat, man muß halt meine Posts auch komplett lesen.
> 
> PS: Und Fußball geht schon mal gar nicht.


Also .... beim Fußball sind wir einer Meinung.


Die Bundesliga geht mir gepflegt am Allerwertesten vorbei, Beschäftigungstherapie für Millionäre und solche die es werden wollen, einem Fußballclub richtig zugehörig bin ich nicht, wenn dann aus Sympathie Schalke, aber das letzte Mal im Stadion war ich mit 'nem Freund in der Arena als es gegen Dortmund ging ('N Fussifreak, 2 Dauerkarten, für sich und dann für Begleitung :/).



"Richtiger" Fußball ist mit Freunden auf dem Bolzplatz, bevorzugterweise wenn schön Schnee liegt wie jetzt, da macht das Grätschen richtig Spaß (Schneematsch + Tartantrainigsplatz von unserem lokalen Fussiclub = win, man rutscht ~3m ) ... ich finds auch unmöglich dass da auch so viel öffentliches Geld hineingepumt wird. :-/


----------



## AMD64X2-User (9. Januar 2010)

Für alle Fans gibts jetzt auch ein Theme für Windows 7!

Personalisieren Sie Ihren PC - Microsoft Windows


----------



## NCphalon (9. Januar 2010)

Gibts das auch für Vista?


----------



## david430 (9. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es ist völlig egal, ob konstruktiv oder nicht, es wird in dem Fall so oder so auf einem herumgetrampelt; war schon immer so und es ist egal um was es sich dabei handelt.
> Es ist heutzutage auch so, dass man als Fußballgegner drangsaliert wird, wenn man seine Meinung über den Fußballhype loslässt. Hab die Erfahrung schon dutzendfach gemacht. Tja, typisch anspruchslose Gesellschaft



Boar, Du hast fußball mit avatar gleichgesetzt. zzzzz .... folgendes finde ich für avatar völlig zutreffend: nicht was sondern wie. mehr gibts eig. nicht zu sagen, die geschichte wurde einfach zu gut rübergebracht um sie als anspruchslos zu deklarieren, dazu kommt noch die eigens erfundene sprache und der batzen an sachen, die seine zeit gekostet hat. die 3 stunden hätte ich gerne in einem raumschiff vollbracht, das sich mit lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegt. ich wollte gar nicht mehr aus dem film raus...


----------



## david430 (9. Januar 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Gibts das auch für Vista?



diese themes gibts halt nur auf 7, weil sich da die bilder abwechseln, aber bei vista ist das ja nicht möglich, die bilder vom pack gibts jedenfalls überall im internet, sind nicht allzu viel, ich kann se dir auch schicken, wenn du möchtest


----------



## NCphalon (9. Januar 2010)

wenns die selben sin wie die aus dem Chip.de pack dann hab ich sie schon^^

James Cameron's Avatar - Wallpaper-Pack - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## david430 (10. Januar 2010)

sind dort im chip pack sogar glaub noch mehr


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. Januar 2010)

Sind das nicht einfach die offiziellen Wallpaper von der Avatar-Filmpage?! xD


----------



## NCphalon (10. Januar 2010)

ne die gehn da nur bis 1280x1024 oder so


----------



## IFabian123 (16. Januar 2010)

Also Avatar ist einer der besten Filme die ich je gesehen habe.
Ich fand ihn super genau mein Geschmack


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (16. Januar 2010)

Übrigens, wen es interessiert: Man kann "live" mitverfolgen wie die Einnahmen von dem Film sind  :

Avatar (2009) - Box Office Mojo


Derzeit sinds  $1,424,649,678 nach 28 Tagen (Stand: 14.01.). O.o


----------



## roadgecko (16. Januar 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Moin, wollt ma fragen, wer schon alles in Avatar drinn war, wer ihn in 3D gesehn hat, wie er das fand und wie er den Film insgesammt fand.
> 
> Ich war eben drinn un ich muss schon sagen, die 3D Effekte sin mittlerweile beeindruckend geworden, ma hat wirklich geglaubt, alles fliegt durch den Zuschauerraum. War auch der erste digitale Kinofilm den ich gesehn hab un die Qualität hat mich fast umgehauen... alles gestochen scharf und netmehr dieser Dreck auf dem Film^^
> 
> Wisst ihr was das für ne Technik gewesen sein könnte?: Jeder hat ne Brille mit grünlichen Gläsern bekommen und wenn ma ein Glas zugehalten hat wurds auf dem andern Auge kurz unscharf un ne Sekunde später hat ma dadurch den Film gesehn so wie er ohne Brille ausgesehn hat (wenig unterschied, halt 2D un von den Farben her etwas blasser.)



Ich war gestern drin, auch in 3D. Meine Brille (die neben mir liegt ) ist fast wie eine Super schwache sonnenbrille. Alles wird etwas dunkler (beim Film hat dann der 3D-Effekt plus Helligkeit gepasst).

Steht sogar drauf (in englisch) das man die nicht als Sonnenbrille benutzen soll, da keine UV-Filterung erfolgt. 

Der Film war ganz gut


----------



## Opheliac (16. Januar 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Übrigens, wen es interessiert: Man kann "live" mitverfolgen wie die Einnahmen von dem Film sind  :
> 
> Avatar (2009) - Box Office Mojo
> 
> ...



Ist trotzdem nur auf Platz 52 der erfolgreichsten Filme:
SFT ? Spielefilmetechnik.de - Filme/Special - Avatar doch nicht zweiterfolgreichster Film aller Zeiten? (Seite 1)


----------



## roadgecko (16. Januar 2010)

Opheliac schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem nur auf Platz 52 der erfolgreichsten Filme:
> SFT ? Spielefilmetechnik.de - Filme/Special - Avatar doch nicht zweiterfolgreichster Film aller Zeiten? (Seite 1)



Noch läuft der Film noch in den Kinos. Gestern war noch 1 Platz frei im Kino und das war "erst" um 15.00 Uhr.


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Januar 2010)

Opheliac schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem nur auf Platz 52 der erfolgreichsten Filme:
> SFT ? Spielefilmetechnik.de - Filme/Special - Avatar doch nicht zweiterfolgreichster Film aller Zeiten? (Seite 1)



Die Einnahmen sind trotzdem so hoch. Heutzutage ist Kino ein teurer Spaß geworden, bei dem ich mich immer wieder wundere, was für Leute da reingehen und wieviel Geld die für Getränke und Essen da lassen, es aber so aussieht als wenn sie sich das garnicht Leisten könnten.


----------



## roadgecko (16. Januar 2010)

Mit dem Trinken kann man ja vorsorgen 

EDIT: 999 Post ^^


----------



## Opheliac (16. Januar 2010)

Bei Einnahmen mags wohl sein aber nicht bei den Ticketverkäufen weltweit da sinds gerade mal ca. 60 Millionen. Beim ersten Star Wars warens 178 Millionen Tickets.


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Januar 2010)

Opheliac schrieb:


> Bei Einnahmen mags wohl sein aber nicht bei den Ticketverkäufen weltweit da sinds gerade mal ca. 60 Millionen. Beim ersten Star Wars warens 178 Millionen Tickets.



Stimmt, die reinen Besucherzahlen sind viel interessanter. Was interessiert es mich, was andere Firmen dadurch für Geld machen.

BTW: Star Wars rockt auch


----------



## Opheliac (16. Januar 2010)

Die Einnahmen kann man auch nicht vergleichen wenn man die Kinopreise von damals und heute vergleicht.


----------



## NCphalon (16. Januar 2010)

Damals hatte ma aber auchnet viele andere möglichkeiten als den Film im Kino zu sehn... VHS war schweineteuer (wenns das da überhaupt schon gab) un heut bekommste ja aktuelle Filme auf DVD un BR hinterhergeworfen. Also würd ich nach KIinoschluss von Avatar erstmal die Verkaufszahlen von DVD un BR abwarten, mit der durchschnittlichen Anzahl der Personen multiplizieren die eine DVD/BR zusammen sehn un das dann zu den verkauften Tickets dazurechnen.

z.B. bei _Vom Winde verweht_ hatte man ja keine andere Möglichkeit, als ihn im Kino zu sehn.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2010)

Damals gab's auch schon Laserdisks



> *BR hinterhergeworfen*



Das musst du mir jetzt mal genauer erklären.


----------



## NCphalon (16. Januar 2010)

Im Angesicht des derzeitigen Preisverlaufs denke ich dass BR Disks zur Veröffentlichung von Avatar in die Preisregionen von DVDs vorstoßen werden


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Im Angesicht des derzeitigen Preisverlaufs denke ich dass BR Disks zur Veröffentlichung von Avatar in die Preisregionen von DVDs vorstoßen werden



Oh, und die Abspielgeräte auch?


----------



## NCphalon (16. Januar 2010)

meinetwegen, bin da flexibel


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2010)

Hmpf, unwahrscheinlich - wenn ich bedenke, dass ich erst neulich wieder 'n Haufen Geld dafür ausgegeben habe, bezweifle ich, dass BDs so schnell auf das Preisniveau eine DVD fallen - das liegt nämlich so auf um die 10€, teilweise. Und für einen DVD-Player zahlt man heutzutage gerade mal 20-40€ höchstens, für einen _*guten*_ BD-Player können das schon über 300 sein.
Ich sag ja immer; hätte sich die HD-DVD durchgestzt, hätten wir jetzt billigere HD-Filme zuhause welche wir auf billigeren Playern ansehen können


----------



## NCphalon (16. Januar 2010)

aber uU keine 3D fähigen datenträger...

Wie wärs damit, wenn wir uns darauf einigen, dass die Anzahl der verkauften Kinotickets heute weniger darüber aussagt, wieviele Leute einen Film tatsächlich gesehen haben, als früher?^^


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2010)

> aber uU keine 3D fähigen datenträger...



Ähm.....und wieso nicht?


----------



## NCphalon (16. Januar 2010)

Hm nagut mit triple-layer-disks vermutlich schon, aber die wärn wahrscheinlich teurer geworden als dual-layer BRs.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2010)

Ha, es gab schon kurz vor ihrer Einstellung HD-DVDs mit einer Speicherkapazität mit über 50GB - und die waren auch billiger als BDs.


Ach ja, was mich schon die ganze Zeit beschäftigt ist _Angriff der Klonkrieger_ - rein chronologisch gesehen, hätte er ja letztes Jahr im Kino laufen sollen - der mit aktuellen Spezialeffekten und in HD und 3D....hui


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ha, es gab schon kurz vor ihrer Einstellung HD-DVDs mit einer Speicherkapazität mit über 50GB - und die waren auch billiger als BDs.
> 
> 
> Ach ja, was mich schon die ganze Zeit beschäftigt ist _Angriff der Klonkrieger_ - rein chronologisch gesehen, hätte er ja letztes Jahr im Kino laufen sollen - der mit aktuellen Spezialeffekten und in HD und 3D....hui



Was waren denn dann die Hauptargumente dafür, das BluRay und nicht HD-DVD den Kampf gewonnen hat?


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Was waren denn dann die Hauptargumente dafür, das BluRay und nicht HD-DVD den Kampf gewonnen hat?



Kopierschutz - sonst gab's da keine Gründe. Wenn der gleichwertig gewesen wäre, hätten die meisten Firmen auf HD-DVD gesetzt, weil diese 1. billiger zu produzieren war und 2. auch die dafür notwendigen Abspielgeräte billiger waren.
Außerdem war die Online-Fähigkeit und die Datenrate besser als bei der BD.


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Kopierschutz - sonst gab's da keine Gründe. Wenn der gleichwertig gewesen wäre, hätten die meisten Firmen auf HD-DVD gesetzt, weil diese 1. billiger zu produzieren war und 2. auch die dafür notwendigen Abspielgeräte billiger waren.
> Außerdem war die Online-Fähigkeit und die Datenrate besser als bei der BD.



Dann ist es ja das gleiche wie bei Spielen: Der blöde Kopierschutz


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (16. Januar 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Was waren denn dann die Hauptargumente dafür, das BluRay und nicht HD-DVD den Kampf gewonnen hat?


Ganz einfach: Die Pornoindustrie wollte BluRay, damit war der Kampf entschieden. Wie jeder weiß dreht sich alles nur um pr0n - what else?


----------



## Sash (16. Januar 2010)

ist ja egal nun ob blu oder hd.. blu hat sich halt durchgesetzt. ich hab nen teuren denon player und ich find die quali genial. einzige was mich mom anpisst ist der gedanke, das mein teurer led tv wahrscheinlich kein digital 3d können wird.. hät ich doch mal ein halbes jahr gewartet. nun gut, eben keine blöde kopfschmerz brille.

wegen dem erfolg, man kann das es nicht vergleichen. in $ ist mom avatar auf platz 2, in ticketverkäufen halt nicht. damals konnte man auch für 2.50dm oder so ins kino, da ging man halt öfters.. und raubkopien gabs damals so noch nicht. heute schauen die meisten eh nur geklaute filme und beschweren sich dann über die quali..


----------



## Väinämöinen (16. Januar 2010)

Opheliac schrieb:


> Die Einnahmen kann man auch nicht vergleichen wenn man die Kinopreise von damals und heute vergleicht.


Doch, kann man. Einfach die Inflation rechnerisch ausgleichen und dann passt das. Box Office Mojo bietet das leider nur mit den US-Einnahmen, aber DAS sind die Filme, die (in den USA) am meisten Geld eingenommen haben. Avatar schafft es auf Rang 50.



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Die Pornoindustrie wollte BluRay, damit war der Kampf entschieden. Wie jeder weiß dreht sich alles nur um pr0n - what else?


Unter anderen hat sich Fox damals, wegen des Kopierschutzes, für die BD enstchieden und amit waren dann beinahe alle großen Studios BD-exklusiv und die Sache gelaufen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Januar 2010)

> Hmpf, unwahrscheinlich - wenn ich bedenke, dass ich erst neulich wieder 'n Haufen Geld dafür ausgegeben habe, bezweifle ich, dass BDs so schnell auf das Preisniveau eine DVD fallen - das liegt nämlich so auf um die 10€, teilweise. Und für einen DVD-Player zahlt man heutzutage gerade mal 20-40€ höchstens, für einen guten BD-Player können das schon über 300 sein.



Da kann ich dir garnicht zustimmen, denn du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen.

Zu den Datenträgerpreisen: hab erst heute Inglorious Basterds auf BluRay gekauft. Der Preis der normalen DVD lag bei 12,99€, die normale BluRay 17,99€, die Steelbox BluRay 25,99€.
Also kommt die BluRay schon langsam in die Nähe der DVD-Preise, ich schätze in einem Jahr ist die BluRay auf heutigem DVD-Niveau.

Zu den Abspielgeräten: Du kannst keinen günstigen 40€-DVD-Player mit einem guten BluRay-Player vergleichen.
So gibt es noch immer wirklich gute DVD-Player die preislich weit jenseits der 100€ liegen, wie z.B. der Marantz DV-6001 (239€) oder der Yamaha DV-C6860 (199€).
Und genauso gibt es auch günstige BluRay-Player die mittlerweile schon unter hundert Euro kosten wie z.B. den Philips BDP2500 (99€).

Also in meinen Augen ist die BluRay durchaus mittlerweile ein erschwingliches Medium geworden.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Januar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir garnicht zustimmen, denn du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen.
> 
> Zu den Datenträgerpreisen: hab erst heute Inglorious Basterds auf BluRay gekauft. Der Preis der normalen DVD lag bei 12,99€, die normale BluRay 17,99€, die Steelbox BluRay 25,99€.
> Also kommt die BluRay schon langsam in die Nähe der DVD-Preise, ich schätze in einem Jahr ist die BluRay auf heutigem DVD-Niveau.



Und auf der anderen Seite gibt's dann wieder Standard-Blu-Rays für über 20€ - und auch 17,99€ sind für die marginalen Vorteile einer BD aus sicht eines Normalkonsumenten, immernoch zu teuer.



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Zu den Abspielgeräten: Du kannst keinen günstigen 40€-DVD-Player mit einem guten BluRay-Player vergleichen.
> So gibt es noch immer wirklich gute DVD-Player die preislich weit jenseits der 100€ liegen, wie z.B. der Marantz DV-6001 (239€) oder der Yamaha DV-C6860 (199€).
> Und genauso gibt es auch günstige BluRay-Player die mittlerweile schon unter hundert Euro kosten wie z.B. den Philips BDP2500 (99€).



...und von eben jenen 99€-Blu-Ray-Playern hört man dann so Sachen, wie "Gott, ist das Ding langsam" oder "verflucht, ständig hakt der Film" und lauter so Scherze - hört man auch hier im Forum des öfteren. Deshalb habe ich ja auch "guten" hervorgehoben, denn dass es billige Blu-Ray-Player gibt, weiß ich auch. Völlig anders, bei den billigen DVD-Playern; meine Mutter hat mal vor einigen Jahren einen für nicht mal 40€ gekauft und der läuft heute noch völlig problemlos und ohne Aussetzer.



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Also in meinen Augen ist die BluRay durchaus mittlerweile ein erschwingliches Medium geworden.



Dann sag das mal einem Durchschnittskonsumenten, der in der verbessterten Bild- und Tonqualität wenig Vorteile sieht und immernoch auf DVD setzt - für den sieht dann "erschwinglich" anders aus.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dann sag das mal einem Durchschnittskonsumenten, der in der verbessterten Bild- und Tonqualität wenig Vorteile sieht und immernoch auf DVD setzt - für den sieht dann "erschwinglich" anders aus.



Ich wollte auch mal einem etwas "älterem" Herren verklickern das BDs doch viel besser wären, da sie einem ein etwas bessers Bild bieten.

Als ich dann als Beispiel nannte, man könne sogar die Schweißperlen auf der Stirn erkennen, bekam ich nur die Antwort "Wer will das schon sehen"


----------



## Two-Face (17. Januar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Als ich dann als Beispiel nannte, man könne sogar die Schweißperlen auf der Stirn erkennen, bekam ich nur die Antwort "Wer will das schon sehen"



Jupp, genauso sieht's da draußen meistens auch aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2010)

Die meisten interessieren sich nicht für Blue Ray oder auch HD Fernsehen, weil sie den Unterschied nicht sehen und für Technikgebrabbel interessieren sie sich noch weniger.
Ich denke mal auch, dass kaum einer das Angebot vond en Privatsendern für HD Fernsehen annehmen wird, schon deshalb nicht, weil es Geld kostet und weil sie nur in 1080i senden (was ich für mies halte).
Nur Halbbilder senden, damit die Übertragungskosten günstiger sind.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Januar 2010)

> Dann sag das mal einem Durchschnittskonsumenten, der in der verbessterten Bild- und Tonqualität wenig Vorteile sieht und immernoch auf DVD setzt - für den sieht dann "erschwinglich" anders aus.



Damit hast du natürlich recht, viele Leute interessiert das verbesserte Bild und der bessere Ton und die zusätzlichen Features garnicht. Diese Leute sind aber auch garnicht die Zielgruppe für die BD-Industrie. Schließlich gibt es auch FullHD-Fernseher für 399€ oder so und trotzdem gibt es noch genügend Leute die ne Röhre zu Hause stehen haben weil sie sich für diese Technik garnicht interessieren. Aber würdest du jetzt deswegen sagen, dass FullHD-Fernseher noch immer nicht erschwinglich sind?
Man sollte das halt immer im Zusammenhang mit der Zielgruppe betrachten.



> ...und von eben jenen 99€-Blu-Ray-Playern hört man dann so Sachen, wie "Gott, ist das Ding langsam" oder "verflucht, ständig hakt der Film" und lauter so Scherze - hört man auch hier im Forum des öfteren. Deshalb habe ich ja auch "guten" hervorgehoben, denn dass es billige Blu-Ray-Player gibt, weiß ich auch. Völlig anders, bei den billigen DVD-Playern; meine Mutter hat mal vor einigen Jahren einen für nicht mal 40€ gekauft und der läuft heute noch völlig problemlos und ohne Aussetzer.



ich weiß, das diese 99€-BDP nicht die besten sind, darum geht es ja auch weniger, denn schließlich hat die DVD schon ein paar Jährchen mehr Entwicklungszeit hinter sich.
Aber wer BluRay zu Hause genießen möchte, kann das mittlerweile in einem angemessenen finanziellen Rahmen machen. Die Zeiten, dass man BDPs erst ab 300€ bekommt und ne BluRay mindestens 25€ kostet sind in meinen Augen vorbei.



> und auch 17,99€ sind für die marginalen Vorteile einer BD aus sicht eines Normalkonsumenten, immernoch zu teuer.



Der Normal-Konsument greift dann eben zur 12,99€-DVD. Wem das bessere Bild der BluRay aber wichtig ist, der gibt eben für die "marginalen Vorteile" 5€ mehr aus.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Januar 2010)

Die meisten werden sowieso nur wegen Fußball auf HD umsteigen.

PS: Mein erster DVD-Player hat umgerechnet 500€ gekostet.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Januar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch mal einem etwas "älterem" Herren verklickern das BDs doch viel besser wären, da sie einem ein etwas bessers Bild bieten.
> 
> Als ich dann als Beispiel nannte, man könne sogar die Schweißperlen auf der Stirn erkennen, bekam ich nur die Antwort "Wer will das schon sehen"


Komisch dass die selben alten Herren dann fasziniert vor den neuesten Kisten im Saturn zu stehen scheinen (musste da hin weil meine Katze mein iPhone-Ladekabel zerlegt hatte, der Laden hat halt ne Apple-Ecke wo man Ersatz bekommen könnte  - hatte dann noch nen Umweg in die TV-Abteilung gemacht um mal zu "gucken") ..... besonders die LED-LCDs rocken ja wirklich von der Bildquali, noch mal 'n Tick besser als mein LCD zu Hause ..... und wer stand davor? verteilt auf mehrere Bildschirme 6 ältere Leute die sich mit nem Mitarbeiter da über das Bild unterhielten. 



Man kann ja sagen was man will, aber das Bild an und für sich weiß zu überzeugen. Im Übrigen ist das hier gerade mal wieder extremstes Offtopic, kriegt mal wieder den Knick zu Avatar - den kann man dann später auch vernünftig auf so ner schönen Kiste erst genießen.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Januar 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Man kann ja sagen was man will, aber das Bild an und für sich weiß zu überzeugen.



Nein, das Bild weiß nicht immer zu überzeugen, ich habe schon Leute erlebt, denen ein minder aufgelöstes Bild lieber ist, als ein scharfes.


----------



## NCphalon (17. Januar 2010)

Also wenn ich jetz 3m vor unsrer 38" röhre hock un ne aktuelle DVD/digitalsender guck wüsst ich auchnet, was ma an der bildquali noch ändern könnt... zummindest bei der größe würd ne höhere auflösung wahrscheinlich netmehr auffallen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nein, das Bild weiß nicht immer zu überzeugen, ich habe schon Leute erlebt, denen ein minder aufgelöstes Bild lieber ist, als ein scharfes.


Naja, finde ich net. 


Was man aber sagen muss: Beim Fernseherkauf unbedingt darauf bestehen mal selber ein wenig an dem Kasten rumzuspielen, FullHD sieht bei den meisten Kisten gut aus, aber man erkennt teils schon bei 720p-Filmchen bei einigen Geräten erste Unsauberheiten bei der Skalierung, spätestens das normale PAL-Signal gibt dann Aufschluss ob der Hersteller geknausert hat oder nicht, da der LCD ja standartmäßig eher nicht mit HD-Signalen gefüttert wird (elendes technikfeindliches Deutschland, schaltet endlich auf HD um >_>) sollte man schon darauf achten, meine Kiste kann das sehr gut, aber andere LCDs stinken in der Disziplin gnadenlos ab, beliebtester Kommentar dazu: Das Bild sieht ja schei*e aus!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2010)

Schon mal ein PAL Videosignal auf einem Full HD Fernseher gesehen? 
Da fragen sich viele, wieso sie sich einen neuen Fernseher gekauft haben.


----------



## NCphalon (17. Januar 2010)

Wenn die bildschirme ne 16:10 auflösung hätten, wär das upscaling garnet so schlecht, einfach jeden bildpunkt vervierfachen und es is wieder gestochen scharf.

(4:3   = 768x576 ---> 1536x1152)
(16:9 = 768x432 ---> 1536x864)


----------



## Sash (19. Januar 2010)

$1,620,491,649
nach dem we dürfte er titanic eingeholt haben.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Januar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> $1,620,491,649
> nach dem we dürfte er titanic eingeholt haben.



Was interessiert es dich überhaupt, ob er Titanic einholt oder brutalst erfolgreich er ist?
Inflationsbereinigt ist er nicht mal in den Top 10, wahrscheinlich nicht mal in den Top 30, der erfolgreichsten Filme.


----------



## Niamne (19. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es erstaunlich, wie viel Geld überhaupt so ein Spiel reinspielen kann. Wenn man Ausgaben und Einnahmen vergleicht und 1,6 Mrd Dollar ist ja nicht unbedingt wenig.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Januar 2010)

Spiel? Ich glaube du meinst den Film


----------



## NCphalon (19. Januar 2010)

Ja, es gibt auch noch en Film zum Spiel


----------



## Sash (19. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was interessiert es dich überhaupt, ob er Titanic einholt oder brutalst erfolgreich er ist?
> Inflationsbereinigt ist er nicht mal in den Top 10, wahrscheinlich nicht mal in den Top 30, der erfolgreichsten Filme.


 finanziell ist er es. damals waren halt die ticketpreise weit im keller, wenn ein platz für avatar nur 5€ oder sogar noch weniger kosten würde, wäre er bestimmt bereits im bereich von star wars.
und es wäre inflationsbereinigt nun platz 34. da kommt aber noch mehr..
All Time Box Office Adjusted for Ticket Price Inflation
^^diese liste gilt aber nur für die usa.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Januar 2010)

also mein geschätzt 14" röhren fernseher hat au nen gestochenscharfes bild. un bald verklag ich das fernsehen, weil die ganzen "huds" viel zu klein geworden sin. als ob jede sau riesen fernseher zuhause hat >< die armen arbeitslosen oder armen studenten können bald nichma mehr in ruhe fernsehen *tz*

ps: avatar is immernoch kuhl. als ich das erste bildchen dazu sah dacht ich nur, wasn scheiss. aber jetz wo ich drin war musste ich echt umdenken *g* hätt ichs geld, wär ich nochma rein ^^


----------



## Väinämöinen (20. Januar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> finanziell ist er es. damals waren halt die ticketpreise weit im keller, wenn ein platz für avatar nur 5€ oder sogar noch weniger kosten würde, wäre er bestimmt bereits im bereich von star wars.
> und es wäre inflationsbereinigt nun platz 34. da kommt aber noch mehr..
> All Time Box Office Adjusted for Ticket Price Inflation
> ^^diese liste gilt aber nur für die usa.


Damals war vor allem 1$ mehr wert als 1$ heute, deshalb muss man man Einnahmen/Ausgaben aus verschiedenen Jahren immer auf- bzw. abzinsen, wenn man sie vergleichen will. Alles andere macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, denn mit "ticketpreise weit im keller" hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Sash (21. Januar 2010)

$1,685,685,734   

^^am we geht die titanic zum 2. mal unter.. mal ehrlich, wer von euch war am ende von titanic überrascht das die titanic wirklich abgesoffen ist?


----------



## Two-Face (21. Januar 2010)

Ich verstehe deine unglaubliche Überzeugung von diesem Film nicht - ich meine, wieso verteidigst du ihn und wünschst ihn auf Platz 1 der im Momen erfolgreichsten Filme auf Biegen und Brechen? Also erhlich, hat der Film dein Leben verändert, dich unsterblich gemacht und/oder dich reich gemacht, oder wie? 
Ich kapier dein Verhalten nicht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. Januar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> $1,685,685,734
> 
> ^^am we geht die titanic zum 2. mal unter.. mal ehrlich, wer von euch war am ende von titanic überrascht das die titanic wirklich abgesoffen ist?


Ich war überrascht! Irgendwie lief es darauf hinaus dass die Titanic vom ganzen Geschnulze vorher derart "eingefettet" sein müsste, dass sie an dem Eisberg vorbeischlidert ohne Schaden zu nehmen!


----------



## »EraZeR« (23. Januar 2010)

Laut dieser News (James Cameron's ?Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora" - Szenen der Blu-ray Special Edition im Detail - Blu-ray News) soll die BluRay 10-12 Minuten an extra Szenen enthalten, wo man z.b. die Erde sieht!!! Finde ich sehr geil, denn den start vom Film fand ich komisch.


----------



## Sash (23. Januar 2010)

hm ich fand ihn nicht komisch..


----------



## Low (23. Januar 2010)

Der Start des Films erinnert mich an den Film Sunshine.
Werde heute Abend nochmal in die 3D Vorstellung von Avatar gehen.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (26. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine unglaubliche Überzeugung von diesem Film nicht - ich meine, wieso verteidigst du ihn und wünschst ihn auf Platz 1 der im Momen erfolgreichsten Filme auf Biegen und Brechen? Also erhlich, *hat der Film dein Leben verändert*, dich unsterblich gemacht und/oder dich reich gemacht, oder wie?
> *Ich kapier dein Verhalten nicht.*



*[ACHTUNG KÖNNTE SPOILER ENTAHLTEN]*

Der Film hat mein Leben nicht verändert, aber Er hat mich zum nachdenken gebracht. Vor Avatar war ich überzeugt zum Bund zu gehen, momentan zweifle ich an dieser Entscheidung. Die Szenen zum Schluss waren einfach zu bewegend. 

Klingt vlt. für manche lächerlich, aber das hat der Film wirklich berwirkt. 

Ausserdem finde ich AVATAR einfach unglaublich gut. Die Nachricht die der Film vermittelt ist sehr postiv! Jeder sollte darüber nachdenken wie er mit der Umwelt umgeht. Das wurde durch den Marine gut rübergebracht. Jemand der zum Töten ausgebildet wurde, findet sich in einer Welt wieder die vor Naturverbundenheit nur so strotzt. Wo es noch Wesen gibt die den Tod traurig finden egal welches Lebewesen stirbt.

Ausserdem ist die Geschichte sehr glaubhaft und logisch erzählt. Spielt zwar in der Zukunft, aber da wirkt nichts aufgesetzt oder übertrieben.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass solch ein Szenario sich in der Zukunft abspielen wird. Menschen machen alles für Geld, oder Rohstoffe, oder einfach nur Land. 


Gibt aber das bekannte Sprichwort : Meinung sind wie Arschlöcher, jeder hat eins. Ich will keinem meine Meinung aufzwängen, aber tut das auch nicht mit mir. Warum muss man alles anzweifeln? Er findet den Film vlt. aus den selben Gründen so genial wie ich, warum muss er sich für seinen Wunsch rechtfertigen?

...dieses verhalten kapiere ich ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2010)

Dieses Bild der Menscheit ist längst nicht so drastisch, wie es in diesem Film anscheinend geschildert wird - außerdem ist das Thema schon x-mal durchgekaut worden, Avatar ist in dieser Hinsicht überhaupt nix neues.

Die Menscheit entwickelt sich weiter; das Gesellschaftsbild, welches Avatar aufgreift, sollte man auf gar keinen Fall als stellvertretend für die Menscheit bezeichnen - ich muss immer wieder aus gewissen Star Trek-Folgen zitieren, hier wird eben genau dieses Thema oft aufgegriffen.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (26. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dieses Bild der Menscheit ist längst nicht so drastisch, wie es in diesem Film anscheinend geschildert wird - außerdem ist das Thema schon x-mal durchgekaut worden, Avatar ist in dieser Hinsicht überhaupt nix neues.
> 
> Die Menscheit entwickelt sich weiter; das Gesellschaftsbild, welches Avatar aufgreift, sollte man auf gar keinen Fall als stellvertretend für die Menscheit bezeichnen - ich muss immer wieder aus gewissen Star Trek-Folgen zitieren, hier wird eben genau dieses Thema oft aufgegriffen.



Die Menschheit entwickelt sich? 
YouTube - US MARINE THROWS PUPPY OFF CLIFF, David Mortari

Er ist ein Mensch und er respektiert offensichtlich die Natur nicht. Nun finden wir das alle sehr, sehr grausam, sind aber selbst kaum anders, nur respektieren wir die Natur auf eine andere Art und Weise nicht.

In Avatar hat auch nicht die gesamte Menschheit versucht die Na'Vi auszurotten. Es wurde auch überhaupt kein Gesellschaftsbild von dieser Zeit gezeigt. Es heiß von Anfang an dass auf Pandora nur Söldner sind und ein paar Wissenschaftler.

Ich kanns nicht in Worte fassen wie sehr ich diesen Film schätze. Daher lasse ich die Diskussion auch..


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dieses Bild der Menscheit ist längst nicht so drastisch, wie es in diesem Film anscheinend geschildert wird - außerdem ist das Thema schon x-mal durchgekaut worden, Avatar ist in dieser Hinsicht überhaupt nix neues.
> 
> Die Menscheit entwickelt sich weiter; das Gesellschaftsbild, welches Avatar aufgreift, sollte man auf gar keinen Fall als stellvertretend für die Menscheit bezeichnen - ich muss immer wieder aus gewissen Star Trek-Folgen zitieren, hier wird eben genau dieses Thema oft aufgegriffen.



Stimmt, "so" drastisch ist es nicht .... ist sogar noch viel schlimmer! Das Unterdrücken bis Töten einer Alienspezies weil man an dringend benötigte Ressourcen muss ist einerlei Übel .... auf der Erde hier und jetzt geht noch viel schlimmeres ab, zum Frisieren von Quartalszahlen werden bewusst bis billigend Existenzen bishin zu ganzen Menschenleben vernichtet, Shareholder-Value geht halt über alles, wenn die Aktionäre quartalsmäßig ihren Reichtum nicht wie vorhergesagt vergrößern ist unsere Wirtschaft, ja unsere ganze Gesellschaft gefährdet! Das rechtfertigt dann alles, von der Entwicklung westlicher Demokratien zur von Polizeistaaten abgesicherten kapitalbasierten Geldadel-Ständegesellschaft mit modernem Lohnensklaventum bis hin zur kalkulierten Ausbeutung von drei Vierteln der Weltbevölkerung um den Hunger des Westens nach Ressourcen und Billigstarbeitskraft zu menschenunwürdigen Bedingungen, notfalls auch durch Kinderarbeit weil preiswerter - und so lange keine UN- oder Reportertrolle was rausfinden und publik machen sagt auch keiner was.

Fast jeder kennt die Misstände, und einige ahnen was noch auf uns zukommt und niemand tut ernsthaft was dagegen, alle nehmen es letztlich hin, nicht zu Letzt weil Änderungen am System mit persönlichen Eibußen einhergehen könnte .... so gesehen kommen die Menschen im Film Avatar noch ganz gut weg, schließlich läuft es da übergeordnet "nur" auf den "Clash of Civilizations" hinaus bzw. "Clash of Species", und dass Ureinwohner abmurksen per se nichts negatives ist haben wir in unserer Geschichte ja bewiesen, das hat nicht nur das Enstehen der mächtigsten Volkswirtschaft aller Zeiten ermöglicht sondern wurde von letzterer sogar noch historisch verklärt als Cowboy&Indianer kommerziell vermarktet, Genozid als Chance quasi, wer weiß wie "wir" die Judenvernichtung in 100 Jahren vermarktet hätten, wäre der WWII anders ausgegangen >_> Und von "so" einer Nation (USA, aber wir sind auf dem besten Lehrlingspfad, wir haben inzwischen prozentuall den größten Anteil an Billiglöhnern aller westlichen Industriestaaten!) kann man dann letztlich auch nicht erwarten was von fairem wirtschaften zu verstehen .....


Im Film Avatar siegt wenigstens noch das Gute, in der Realität kriegt der Bankster seinen Bonus vom Steuerzahler zwangsweise in den A*sch geschoben weil im Wahlkampf fleißig gespendet wurde an die Siegerparteibonzen und (mal ein wenig auf den Film bezogen) der Aktionär eine hübsche Dividende aus den Minenerträgen weil die lästigen Indios schneller vertrieben wurden als vom Analysten vorhergesagt und man die "Efficiency" steigern konnte was die Börse gleich mit einem kräftigen Kursanstieg honoriert..... und die Pandora-Bild huldigt dem mutigen Oberst der mit seinem kühnen Luftschlag die wehrlosen Minenarbeiter vor den blutrünstigen kanibalisch-wilden Pandora-Indios, den "Na'vi" gerettet hat, der "Held der Dschungelhölle" kommt letztlich sogar für das Planeten-Verdienstkreuz in Frage..... "Avatar - Reality Version" wäre ein echt beschissener Film, die Leute würden demotiviert aus dem Kino von dannen schleichen und zu Hause den Spiegel abhängen weil sonst Erbrechungsgefahr bestünde......


----------



## Rizzard (26. Januar 2010)

Habe gerade erst gesehen, das Avatar der erfolgreichste Film allerzeiten ist.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2010)

Leute jetzt besinnt euch doch mal wieder auf die Realität, anstatt ständig die Menschheit bzw. die Gesellschaft verurteilen zu wollen, welche sich längst nicht mehr auf einem Stand vor 400 Jahren bewegt.

Jetzt mal 'ne Frage: Würde eine hochentwickelte Gesellschaft wie wir (und ich rede jetzt von Leuten wie UNS, nicht von denjenigen, die den Regenwald abholzen) es sich trauen, eine fremde Spezies auszurotten, um deren Welt auszubeuten?
Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, v.a. da ein Großteil unserer Gesellschaft Krieg ja schon lange amblehnt...
Mir haut's immer das Blech weg, wenn ich von so Sachen höre, wie "Mein Gott sind wir alle schlimm", "die Menschheit ist so dumm" oder das absolute Highlight im Moment: "Es ist genauso bzw. noch schlimmer als in Avatar".

Es gibt wesentlich gesellschaftskritischere und weitaus ethisch korrektere Filme als Avatar, mit dem Unterschied, dass bei diesen Filmen (ohje, jetzt zerstöre ich wahrscheinlich eine Idealvostellung) _*keine*_ Visuellen Effekte verwendet werden - und trotzdem den Nerv viel härter treffen.

@Blizzard: Inflationsbedingt nicht mal annähernd


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> @Blizzard: Inflationsbedingt nicht mal annähernd



Naja, der reinen Anzahl der Dollars nach ja. 

Stand von gestern: Noch 1,2 Mio um Titanic zu überholen.  Heute also mehr ...... und "Vom Winde verweht" der Erfolgreichte Film aller Zeiten wenn man die Inflation bedenkt ...... mhhh nääääää, dann doch lieber Krach-Bumm auf Pandora als diese Schnulze!


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2010)

_Vom Winde verweht_ war einer der ersten Filme in Farbe
Aber zwischen diesem und Avatar kommen noch 'n Haufen anderer Filme, ich glaube in diesem Fall ist Avatar nicht mal auf Platz 30.
Aber mal was anderes:
Wenn du mal Merchandising dazurechnest ist _STAR WARS_ mit 20 - 25 Mrd. Dollar Umsatz das bisher mit Abstand erfolgreichste Filmprojekt aller Zeiten.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Januar 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Naja, der reinen Anzahl der Dollars nach ja.



Und anhand davon wird nunmal gemessen.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2010)

Zum Glück wird die Qualität eines Films daran jedoch nicht gemessen - auch wenn das sich einige hier einbilden.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Zum Glück wird die Qualität eines Films daran jedoch nicht gemessen - auch wenn das sich einige hier einbilden.



Von der Qualität des Films wäre er meiner Meinung nach nie auf Platz 1 gekommen. 

Und Titanic hätte vorher niemals die Krone erlangt.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Von der Qualität des Films wäre er meiner Meinung nach nie auf Platz 1 gekommen.



Da könnte z.B. ich wieder die Gesellschaft kritisieren, aber......ach was soll's
Wieso wurde eigentlich kein zweiter Orson Welles geboren?


----------



## Rizzard (26. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht inspiriert er ja viele gerade in der jetzigen Zeit (Weltwirtschaftskrise), und veranschaulicht einem ein optisches Paradies, für das es sich zu kämpfen lohnt.

Der Film ist n richtiger Blender.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Der Film ist n richtiger Blender.



Sind im Moment fast alle erfolgreichen Filme - ohne Krach und Bumm kommt ja heutzutage kein Film mehr aus.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sind im Moment fast alle erfolgreichen Filme - ohne Krach und Bumm kommt ja heutzutage kein Film mehr aus.



Das liegt aber auch einfach an der Technik-Zeit.
Heutzutage ist man verblüfft von den ach so großen Spezialeffekten und was mittlerweile alles möglich ist. Früher standen einem solche Mittel noch nicht zur Verfügung und man musste durch innovative Story/Inhalte überzeugen.


----------



## NCphalon (26. Januar 2010)

@Two-Face: Zieh dir ma Naqoyqatsi rein, wenn dir der gefällt haste geschmack xDD

Irgendwie find ichs lustig, fast jeder hier behauptet Avatar sei toll nur net two-face, der is eifrig am widerlegen^^


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. Januar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Von der Qualität des Films wäre er meiner Meinung nach nie auf Platz 1 gekommen.
> 
> Und Titanic hätte vorher niemals die Krone erlangt.


Naja, mir fallen da auch spontan einige Filme ein die den Titel eher verdient hätten aber nicht mal im Ansatz an die Umsatzzahlen von Avatar dran reicht ..... aber naja, letztlich entscheidet die Masse, und es gibt weit schlimmere Filme als Avatar, tatsächlich ist Avatar nebst Inglorious Basterds und The Dark Knight der einzige Film der letzten 2-3 Jahre der mir spontan einfällt bei dem ich mich nicht nur ins Kino gequält haben sondern einigermaßen zurücklehen konnte ohne das mir irgendwas extrem nicht gepasst hat, gutes Popcorn-Kino halt. 




Two-Face schrieb:


> Da könnte z.B. ich wieder die Gesellschaft  kritisieren, aber......ach was soll's
> Wieso wurde eigentlich kein zweiter Orson Welles geboren?


Isser doch!!? Ich brauche nur noch ein paar Jährchen um in Fahrt zu  kommen, bin noch jung ....


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> @Two-Face: Zieh dir ma Naqoyqatsi rein, wenn dir der gefällt haste geschmack xDD
> 
> Irgendwie find ichs lustig, fast jeder hier behauptet Avatar sei toll nur net two-face, der is eifrig am widerlegen^^



Weil das Grundprinzip dieses Films einfach nichts neues ist und ich es mindestens genauso lustig finde, wie sich immer alle von Explosionen blenden lassen


----------



## Väinämöinen (26. Januar 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Irgendwie find ichs lustig, fast jeder hier behauptet Avatar sei toll nur net two-face, der is eifrig am widerlegen^^


Halt, ich bin auch noch da 



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das liegt aber auch einfach an der Technik-Zeit.
> Heutzutage ist man verblüfft von den ach so großen Spezialeffekten und was mittlerweile alles möglich ist. Früher standen einem solche Mittel noch nicht zur Verfügung und man musste durch innovative Story/Inhalte überzeugen.


Früher gab es Ray Harryhausen und auch sonstige Effekte. Außerdem schließen sich Effekte und Story ja noch nichtmal aus und ich bin auch der letzte, der Filme ohne vernünftige Effekte sehen will, aber sie dürfen den Rest halt nicht abwürgen und das passiert in letzter Zeit eben viel zu oft.


----------



## Sash (26. Januar 2010)

nun hats avatar offz. geschaft:
1 Avatar Fox $1,858.9 
2 Titanic Par. $1,843.2 

auf der liste der meist gesehen filme:
1 Gone with the Wind MGM $1,485,028,000 
25 Grease Par. $565,374,900 
26 Avatar Fox $561,697,000 

^^also auf platz 26..
ich denke unter den top 20 schaft er es auch noch.
All Time Box Office Adjusted for Ticket Price Inflation


----------



## david430 (26. Januar 2010)

so genug der avatar kritik. der beste film  ever. aus und ende


----------



## NCphalon (26. Januar 2010)

Ausserdem kommen ja noch Teil 2+3, bis jetz is der ja mit Star Wars garnet vergleichbar (1 Teil vs. 6 Teile^^)


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. Januar 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Ausserdem kommen ja noch Teil 2+3, bis jetz is der ja mit Star Wars garnet vergleichbar (1 Teil vs. 6 Teile^^)


Eigentlich schon.


Inflationsbereinigt hatte Star Wars damals alleine in den USA 1,3 Milliarden eingespielt (Platz 2 nach der Schnulze mit dem Windzeugs da ..), Avatar liegt da bei 561 Mio. ......


----------



## riedochs (26. Januar 2010)

Ich oute mich mal als Verweigerer dieses Films. Bei 12 Euro für die Kinokarte ist meine Schmerzgrenze überschritten.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Januar 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich oute mich mal als Verweigerer dieses Films. Bei 12 Euro für die Kinokarte ist meine Schmerzgrenze überschritten.


13€ für Loge, Mitte, und vergiss nicht den 1€ Aufschlag für die Onlinebestellung!!! 


Und dann noch das wichtigste: Knapp 10€ für einen Eimer Popcorn und 1,5 Liter Cola! 


Da half nur eines: Ruhig bleiben und sich damit trösten das man eh maximal 2 mal im Jahr ins Kino geht weil sonst eh nur Schund kommt .....


----------



## Väinämöinen (27. Januar 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> so genug der avatar kritik. der beste film  ever. aus und ende


so genug der avatar kritik. der am meisten überschätzte film  ever. aus und ende


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Ausserdem kommen ja noch Teil 2+3, bis jetz is der ja mit Star Wars garnet vergleichbar (1 Teil vs. 6 Teile^^)



Das liegt nicht ausschließlich daran, dass Star Wars ein 6 bzw. 7-Teiler ist, sondern auch am Merchandising; überall siehst du nur Actionfiguren, Lego-Bausätze, Comics, Bücher, Spielzeug usw.
Außerdem war Krieg der Sterne seinerzeit technisch und handlungsmäßig, was Abenteuer dieser Art betrifft, vortschrittlicher als es Avatar jetzt ist - vergiss nicht die Figuren in Star Wars (Darth Vader, Han Solo usw.), welche zu Legenden der Filmgeschichte wurden.


----------



## Xylezz (27. Januar 2010)

Ich finde man kann Star Wars und Avatar nicht vergleichen. Ich bin mit den Star Wars Filmen aufgewachsen und habe mit 3 Jahren den ersten Star Wars Film (Episode 4) damals mit meinem Vater zu Hause auf Video gesehen...ich weiß gar nicht wie oft ich diese Kasetten in meinem Leben schon in den VCR eingeschoben habe bzw seit geraumer Zeit ne DVD einwerfe.

Avatar ist ein toller Film, ich finde die Geschichte gut, er ist spannend und macht eigentlich alles richtig. Aber Star Wars ist und bleibt einfach Star Wars und für mich etwas unvergleichbares.

Trotzdem hab ich Avatar 3x im Kino gesehen  2x in 2D in unserem Kaffkino in Cuxhaven und 1x 3D in Bremerhaven
Toller Film aber NICHT der beste Film(subjektiv)

MfG Xy


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Januar 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Irgendwie find ichs lustig, fast jeder hier behauptet Avatar sei toll nur net two-face, der is eifrig am widerlegen^^


Hast wohl den Thread nicht komplett gelesen.
Ich durfte mich ja am meisten angreifen lassen.

Wären es bei Star Wars nicht eigentlich 9 Teile geworden?


----------



## Väinämöinen (27. Januar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wären es bei Star Wars nicht eigentlich 9 Teile geworden?


Ganz früher hatte Lucas wohl tatsächlich mal an neun Teile gedacht, letztendlich aber die komplette Geschichte dann in den bekannten sechs Teilen untergebracht. Es ist uns also nichts verloren gegangen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Januar 2010)

Naja, eigentlich hat er ja behauptet, dass die drei Romane von Timothy Zahn die fehlende Handlung ziemlich genau treffen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Januar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich hat er ja behauptet, dass die drei Romane von Timothy Zahn die fehlende Handlung ziemlich genau treffen.


So kann man sich auch bei den Fans rausreden! xD


Ich versteh sein "Problem" da nicht: Einfach die Filme MACHEN, die Milliarden sind ihm schließlich sicher ....


----------



## Väinämöinen (27. Januar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich hat er ja behauptet, dass die drei Romane von Timothy Zahn die fehlende Handlung ziemlich genau treffen.


Ach Lucas schwafelt viel wenn der Tag lang ist und wiederspricht sich dann auch noch ständig  Außerdem ist er bloß neidisch, dass er selbst keine vernünftige Geschichte mehr hinkriegt 

Wenn man sich mal die paar Sachen durchließt, die über diese Trillogy bekannt sind, dann erkennt man doch einiges wieder:





			
				http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Sequel_trilogy schrieb:
			
		

> Gary Kurtz, the producer of A New Hope and The Empire Strikes Back, recalls that the outline for a sequel trilogy was "very vague", outlining Skywalker's journey to becoming the premiere Jedi Knight in the Obi-Wan Kenobi mold, and his ultimate confrontation with Emperor Palpatine. According to Kurtz, early plans for this trilogy would have included the introduction of Luke's sister (who was not slated to be Princess Leia), and the first appearance of the Emperor, elements that were incorporated into Return of the Jedi once Kurtz and Lucas parted ways after The Empire Strikes Back.
> 
> Other reports have revealed that Luke and Leia were not originally going to be related, and that Luke would eventually find his sister sometime in the sequels. Episode VII would have ended with Leia being crowned as queen of the remaining Alderaanians, and originally the Emperor was not to make an appearance until Episode IX.
> 
> ...


----------



## SA\V/ANT (27. Januar 2010)

König Cameron: Es ist amtlich: "Avatar" versenkt "Titanic" | News | kino.de


----------



## Sash (27. Januar 2010)

hatte ich doch schon gepostet.. tzz..


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Januar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> hatte ich doch schon gepostet.. tzz..


Zumal jeder der rechnen kann schon vor über ner Woche darauf kam, dass es darauf hinausläuft ....... ich hab mir gestern nochmal ein paar Pre-Release-Rezensionen durchgelesen, so süß, da war Avatar noch der poeteniell "größte Flop der Filmgeschichte, der noch nicht mal ansatzweise seine überzogenen Produktionskosten einfahren wird" ..... jaja, immer diese "Experten" ....


----------



## SA\V/ANT (27. Januar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> hatte ich doch schon gepostet.. tzz..



Oh, sorry... durch das Offtopic-Gelaber über Star Wars und what not, hab ichs nicht gesehen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> jaja, immer diese "Experten" ....



Diese "Experten" haben 1. mehr Ahnung von Filmen und 2. ein ausgeprägteres Urteilungsvermögen was Filme anbelangt, als du und ich


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Diese "Experten" haben 1. mehr Ahnung von Filmen und 2. ein ausgeprägteres Urteilungsvermögen was Filme anbelangt, als du und ich


Mhhh ja, und wie sie Ahnung haben: Avatar ist definitiv der größte Flopp aller Zeiten geworden (für das Gewicht von Kritikermeinungen ).



Filmkritikern schenke ich eh seit geraumer Zeit kein Gehör mehr da meine Meinung nach dem Anschauen bestimmter Filme recht weit von deren Einschätzung weg ist. 



Wer übrigens wissen will, welche "Trends" am meisten "rocken" und Geld einspielen werden dem empfehle ich das heise.de Forum: Die User dort haben ein Gespür für erfolgreiche Konsumartikel, es ist ganz einfach: Was die Mehrheit des Froums hasst wird erfolgreich wie sonst was, ganz einfach, dabei gilt: Je weiter etwas heruntergeredet wird umso mehr Geld wird letztlich damit verdient.


----------



## Sash (27. Januar 2010)

jo in keinem forum wurde avatar so zerissen wie dort. aber die kritiken die ich gelesen hab, waren alle durchweg positiv. ausser auf heise.de. da...


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2010)

"Größter Flopp allerzeiten" wenn es nach Kritikermeinungen geht, würde ich jetzt nicht behaupten, gibt auch jede Menge positive Kritiken.
Ich bin auf die Beurteilung des Lexikon des Internationalen Films, die bringen es immer ziemlich unmissverständlich auf den Punkt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Januar 2010)

Gib bei Google einfach mal "Avatar" und "Flopp" ein - "lustig"! xD


----------



## SA\V/ANT (27. Januar 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Gib bei Google einfach mal "Avatar" und "Flopp" ein - "lustig"! xD




Hmmm Avatar, der größte Flop aller Zeiten. | ohoho-hmmmm-grrrr


----------



## david430 (28. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Diese "Experten" haben 1. mehr Ahnung von Filmen und 2. ein ausgeprägteres Urteilungsvermögen was Filme anbelangt, als du und ich



ach komm, diese experten gucken sich doch nen film nur oberflächlich an, die denken weder großartig über die aussagekraft noch über anderes nach. schlagen ihren katalog auf, ach ja, in diesem intellektuellen film war ein zitat, das schlauer formuliert war. avatar hatte aussagekraft, von mir aus wurde diese schon durch pocahontas getätigt, aber nicht so aussagekräftig wie in avatar. zum anderen nervt mich dieses ständige madigmachen von dingen, und wenn man nix findet, dann greift man zu den stärken und sagt einfach, haja so revolutionär wie in der filmgeschichte in star wars gezeigt, ist der film nicht. ja und avatar ist auch ein paar jahre älter, man hat sich an großartige bilder und techniken gewöhnt, nach oben hin ist immer weniger platz, als wenn man noch am anfang, wie in star wars, steht. meiner meinung nach ließ man sich in den 80ern noch mehr beeindrucken als heute. der film war sehr gut erzählt, bot mir alles, was ich sehen wollte, action, gefühl, schöne bilder, eine aussage etc. dieses ganze rumgehake an der story. wie oft geht es nur um machtgier und geldgier, hier auf der richtigen welt. warum sollte man also in einem film eine komplexe story einbauen, wenn die welt ansich schon simpel gehalten ist...


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2010)

Woher willst du wissen wie diese "Experten" agieren? Die haben wahrscheinlich schon wesentlich mehr Filme gesehen (ich gehe mal von über 90% aller Werke aus) als du und haben in diesem Bereich auch beruflich Erfahrung gesammelt.
Und mit der Aussage "nach oben hin ist nur noch wenig Platz" wäre ich mal verdammt vorsichtig. Dir schon klar, wie die Dehbuchautoren in Hollywood büffeln? 
Beinahe jedes Jahr werden wir durch ein sehr innovatives und intelligentes Werk im Kino überrascht - die menschliche Kreativität kennt keine Grenzen.
Guck dir mal _Der Pate_ an: was Charakterzeichnung, Story und Handlung angeht ein nahezu makelloser Film. Genauso wie _No Country for Old Men_: Ein intelligent gemachter und super inszenierter Film in einer Kinowelt, die immer mehr von digitalen Effekten geprägt wird.

Ich persönlich lasse mich gerne noch von Avatar beeindrucken, auch wenn ich ihn nicht in 3D sehen werde (vielleicht ist ja genau das der Grund, warum die meisten den Film offenbar überschätzen).
Allerdings habe ich schon viel zu viele Klassiker gesehen, um mich von der technischen Aufmachung blenden zu lassen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Januar 2010)

Ich habe den Film in 3D gesehen und das war auch einer meiner Kritikpunkte.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen wie diese "Experten" agieren? Die haben wahrscheinlich schon wesentlich mehr Filme gesehen (ich gehe mal von über 90% aller Werke aus) als du und haben in diesem Bereich auch beruflich Erfahrung gesammelt.
> Und mit der Aussage "nach oben hin ist nur noch wenig Platz" wäre ich mal verdammt vorsichtig. Dir schon klar, wie die Dehbuchautoren in Hollywood büffeln?
> Beinahe jedes Jahr werden wir durch ein sehr innovatives und intelligentes Werk im Kino überrascht - die menschliche Kreativität kennt keine Grenzen.
> Guck dir mal _Der Pate_ an: was Charakterzeichnung, Story und Handlung angeht ein nahezu makelloser Film. Genauso wie _No Country for Old Men_: Ein intelligent gemachter und super inszenierter Film in einer Kinowelt, die immer mehr von digitalen Effekten geprägt wird.
> ...


Also ..... ich finde, dass "Der Pate" recht vorhersehbar ist ..... hat Stil, keine Frage, ist aber irgendwie vorhersehbar. 


Eine vorhersehbare Story ist per se nichts schlimmes, mir fallen nur wenige Geschichten ein die wirkliche gute "Twists" hinbekommen die mich groß überrascht haben.


----------



## FeuRenard (31. Januar 2010)

Ich war gestern im Film im 3D-Kino ("real3D") und die 3D Technik hat mich überzeugt. Aber auch der Film war inhaltlich spitze (warum, soll jetzt gar nicht das thema sein )

Mir sind mehrere Dinge aufgefallen, zu denen ich euch mal nach der Meinung fragen wollte:


Der Refrain des Liedes "I see you" von Leona Lewis erinnerte mich im Film immer wieder an das Lied bei Titanic. Bin kein Musikexperte, aber die ersten beiden "Töne" der beiden Refrains sind die gleichen, aber danach kommt bei Avatar ein höherer Ton als bei Titanic.
Anspielung auf Terminator 3 ?
Die eine Frau der Na'vi "kostet" vom Blut von Jack um irgendwas über ihn zu erfahren. Sah für mich so aus, wie in Terminator 3, als die Blonde Terminator Frau das gleiche macht.
Aussagen des Films:
Ein Kumpel von mir sieht Parallelen zum Vietnam-Krieg, was die kriegerische Auseinandersetzung zwischen Mensch und Na'vi angeht.
Ich persönlich finde, dass sehr starke Parallelen zum Öl zu sehen sind. An einer Stelle in der ersten Hälfte des Films hat da ein Charakter so zweideutig drüber geredet, als würde er den Öl-Konflikt im Hinterkopf haben.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Januar 2010)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> Aussagen des Films:
> Ein Kumpel von mir sieht Parallelen zum Vietnam-Krieg, was die kriegerische Auseinandersetzung zwischen Mensch und Na'vi angeht.
> Ich persönlich finde, dass sehr starke Parallelen zum Öl zu sehen sind. An einer Stelle in der ersten Hälfte des Films hat da ein Charakter so zweideutig drüber geredet, als würde er den Öl-Konflikt im Hinterkopf haben.


Thehe, sag deinem Kumpel, dass "einheimische Bevölkerung abmurksen wegen irgendwas" eine Idee ist, die älter ist als der Vietnamkrieg. Dabei ist Vietnam als Beispiel auch falsch gewählt, denn da gings damals net um Ressourcen sondern darum den pösen Kommunismus mit allen Mitteln in Südostasien aufzuhalten. ^^

Im Film nehmen die Na'vi eher die Rolle der Indianer ein die um ihr Land gebracht werden sollen weil die Eroberer aus einer anderen Welt da Gold ... erm ..... "Unoptanium" in rauen Menegen vermuten (naja, es ist halt wirklich da) und weil das nun mal Schotter ohne Ende bringt lohnt sich ein kleiner Genozid halt im Zweifelsfalle, sind ja letztlich auch nur dreckige Wilde.


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Januar 2010)

Ich wette für richtig viel Kohle würdet ihr auch eine Kultur mitzerstören.
In uns allen steckt der innere Schweinehund, und sogar der Teufel.


----------



## Sash (31. Januar 2010)

der film ist mom auf platz 21 der erfolgreichsten filme, inflationsbereinigt. noch ca 6mill.$ und er ist auch in den staaten der erfolgreichste film. das wird wohl morgen sein.. und unter den top 10 der infl. bereinigten wird er es wohl auch noch schaffen. 
ah ja, erst im dezember soll die blu ray rauskommen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Januar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> der film ist mom auf platz 21 der erfolgreichsten filme, inflationsbereinigt. noch ca 6mill.$ und er ist auch in den staaten der erfolgreichste film. das wird wohl morgen sein.. und unter den top 10 der infl. bereinigten wird er es wohl auch noch schaffen.
> ah ja, erst im dezember soll die blu ray rauskommen.


Thehe, ich komm grad aus'm Kino mit meinem Cousin, der wollte da auch jetzt mal rein aber seine Mutter wollte nicht in die 3D-Fassung .... also wurde ich da zwangsverpflichtet mit rein zu gehen und zu "beaufsichtigen" .... naja, hab ihn damit jetzt jedenfalls zum dritten Mal gesehen und gerade mal nach den Einnahmen geguckt ..... alter Falter, 2,039 Milliarden Dollar ...... "aua".


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> der film ist mom auf platz 21 der erfolgreichsten filme, inflationsbereinigt. noch ca 6mill.$ und er ist auch in den staaten der erfolgreichste film. das wird wohl morgen sein.. und unter den top 10 der infl. bereinigten wird er es wohl auch noch schaffen.
> ah ja, erst im dezember soll die blu ray rauskommen.



Das steht bei Amazon. Der echte Release soll im April sein. Die Blu-ray im Dezember ist ja wohl mehr als unrealistisch.


----------



## Sash (1. Februar 2010)

naja wenn der bis ende märz oder so noch im kino läuft ist dezember wohl seeehr realistisch.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Februar 2010)

Der läuft meines Wissens nur noch ein paar Tage ...
Außerdem kann ein Film nach dem Kinostart nicht erst ein Jahr später als DVD/BD auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## NCphalon (1. Februar 2010)

Unobtanium hieß doch auch das Zeug, aus dem die den Bohrer in "The Core - Der innere Kern" gebaut ham^^


----------



## DarkMo (1. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Der läuft meines Wissens nur noch ein paar Tage ...
> Außerdem kann ein Film nach dem Kinostart nicht erst ein Jahr später als DVD/BD auf den Markt kommen.


so ändern sich die zeiten ^^ früher kam der film ins kino, nen jahr später kam er auf kassette und nach 3 jahren im fernsehn. und heute haste den schon nan jahr später im tv ><


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Februar 2010)

Naja, sagen wir 2 Jahre Später.

@ NCphalon

Ich zitiere an dieser Stelle mal Wikipedia:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Der  Begriff *Unobtainium* (engl. _unobtainable_  „nicht beschaffbar“) entstammt der Umgangssprache Hollywoods. Er  bezeichnet eine beliebige, nicht existierende Substanz, deren  angenommene Existenz den Plot eines Drehbuches  überhaupt erst möglich macht, und wird normalerweise abfällig  verwendet. Einem Drehbuch, das Unobtainium benötigt, damit überhaupt  eine einigermaßen glaubhafte Geschichte zustande kommt, werden im  allgemeinen höchstens B-Movie-Qualitäten zugesprochen. In Filmen selbst  wird der Name Unobtainium normalerweise nicht verwendet, ein  entsprechender Stoff wird mit einem klangvolleren Namen versehen.  Ausnahmen sind die Filme _The Core_ und _Avatar_.


----------



## Torr Samaho (1. Februar 2010)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> Der Refrain des Liedes "I see you" von Leona Lewis erinnerte mich im Film immer wieder an das Lied bei Titanic. Bin kein Musikexperte, aber die ersten beiden "Töne" der beiden Refrains sind die gleichen, aber danach kommt bei Avatar ein höherer Ton als bei Titanic.


 

nicht nur. hör dir mal den soundtrack von titanic und avatar nacheinander an, "the bioluminiscence of the night" wo sie durch den leuchtenden wald springen fängt ähnlich an wie "rose" (glaube ich, ohne die stücke jetzt dabei zu haben, und "destruction of hometree" ähnelt deutlich "the sinking / death of titanic". wobei die music von avatar sich generell im hintergrund hält.


----------



## Sash (1. Februar 2010)

naja james horner hört man einfach raus, sein stil..
und was die zeit angeht, der ist am we immer noch ausverkauft, da wären die schön blöd den jetzt schon rauszunehmen. vielleicht anfang/mitte märz. und dann, frühstens ein halbes jahr später auf blu ray. das wäre dann zum weihnachtsgeschäft. ausserdem gibt es filme die jahrzehnte brauchten um auf kassette rauszukommen, siehe dschungelbuch von disney. kam in den 50iger raus, und auf kassette in den 80iger oder so.


----------



## hyperionical (1. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> naja james horner hört man einfach raus, sein stil..
> und was die zeit angeht, der ist am we immer noch ausverkauft, da wären die schön blöd den jetzt schon rauszunehmen. vielleicht anfang/mitte märz. und dann, frühstens ein halbes jahr später auf blu ray. das wäre dann zum weihnachtsgeschäft. ausserdem gibt es filme die jahrzehnte brauchten um auf kassette rauszukommen, siehe dschungelbuch von disney. kam in den 50iger raus, und auf kassette in den 80iger oder so.



Der Film läuft noch ne Weile und denke mal das dann bis Herbst die Bluray kommt, damit man sich zu Weihnachten noch die 3d Technik kaufen kann.

BTW: In den 50iger konnte man es auch noch nicht auf "Kasette" bringen, da es die einfach noch nicht gab.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> naja james horner hört man einfach raus, sein stil..
> und was die zeit angeht, der ist am we immer noch ausverkauft, da wären die schön blöd den jetzt schon rauszunehmen. vielleicht anfang/mitte märz. und dann, frühstens ein halbes jahr später auf blu ray. das wäre dann zum weihnachtsgeschäft. ausserdem gibt es filme die jahrzehnte brauchten um auf kassette rauszukommen, siehe dschungelbuch von disney. kam in den 50iger raus, und auf kassette in den 80iger oder so.


Die 80 sind aber irgendwas ~ um das digitale frühe Mittelalter, da kann es schon mal vorkommen dass ein Film aus den 50ern (digitale Steinzeit - mindestens) halt erst recht spät verfügbar wird, zumal die Videokassetten ja auch erst in der 80ern überhaupt erst zu kaufen waren - oder? Kann mal wer Wikipedia bemühen, bin grad zu faul ....


Aber das mit den ausverkauften Kinos kann ich bestätigen, Sonntagnachtmittag war unsere Vorstellung restlos ausverkauft und als wir den Saal verlassen hatten stand schon die nächste Meute vor derm Saaleingang bereit, und wir redne hier von nem großen Kino wo er in 3D in 2 Säälen parallel läuft ..... machen die ein Geld.


----------



## Sash (1. Februar 2010)

nene man konnte schon in den 70igern filme kaufen, aber halt nicht dschungelbuch. den gabs nur schwarz. disney hat den alle paar jahre wieder in die kinos gebracht, aber halt nicht verkauft. erst in den späten 80igern kam er raus. und wirklich gute filme brauchen auch heute noch ein halbes jahr oder länger, und einige werden sogar wieder rausgenommen, siehe lion king. den gibts schon seit ein paar jahren nicht mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Februar 2010)

Ich hab den Film noch nicht gesehen.Aber auch kein Drang den irgendwie zu kugen, weil bombastische Effekte nicht ausreichend sind um einen guten Film zu drehen.Man hat es dadurch verlernt gute Filme zu drehen, Effekte sind nebensächlich auch wenn der ganze Film drauf aufbaut.Es ist wie bei Games die Grafik kann noch so gut sein, wenn das Spiel von sich nicht überzeugt ist es Mist.Und bei Avtar hört man immer nur Titanic,Effekte usw.Das macht keinen guten Film aus, die Story und Handlung ist viel wichtiger.


----------



## Sash (2. Februar 2010)

tja wieder einer.. schau dir den film an, der hat mehr als nur gute effekte.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Februar 2010)

Mich hat nichts überzeugt, mir den Film anzuschauen weil es ausser den Sachen die ich schon genannt habe.Nur darum geht einen Planeten auseinander zu nehmen.Der Held in dem Film war vorher ein Mensch und ist in dem Film jemand anders der das verhindert.


----------



## Sash (2. Februar 2010)

ähm urteile nicht ohne ihn gesehen zu haben, viele wie du wurden gezwungen da rein zu gehen, und waren am ende schon min. 3mal drinne. geh einfach rein.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Februar 2010)

Wenn der Film doch so gut ist warum wird mit Effekten geworben und Namen und nicht mit der Handlung?


----------



## Sash (2. Februar 2010)

oh man..
vielleicht weil diese revolutionär ist? wenn man für 300mille einen film mit neuer technik rausbringt zieht das kreise.. aber alleine diese sich zu hause statt in nem digital 3d kino anzusehen wäre blasphemie. der film ist nicht umsonst bereits DER erfolgreichste film der erde. nicht nur wegen effekte, nicht nur wegen handlung. geh einfach rein, und trink nicht zuviel dabei. wenn du zwischen durch raus musst kommt das kacke.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Februar 2010)

Der Film hat viel Werbung gemacht und Effekte sprechen auch extrem viele unananspruchsvolle Leute an.Das ist genau wie mit Zweiohrkücken der Film ist extrem schlecht hat sich aber gut verkauft wegen Werbung.


----------



## Torr Samaho (2. Februar 2010)

mann, anstatt so viel über einen film zu schreiben den man nicht gesehen hat kann man ihm doch einfach ne chance geben


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Februar 2010)

Wie schon gesagt: Selber reingehen und Urteil bilden, die kritischen  Stimmen kann man getrost überhören, man wird einfach 2:40:00 gut  unterhalten, wenn die Credits anlaufen hat man nicht den Eindruck dass  der Film schlecht erzählt wäre oder die Story mies wäre, im Gegenteil!  Wenn man da mit geringen Erwartungen reingeht wird man höchst positiv  überrascht!!


Auf der letzten Seite hab ich ja geschrieben, dass ich gestern noch mal  drin war, rechts von mir saß eine ältere Dame die da mit ihren Enkeln  drin war, und während der nervenden Werbung vor Filmbeginn sind wir ein  bischen ins Gespräch gekommen, sie hätte vom Film noch nicht so viel  gehört gehabt und ist halt nur wegen ihren Enkeln drin, nach dem Film  habe ich sie dann noch mal beim rausgehen gefragt wie sie ihn denn nun  selber fand, Antwort war "ganz wunderbar, richitg ein schöner Film" (hat  im Übrigen nicht schlecht gestaunt als ich ihr noch gesteckt hab das  fast alles, auch der gesamte Urwald nur aus dem PC stammen und das zwar alles real geschauspielert und die Gesichtsbewegungen dabei genau aufgezeichnet wurden und letztlich alles im PC verarbeitet und designt wurde xD)..... und  wie gesagt: Das Kino war immer noch ausverkauft, und dem Überblick nach  den ich von ganz oben aus hatte (ernsthaft: "Logenaufschlag" für nen  Platz ganz oben ist ne Frechheit :-/ ) war da ein ziemlich bunt  gemischtes Publikum im Saal - wenn er vielen gefällt scheint er ja nicht  allzu schlecht zu sein, wirklich eine Meinung bilden kann man sich halt  nur wenn man ihn mal gesehen hat.

Zum "Sehen" empfiehlt es sich einfach das auch im Kino statt über  Warezseiten zu machen, ein riesiger Teil der Faszination kommt halt  durch die irrwitzig genialen Bilder, und die kommen auf der großen  Leinwand in 3D einfach noch mal so gut rüber, die Atmosphäre ist einfach  eine ganz andere auch wegen der gewaltigen Bildtiefe durch das subtil  eingebaute 3D. Anschauen lohnt, sinnvoller kann man die 10-13€ (je nach  Kino) die ein Besuch kostet nicht verbraten, außer man man ist  Alkoholiker und zieht seine Unterhaltung aus 2 Flaschen Schnaps. ^^


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> oh man..
> vielleicht weil diese revolutionär ist?



Is klar.

P.S.: Ich weiß, es scheint eine meiner Pflichtbestimmungen zu sein, anderen Leuten zu widersprechen


----------



## hyperionical (2. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Is klar.
> 
> P.S.: Ich weiß, es scheint eine meiner Pflichtbestimmungen zu sein, anderen Leuten zu widersprechen



Dann is das unglaublich hilfreich.

War selber schon drin, nach zig Jahren kinofrei weil ja nur Rotz kommt und nach danach platt, denn es ist definitiv ein Erlebnis, insbesondere in 3D.


----------



## Väinämöinen (2. Februar 2010)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Dann is das unglaublich hilfreich.


Vermutlich in etwas so wie Sashs gebetsmühlenartiges wiederhohlen, wie revolutionär und toll der Film doch wäre 



> War selber schon drin, nach zig Jahren kinofrei weil ja nur Rotz kommt und nach danach platt, denn es ist definitiv ein Erlebnis, insbesondere in 3D.


Dass der Film zumindest optisch beeindruckend ist, bestreitet ja auch niemand, inhaltlich war er aber sicherlich nicht besser als die meisten Blockbuster der letzten Jahre.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Februar 2010)

Trotzdem kapier ich nicht wie eine Story noch besser sein kann ... ?
Das einzige was uns noch so faszinieren kann ist eine Story die was mit Science-Fiction zu tun hat. Etwas ganz alltägliches lockt keinen Hund mehr hinter dem Ofen hervor. Und ganz ehrlich, wenn man nur eine tiefgreifende geile was weiß ich für ne Story will und einem die Effekte wayne sind brauch man nicht ins Kino gehen. Ich habe mich von dem Film einfach nur hervorragend unterhalten gefühlt. Einer der besten Filme die ich seit einigen Jahren gesehen habe, nach so einem Rotz wie HP 6 und Nachts im Museum 2 usw. Revolutionär ist der Film auch gewissermaßen, vor allem im Bezug auf die 3D Technik.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Trotzdem kapier ich nicht wie eine Story noch besser sein kann ... ?
> Das einzige was uns noch so faszinieren kann ist eine Story die was mit Science-Fiction zu tun hat. Etwas ganz alltägliches lockt keinen Hund mehr hinter dem Ofen hervor. Und ganz ehrlich, wenn man nur eine tiefgreifende geile was weiß ich für ne Story will und einem die Effekte wayne sind brauch man nicht ins Kino gehen.



Ui, da hat einer aber wenig Kenntnisse von Filmen.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Februar 2010)

Ich hab von FASZINIEREN gesprochen. Fasziniert dich etwa eine Geschichte von einer 4 Köpfigen Familie? Oder von nem Straßenpenner der plötzlich Millionär wird? Eine tiefgreifende Story kann ich auch Zuhause gucken, dafür brauch ich nicht ins Kino. Tu nicht immer so als wärst du der Filmkritiker schlecht hin ...


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2010)

Kannst du mir dann aber auch bitte erklären, wieso ein Film zwingend visuelle Effekte aufweisen muss?


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Februar 2010)

Das habe ich nicht gesagt. Auch ein Film ohne visuelle Effekte kann gut sein. Trotzdem ist es immer besser, man geht ja auch ins Kino und guckt sich zu hause Filme an, um unterhalten zu werden. Visuelle Effekte unterhalten nun mal hervorragend. Auch sprach ich davon, dass uns nur noch Science Fiction die auf anderen Planeten Spielen oder wirklich unbekanntes zeigen, faszinieren, wirklich in erstaunen versetzen können.
Letztendlich hängt es auch vom Geschmack ab welcher Film gut und welcher schlecht ist. Da kann man niemandem einreden dass der eine besser als der andere ist. Das geht einfach nicht. Es gibt sicherlich auch Leute, die meinen "Die 20 Meter Frau" wäre ein sehr guter Film. Da kann man nichts machen, jeder sollte für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2010)

Gabs aber auch schon.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Februar 2010)

Trotzdem hat Cameron die 3D und CGI Technik ziemlich weiterentwickelt, was kein Schaden für uns sein wird. Sein nächster Film irgendwas mit Battle Angle wird auch in 3D ins Kino kommen. Einfach nur ein Erlebnis sowas. Sicherlich war vieles schon mal da, man kann es aber immer verschieden inszenieren. Bei Avatar gibts zb. ach Gefühlskino mit Aliens, was mal echt selten ist.


----------



## Sash (2. Februar 2010)

also ich bin wieder da.. will noch einer was gegen mein lieblingsfilm sagen?


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2010)

Deine Anwesenheit provoziert nahezu etwas gegen deinen Lieblingsfilm zu sagen, allerdings würde ich mich nur wiederholen - es sei denn du lieferst mit noch etwas Munition.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Februar 2010)

Avatar ist ein oder auch der guter Film, egal was ihr dagegen sagt, PUNKT. Ich glaube kaum dass ihr mehr recht habt als eine breite Masse ...


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2010)

Wusste gar nicht das die breite Masse sich auch so hervorragend mit Filmen auskennt.
Bin mal gespannt, ob der Film den Oscar für den Besten Film erhält bzw. überhaupt dafür nominiert wird - das evtl. schon, aber wie weit bzw. ob er es überhaupt in die Top 100 Liste des amerikanischen Filminstituts schafft, bleibt fragwürdig.


----------



## Sash (2. Februar 2010)

oh man. bei two face geb ichs auf.

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/telegramm/news-ticker,rendertext=11336640.html

*„Avatar“ mit neun Oscar-Nominierungen *

*James Camerons Film „Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora“ und der Irak-Kriegsfilm „The Hurt Locker“ von Kathryn Bigelow führen die diesjährigen Nominierungen für die Oscars an.* Beide Produktionen wurden in Los Angeles in je neun Kategorien für den Filmpreis vorgeschlagen, darunter als bester Film des Jahres und für die beste Regie.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das die breite Masse sich auch so hervorragend mit Filmen auskennt.
> Bin mal gespannt, ob der Film den Oscar für den Besten Film erhält bzw. überhaupt dafür nominiert wird - das evtl. schon, aber wie weit bzw. ob er es überhaupt in die Top 100 Liste des amerikanischen Filminstituts schafft, bleibt fragwürdig.




Oooh man, tu nicht so als ob du der Filmkritiker schlecht hin bist. Du weißt über Filme nicht besser bescheid als wir ..


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Oooh man, tu nicht so als ob du der Filmkritiker schlecht hin bist. Du weißt über Filme nicht besser bescheid als wir ..



Woher willst du das so genau wissen?


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Februar 2010)

Woher willst du wissen dass du dich besser mit auskennst?
Man kann einfach nicht sagen dass Avatar ein schlechter Film oder so ist. Einigen wir uns einfach darauf dass wir uns uneinig sind, ok?


----------



## Sash (2. Februar 2010)

weil ich das weiß. oder sag mir jetzt auf anhieb.. zb... in dem film daryl, wofür steht daryl und mit was haut er am ende ab? ohne zu googeln, hast 2min. dieser film galt als der sommerfilm in den 80igern.. daher sollte man diesen kennen, wenn man meint sich aus zu kennen. oder auf welchen heli basiert airwolf? und ich welchem film wurde sylvester stallone berühmt, wo er auch das drehbuch schrieb? zeit läuft.. alle antworten bitte.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Februar 2010)

Da kommt jetzt der große Irrtum; ich habe nie gesagt, dass Avatar schlecht ist, ich wollte nur andeuten, dass die "breite Masse" den Film offensichtlich überschätzt - aber das wäre ja leider nicht das erste Mal.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Februar 2010)

Er googlet doch eh.


----------



## Sash (2. Februar 2010)

jo und die zeit is eh um.
edit: data analyze robot youth lifeform, und flog mit einer sr71 blackbird. airwolf ist ein bell 222, und slys erster war rocky 1. und was viele durcheinander bringen, im ersten verlor er. erst im zweiten hat er gewonnen.


----------



## Väinämöinen (2. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Trotzdem kapier ich nicht wie eine Story noch besser sein kann ... ?


Man hätte sich mit Sullys Motivation, seinem Seitenwechsel und den Konsequenzen, die das dann haben würde, etwas mehr beschäftigen können. So hat er die Seiten nämlich relativ plötzlich gewechselt und bevor absehbar war, dass er den Körper dauerhaft wechseln können würde. Damit wäre er dann weiterhin auf die Technik angewiesen und hätte sich ständig um seinen menschlichen Körper kümmern müssen. Selbiges gilt im Prinzip natürlich auch für alle anderen, die die Seite gewechselt haben.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das die breite Masse sich auch so hervorragend mit Filmen auskennt.
> Bin mal gespannt, ob der Film den Oscar für den Besten Film erhält bzw. überhaupt dafür nominiert wird - das evtl. schon, aber wie weit bzw. ob er es überhaupt in die Top 100 Liste des amerikanischen Filminstituts schafft, bleibt fragwürdig.


Hat 9 Nomis bekommen heute so viel ich weiß.


Die arme Academy steht hier grad vor einer schweren Aufgabe: Wieviele OScars gibt sie dem Film?


Entweder wenige, dann würde sie zwar einigen versnobten Kritikern (und Two Face xD) gefallen aber sich zumindest in der Öffentlichkeit total lächerlich machen, weil der nach reinen Dollarzahlen wohl bald mit weitem Abstand erfolgreichste Film überhaupt dann ein von der Academy "unterbewerteter" Film wäre und damit die Relevanz der Academy Awards doch arg in Frage stellen würde.

Oder aber man gibt die volle Anzahl der Nominierungen auch an realen Oscars an den Film, womit die Kritiker wohl die Academy hinsichtlich ihrer Unabhängikeit in der Luft zerreißen würden und als Einspielergebniss-gesteuerte Witzveranstaltung abstempeln würden, aber wenigstens die breite Masse damit zufriedenstellen würden dass dieser (gefühlt!) revolutionäre Film mit seinen tollen Bildern auch von Fachrichtern als entsprechend großartig in Form von Oscars gewürdigt wird.



Wie man macht ist schei*e. ^^


----------



## Väinämöinen (2. Februar 2010)

Es gibt da durchaus noch den goldenen Mittelweg. Man gibt Avatar ein paar Technik-Oscars und gut is. Den für den besten Film hat Avatar jedenfalls sicherlich nicht verdient. Außerem sollten solche Gedanken bei der Vergabe ja eh keine Rolle spielen, auch wenn man natürlich von anderem ausgehen muss.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Februar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Es gibt da durchaus noch den goldenen Mittelweg. Man gibt Avatar ein paar Technik-Oscars und gut is. Den für den besten Film hat Avatar jedenfalls sicherlich nicht verdient. Außerem sollten solche Gedanken bei der Vergabe ja eh keine Rolle spielen, auch wenn man natürlich von anderem ausgehen muss.



Ist aber so, welche Relevanz hat denn ein Filmpreis noch wenn der mit riesigem Abstand erfolgreichste mit der besten Publikumsresonanz da nicht auch letztlich absahnt? Mag bei kritischer Betrachtung natürlich eine schwachsinnige Betrachtungsweise sein, aber so denkt das "Volk" numal wenn es hört "Avatar ging bei der OScars fast leer aus" -> Reaktion der Durchschnittskinogänger: "Was? Die haben doch nen Knall, der Film war doch super!!" - und das sich das Publikum vor Unverständnis abwendet will man als Veranstaltung die an und für sich auch nur über "Presse" und Aufgebausche der ganzen Preisverleihung lebt tunlichst vermeiden.


----------



## Väinämöinen (2. Februar 2010)

Richtig, es ist eine schwachsinnige Betrachtungsweise, denn es gibt eigentlich keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Qualität (die ja mit den Oscars belohnt werden soll) und kommerziellem Erfolg. Für letzteres gibt es Preise, wo das Publikum abstimmt und dementsprechend dann auch immer der letzte Rotz (unberechtigterweise) haufenweise Preise abkassiert, das brauchen sie bei den Oscars nicht auch noch anzufangen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Februar 2010)

Gibts eigentlich einen Oscar für das beste Blendwerk?


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich einen Oscar für das beste Blendwerk?



Sowas nennt man dann eher Goldene Himbeere


----------



## NCphalon (3. Februar 2010)

So schlecht war er jetz aber wirklich net^^


----------



## Sash (3. Februar 2010)

er war einfach nur klasse.. und so viel mehr story haben die angeblichen superfilme auch nicht mehr.

*Nochmaliger Verkaufsschub *



Avatar und kein Ende - oder vielleicht doch? Nachdem das Optikspektakel erst kürzlich die 2 Milliarden Dollar Marke in Sachen Einnahmen gesprengt hat, erlebt es seit seiner neunfachen Nominierung für den Academy Award einen nochmaligen Anstieg der Ticketverkäufe. So meldet die amerikanische Online-Theaterkasse Fanadango.com, dass die Billetverkäufe für den Film mit den blauen Kätzchen seit der Oscarnominierung um 45% gestiegen sind.

Unglücklicherweise jedoch machte Avatar bislang 70% seiner Einnahmen durch 3D-Vorstellungen und der Vertrag über genau diese Art von Vorstellung läuft spätestens zum 5. März aus, um danach Platz für "Alice im Wunderland" zu machen. Noch gravierender ist, dass die Oscars am 7. März verliehen werden und Avatar insofern nicht mehr optimal von dem Boost profitieren können wird, den Filme nach der Oscarverleihung normalerweise erleben.

Zeitgleich werden erste Details zur Entstehung des Nachfolgers bekannt. Rupert Murdoch, Medienmogul und CEO von Fox Entertainment, hat bestätigt, dass man sich mit Cameron in "sehr frühen Gesprächen" zum Sequel befindet. 20th Century Fox hat außerdem bereits damit begonnen, technische Crewmitglieder anzuheuern, derne Verträge zwischen drei und fünf Jahren Laufzeit haben, was im logischen Schluss bedeutet, dass der Film keinesfalls vor 2013 zu sehen sein wird, was aber auch reichlich flott wäre.

Dennoch kocht die Gerüchteküche. So behaupten manche Quellen, Avatar 2 befände sich schon in der Pre-Production Phase, andere (wie etwa das Medienportal MarketSaw) gehen davon aus, dass Cameron erst einmal den Film The Dive in Angriff nehmen wird.

http://www.gamona.de/kino-dvd/avata...a,nochmaliger-verkaufsschub:news,1668745.html


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man dann eher Goldene Himbeere


Naja, lustig wäre es ja, wenn er 9 Oscars und ein paar goldene Himbeeren bekommen würde.

Ich finde es schon etwas merkwürdig, dass, obwohl der Film ja noch überall so gut laufen soll, bei uns kaum jemand noch deswegen ins Kino geht.

Als ich ihn mir vor ein paar Wochen angesehen habe, waren auch nur ca. 15 Leute in der Vorstellung.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. Februar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Naja, lustig wäre es ja, wenn er 9 Oscars und ein paar goldene Himbeeren bekommen würde.
> 
> Ich finde es schon etwas merkwürdig, dass, obwohl der Film ja noch überall so gut laufen soll, bei uns kaum jemand noch deswegen ins Kino geht.
> 
> Als ich ihn mir vor ein paar Wochen angesehen habe, waren auch nur ca. 15 Leute in der Vorstellung.


In welchem Kaff wohnst du denn ? 

Die 3 Kinos in denen ich bisher war, war jedesmal ausverkauft, das erste Mal war es am 30. Dezember zur 23 Uhr-Vorstellung (!).


----------



## Väinämöinen (5. Februar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Naja, lustig wäre es ja, wenn er 9 Oscars und ein paar goldene Himbeeren bekommen würde.


Leider ist er nicht nominiert, aber die Goldene Himbeere für den schlechtesten Film würde ich Tranformers 2 sowieso eher gönnen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Februar 2010)

Ich bin schon auf den zweiten Teil gespannt.
Vielleicht heißt er ja "Avatar - Revenge of the Mechwarrior".


----------



## Väinämöinen (5. Februar 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ich bin schon auf den zweiten Teil gespannt.
> Vielleicht heißt er ja "Avatar - Revenge of the Mechwarrior".


Könnte gut sein. Schließlich ist anzunehmen, dass es wieder menschliche Beteiligung gibt und deshalb könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass diese Firma mit Mechs zurückkommt und grausam Rache nehmen will


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Februar 2010)

Soviel zur vorhersehbaren Handlung.


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Februar 2010)

Über die Handlung scheint sich Cammeron ja noch nicht ganz einig zu sein.
Einerseits sagt er man wird sehen wie es mit Jake und Neytiri weitergeht. Andererseits kreist Pandora ja als Mond um so nen ollen Gasriesen. Und der Gasriese hat noch mehr Monde ... Ach und, Two Face ...
Wenn du den Film noch nicht gesehen hast würde ich mal GANZ SCHNELL aufhören Schlüsse zu ziehen. Das kannst du machen wenn du ihn auf BD hast.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2010)

Hast dus immer noch nicht kapiert? Ich habe nie behauptet, der Film sei schlecht oder anderweitg ungut, ich habe nur postuliert, dass Handlung bzw. Story nix neues sind und das die Kerndinge sind, die einen Film ausmachen - kritisiert habe ich eigentlich eher den Hype bzw. die Leute, die den Film als "besten überhaupt" bezeichnen - aber meine Meinung über die Story bzw. den Plot wird sich auch nachdem ich den Film gesehen habe nicht ändern, da ich den ja schon ungefähr kenne


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Februar 2010)

Ich habe doch nicht gesagt dass du das gesagt hast.
Ich will nur dass du den Film ansiehst bevor du hier mitdiskutierst. Andernfalls brauchst du das nicht machen.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2010)

Das sagst du aber reichlich spät - aber wenn man schon mal weiß um was es geht, kann man sehr wohl mitreden, zumindest was einem an der Geschichte bzw. der Grundhandlung nicht passt -  machst du normalerweise auch, wenn du von einem Film gehört und schonmal dessen Plot mitbekommen hast - da machst du dir entweder Hoffnungen oder bist erstmal leicht enttäuscht, weil diese nicht deinen Vorstellungen entspricht.

Anscheinend hoffst du, dass ich meine Meinung ändere, sobald ich den Film gesehen habe und/oder dir bekommt sie nicht.


----------



## aurionkratos (5. Februar 2010)

Ich werde mir den Film auch gleich (in ~3h) ansehen, im IMAX in Berlin.
Weiß jemand zufällig, wie es da mit den 3D Brillen oder was man da bekommt aussieht? Bekommt man die geliehen, muss man die kaufen, etc? Was sind das für Brillen, falls man sie kaufen muss? Weil ein Kumpel hat davon noch einige zuhause...


----------



## Sash (5. Februar 2010)

eben gelesen das bushido, ja genau dieser möchtegern gangsta rapper aus nem assi viertel in berlin, avatar vom trohn gestoßen hat. wird wohl aber nicht lange anhalten, entweder kommt avatar wieder an die spitze oder wolfman..


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2010)

Boha, hör mir auf mit Bushido - dessen selbst ernannte Biografie ist doch auch nix weiter als für deutsches Hollywood-Möchtegernkino aufbereiteter Ghetto-Bullshit.


----------



## Väinämöinen (5. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Boha, hör mir auf mit Bushido - dessen selbst ernannte Biografie ist doch auch nix weiter als für deutsches Hollywood-Möchtegernkino aufbereiteter Ghetto-Bullshit.


Alles was man zu Bushido gesehen haben muss, ist vermutlich auch dieses Video: YouTube - Spiegel TV Bushido klaut Melodien von Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Cello90 (5. Februar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Alles was man zu Bushido gesehen haben muss, ist vermutlich auch dieses Video: YouTube - Spiegel TV Bushido klaut Melodien von Dimmu Borgir



dem bleibt nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Sash (5. Februar 2010)

naja schade das es zuviele dumme kiddis in deutschland gibt die sowas hören. unsere zukunft ist fürn arsch.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. Februar 2010)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Ich werde mir den Film auch gleich (in ~3h)  ansehen, im IMAX in Berlin.
> Weiß jemand zufällig, wie es da mit den 3D Brillen oder was man da  bekommt aussieht? Bekommt man die geliehen, muss man die kaufen, etc?  Was sind das für Brillen, falls man sie kaufen muss? Weil ein Kumpel hat  davon noch einige zuhause...


 Im Zweifelsfalle einfach mitnehmen, ist eh nur billiger Plastikmüll für ~  <1€ das Stück. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Boha, hör mir auf mit Bushido - dessen selbst  ernannte Biografie ist doch auch nix weiter als für deutsches  Hollywood-Möchtegernkino aufbereiteter Ghetto-Bullshit.


"Ey Alda, machs du Bushido an? Pas auf oda ich f*ck dich und alle die du  kennst mit meine Brüda! Bushido is der härteste Gängsta überhaupt!!!"   ->  


Sash schrieb:


> naja schade das es zuviele dumme kiddis in deutschland gibt die sowas hören. unsere zukunft ist fürn arsch.


Joa, aber dazu brauchen wir keine perspektivlosen HipHoper, das bekommt unsere Führungselite bereits ganz alleine hin, wer "Villain Reality TV" sucht dem sei Phoenix empfohlen, die übertragen die Bundestagsdebatten meist live. 




Fadi schrieb:


> Ich bin schon auf den zweiten Teil gespannt.
> Vielleicht heißt er ja "Avatar - Revenge of the Mechwarrior".


Mhhh ne, wer da wirklich "böse" sein dürfte sind die Aktionäre, da der  Börsenwert des Bergbauunternehmens das da auf Pandora alles betrieben  hat wohl ins Bodenlose gestürzt sein dürfte, und wenn es irgendetwas auf  diesem Planeten gibt das noch böser als "nur" abartig böse ist, dann  sind das Aktionäre die ihr Geld in Gefahr sehen!


Avatar 2 heißt dementsprechend: "Avatar - The Shareholders strike back"


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. Februar 2010)

Doppelpost


----------



## Väinämöinen (5. Februar 2010)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Ich werde mir den Film auch gleich (in ~3h) ansehen, im IMAX in Berlin.
> Weiß jemand zufällig, wie es da mit den 3D Brillen oder was man da bekommt aussieht? Bekommt man die geliehen, muss man die kaufen, etc? Was sind das für Brillen, falls man sie kaufen muss? Weil ein Kumpel hat davon noch einige zuhause...


Kommt auf das System an. Bei mir war es eine realD-Polarisationsbrille und die habe ich einfach mitgenommen. Die werden sowieso nicht richtig eingesammelt, da stand nur ein extra Müllbehälter für die Brillen rum. Angeblich werden sie wohl recyclet.
Als ich in Beowulf war das eine Shutter-Brille und die wurde hinterher natürlich auch wieder eingesammelt.


----------



## SGLog (5. Februar 2010)

@ denn Film um denn es hier geht (Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora): einfach hammer


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das sagst du aber reichlich spät - aber wenn man schon mal weiß um was es geht, kann man sehr wohl mitreden, zumindest was einem an der Geschichte bzw. der Grundhandlung nicht passt -  machst du normalerweise auch, wenn du von einem Film gehört und schonmal dessen Plot mitbekommen hast - da machst du dir entweder Hoffnungen oder bist erstmal leicht enttäuscht, weil diese nicht deinen Vorstellungen entspricht.
> 
> Anscheinend hoffst du, dass ich meine Meinung ändere, sobald ich den Film gesehen habe und/oder dir bekommt sie nicht.



Nein, wie ich bereits bemerkt habe bist du ein Dickkopf aller oberster Güte.
Um bei einem Film im Bezug auf die Effekte, die Schauspielerische Leistung usw. mitreden zu können, muss man das erst einmal gesehen haben. Und das hast du nicht. Bevor du dir die endgültige Meinung über den Film (jawohl, dem FILM, nicht über die Geschichte) bildest, seh in dir erst einmal an. Geh doch in eine der letzten Vorstellungen, eventuell hast du Glück und es ist einigermaßen leer.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2010)

Boah, anscheinend willst du es nicht kapieren - wo habe ich mit den ein _endgültiges_ Urteil über den Film erlaubt? WO habe ich Effekte und Schauspieler kritisiert? 
Anscheinend blendet dich dein Entsetzen darüber, dass ich zu den wenigen "Querulanten" gehöre, die nicht von dem Film restlos begeistert sind.


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Februar 2010)

Nein. Jedem das Seine. Doch redest du hier über den Film als ob du ihn schon 100 mal gesehen hast. von wegen Blendwerk usw. Die Story wird auch davon bestimmt WIE das gemacht ist. Nur weils in etwa die Story von Der mit dem Wolf tanzt und the last samurai ist, muss es nicht so sein.  Es ist nichts gegen dich, sondern eher dass ich eine anständige Diskussionsbasis möchte, und nicht eine die auf Spekulationen beruht. Woanders hast du was von wegen hervorragende Filmkenntnis geschrieben, das hast du wohl auf dich bezogen. Dafür müsstest du besagten Film aber auch gesehen haben.
Und wenn ich es falsch verstehe dann drück es nicht so aus dass man es falsch versteht. So, und bei deinem nächsten Post möchte ich am Anfang nicht sowas wie "Du kapierst es nicht" stehen haben.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich hab ich ja gar keinen Bock mehr drauf, aber was solls:



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nein. Jedem das Seine. Doch redest du hier über den Film als ob du ihn schon 100 mal gesehen hast.


Nö, ich bin nur ausführlich.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> von wegen Blendwerk usw. Die Story wird auch davon bestimmt WIE das gemacht ist. Nur weils in etwa die Story von Der mit dem Wolf tanzt und the last samurai ist, muss es nicht so sein.


Deswegen habe ich mich ja auch von der Handlung oder besser von der Inszenierung des Films distanziert und nur auf die bereits Vorhandenheit des Grundgerüst bzw. die Grundidee hingewiesen.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Es ist nichts gegen dich, sondern eher dass ich eine anständige Diskussionsbasis möchte, und nicht eine die auf Spekulationen beruht. Woanders hast du was von wegen hervorragende Filmkenntnis geschrieben, das hast du wohl auf dich bezogen. Dafür müsstest du besagten Film aber auch gesehen haben.


Den werde ich mit 100%er Sicherheit sehen, aber ich habe so meine Gründe, wieso ich schon fast fünf Jahren kein Kino mehr besucht habe.
Und das mit der Filmkenntniss habe ich keineswegs direkt auf mich selbst bezogen - es ist nur so, dass diejenigen, die nur wegen der optischen Aufmachung (visuelle Effekte) ins Kino gehen, nicht viel alte Filme gesehen haben - damals konnte man noch nicht mit Computertechniken so rumtricksen wie heute, daher brauchte der Film einen festen Inhalt und 'nen ordentlichen Plot - daher sind viele alte Klassiker den heutigen Machwerken oft einen Schritt vorraus. Bestes Beispiel für, von der breiten Masse hochgelobtes Effektkino: _Transformers_.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Und wenn ich es falsch verstehe dann drück es nicht so aus dass man es falsch versteht.


Ach, jetzt bin ich also schuld, wenn man man meinen eigentlich relativ eindeutig formulierten Post in den falschen Hals kriegt? Jaja, bevor man den Fehler bei sich selbst sucht, sucht man ihn lieber bei den anderen.


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Februar 2010)

Jaja, ist ja schon gut. Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf Streit. Aber gegen eine fast leere Vorstellung um 23 Uhr oder so spricht doch nichts.


----------



## Sash (5. Februar 2010)

bei uns in bochum ist der immer noch voll... werd da die tage auch nochmal reingehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Februar 2010)

Bei uns ist immer Platz, auch am WE.

Wenigstens kommt bald Alice im Wunderland.


----------



## Cop (8. Februar 2010)

Habe den Film jetzt doch noch geschaut, ist Technisch gut gemacht.
Story hat was von Cowboys ( Gereral Custer ) gegen Indianer.
Dann hat er die Kampfanzüge ( Roboteränlich ) ja von sich selber geklaut, es sind weiterentwicklungen vom Ladebot aus Aliens.
Story war eher flach, Technik Top.
Film hat deshalb 8/10 Punkten.

Naja, und das die Amis sich alles was sie brauchen holen, haben wir im Irak gesehen !


----------



## Sash (9. Februar 2010)

ähm, das sind nicht die amis wenn du aufgepasst hättest. das war ein privates unternehmen die söldner beschäftigen.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (9. Februar 2010)

Mal ne Frage 
Lohnt es sich 10€+ für den 3D-Film zu zahlen ? 
Würd ihn spätestens mitte März in 2D sehen - da wirds ihn aber vermutlich nich in 3D geben...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. Februar 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage
> Lohnt es sich 10€+ für den 3D-Film zu zahlen ?
> Würd ihn spätestens mitte März in 2D sehen - da wirds ihn aber vermutlich nich in 3D geben...


Kurz und knapp: Ja!! 

Wenn irgendeinen Film in 3D gucken, dann Avatar, macht ein Riesenplus aus bezüglich Atmosphäre wenn die Bilder Tiefe haben und du die Szenerien in einer "räumlichen" Atmosphäre siehst! 


(Btw: 2,209 Milliarden Dollar Einspielergebnis bisher, omfg o_O ...)


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (9. Februar 2010)

Ok , dann dank ich dir für deinen Rat  
Der wird ja noch bis zum We laufen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. Februar 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Ok , dann dank ich dir für deinen Rat
> Der wird ja noch bis zum We laufen


Thehe, zieh dir den Trailer ein paar mal rein und denk dir dabei in etwa wie es in 3D sein könnte, dann kommt man von ganz alleine auf den Geschmack ein wenig Geld mehr auszugeben für eine wirklich herausragende visuelle Kinoerfahrung (ist halt keine Augenhascherei mehr wo immer was wie blöde auf einen zufliegt, sondern man kann wirklich in die Bilder hineingucken, in den Urwald-Szenen sieht man Dinge die deutlich im Vordergrund sind und in entsprechendem Maßstabd Dinge die weiter hinten liegen, und mittendrin die Protagonisten, einfach geil, kann man schlecht beschreieben, MUSS man selber sehen und staunen  ).

YouTube - AVATAR - Aufbruch nach Pandora - Trailer 2 (HD) - Deutsch / German
(In 720p gucken!  )
Edit: Die deutschsprachigen Trailer auf Youtube haben irgendwie alle ne scheiß Quali, hier mal das Ganze in Englisch (und in hübsch). ^^
YouTube - James Cameron's Avatar movie trailer 2 - vonst - HD -


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Februar 2010)

Wenn man sich den Film antut, dann nur in 3D, alles andere wäre Geldverschwendung.


----------



## feivel (10. Februar 2010)

jetzt läuft der schon solange und wir müssen trotzdem eine woche vorreservieren für die 3D Vorstellung.


----------



## Low (12. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T360rPas1O0

Nur wer es wissen wollte


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Februar 2010)

Kenn ich, geile Parodie.^^


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Februar 2010)

Hab den Film jetzt gesehen, der Film ist ******** und ich hab mein Geld verschwendet.Effekte usw. sind nicht alles, ein Film für die masse, ganz grosses kino..


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Hab den Film jetzt gesehen, der Film ist ******** und ich hab mein Geld verschwendet.Effekte usw. sind nicht alles, ein Film für die masse, ganz grosses kino..


Ich fand den Film auch nich so der Brüller!
Meiner Meinung nach gutes Mittelfeld, was mit 3d und den Namen James Cameron durch die Medien zum Erfolg gezwungen wird.
Es gibt bessere Filme!


----------



## NCphalon (13. Februar 2010)

Ob man sich jetz von negativen Kritiken oder positiven Erfahrungen beeinflussen lässt is eigentlich wurscht, nur dass man bei zweiterem mehr Spaß hat 

Hab das Spiel geschenkt bekommen un muss sagen, es gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Leveldesign is ansprechend, die Art der Quests is auchnet zu schlimm (diese oftmals hochgelobten komplexen Quests, die bei Avatar ja eher selten sind, sin auchnet mehr als eine Aneinanderreihung von simplen Quests) und die Grafik is auch besser als die der meisten Filmadaptionen.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Februar 2010)

Ein Film wie District 9 ist gut und nicht so nen Dünschüs.Wie Leute sich täuschen lassen.Was interessiert mich das wenn etwas gut aussieht aber so garkeine message oder sonstwas hat.Jetzt können wieder die Leute sagen das Avatar etwas rüber bringen will, aber dem ist nicht so.In dem Film geht es um Effekte das wars.


----------



## NCphalon (13. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich ne Message ham will guck ich Nachrichten, en Film soll mich unterhalten un nix anderes.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Februar 2010)

Ja stimmt nen Film so unterhalten aber wenn nichts drin steckt unterhaltet es nicht.Und Nachrichten vermiteln keine Message sondern Aussagen irgendwelcher Leute und zusammenschnitte.Wir sind nicht beim Millitär.


----------



## Wendigo (13. Februar 2010)

War noch nicht drin. Wie ist denn die Story? Lebt der Film nur von 3D?


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Februar 2010)

Der Film zeigt tolle 3d Effekte die Story ist halt 0815.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. Februar 2010)

Immer diese pseudo-anspruchvollen Kinogänger ..... 



Nochmal: Autorenkino (in 3D) will keiner sehen!!!


Man setzt sich ins Kino, hat 'n Eimer Popcorn dabei und will berieselt werden, für nix anderes gehe ich ins Kino, basta. : P


----------



## hyperionical (13. Februar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ein Film wie District 9 ist gut und nicht so nen Dünschüs.Wie Leute sich täuschen lassen.Was interessiert mich das wenn etwas gut aussieht aber so garkeine message oder sonstwas hat.Jetzt können wieder die Leute sagen das Avatar etwas rüber bringen will, aber dem ist nicht so.In dem Film geht es um Effekte das wars.



Die Botschaften (ja es sind mehrere) darin ist ja wohl überdeutlich und absolut nicht zu übersehen, denn wenn es mehr Botschaft, bzw. noch deutlicher wäre hätte man eine Doku und kein Film (Film = Unterhaltung, Doku=Bildung/Information).
Und viele als superanspruchsvoll gepriese Filme sind auch total flach, denn wenn man es immer aufs Minimum reduziert (also die optische Umsatzung weglässt), gibt es nur einen Handvoll Story überhaupt um die sich alle Filme drehen. Warum können soviele nicht einfach zugeben das es ein einfach guter Film mit und einer grandiosen Umsetzung in Bilder ist, mal abgesehen vom persönlichen Geschmack?


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (13. Februar 2010)

Avatar strotzt nur so vor effekten, guten modellen, brillianter musik und dies dann alles auch noch sehr gut in Szene gesetzt. Ich selbst war dafür sogar 2 mal im Kino und normalerweise bin ich nicht so der Kinogänger. Aber das har sich seit langem endlich mal wieder gelohnt!


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Februar 2010)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Warum können soviele nicht einfach zugeben das es ein einfach guter Film mit und einer grandiosen Umsetzung in Bilder ist, mal abgesehen vom persönlichen Geschmack?


Warum können noch mehr nicht einfach zugeben, dass Avatar nur eine extrem lange Aneinanderreihung von Effekten ist?

Wieso können sie nicht einfach zugeben, dass Avatar genau das Selbe wie Titanic in grün ist (oder halt in blau)?


----------



## Two-Face (13. Februar 2010)

Vergiss es Fadi, hat sowieso keinen Sinn - wenn 9 von 10 Leuten sagen der Film ist top, können sie den einen der dies eben nicht sagt, nunmal nicht verstehen und nicht begreifen, dass Geschmäcker nunmal verschieden sind.
Allein schon der Gedanke daran, dass es da draußen noch mehr Leute gibt, die den Film nicht mögen, versetzt sie in kaltes Entsetzen..


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Februar 2010)

Bei uns gibt es viele, die den Film (bis auf die Effekte) schlecht fanden.

Vielleicht sind deswegen kaum Leute in den Vorstellungen.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Vergiss es Fadi, hat sowieso keinen Sinn - wenn 9 von 10 Leuten sagen der Film ist top, können sie den einen der dies eben nicht sagt, nunmal nicht verstehen und nicht begreifen, dass Geschmäcker nunmal verschieden sind.
> Allein schon der Gedanke daran, dass es da draußen noch mehr Leute gibt, die den Film nicht mögen, versetzt sie in kaltes Entsetzen..



Du hast den Film aber noch nicht gesehen.
Ich kann auch sagen dass FarCry ne gute Story hat, aber der Film selbst ist aller unterste Schublade ... Ich geh nun mal ins Kino um mich faszinieren zu lassen, Effekte spielen dabei vielleicht die größte Rolle. Bei Avatar bekommt man Effekte und großes Gefühlskino. Und eine Message habe ich deutlich bemerkt.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Februar 2010)

Öhm, _Far Cry_ hat 'ne gute Story?


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Februar 2010)

Jetzt weißt du, warum so viele Avatar toll finden.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Februar 2010)

Ja, man kanns halt sagen. FarCry ist eben FarCry, das Spiel ist schon gut. Aber der Film ist einfach nur Grotte. Man kann auch vorher die Story kennen, ohne den Film gesehen zu haben, deshalb weiß man noch lange nicht wie der Film ist. Eben sagtest du, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung, weshalb du dich auch nicht auf die Aussagen anderer beziehen könntest.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Februar 2010)

Es gibt Filme die net so toll sind, obwohl die Geschichte eigentlich Potenzial hat - _The Butterfly Effect_ z.B., an sich gute Story und hervorragendes Konzept, aber an der Umsetzung scheiterte der Film letztendlich.
Und das mit den Meinungen verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz...


----------



## NCphalon (13. Februar 2010)

Ganz einfach, wer sagt dass jeder ne eigene meinung hat darf net allgemein sagen dass der film schlecht is.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Februar 2010)

Doch, darf ich.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Februar 2010)

Darf er ja erst recht, wenn jeder seine eigene Meiung hat, wenn nicht, dürfte er nur das sagen, was die breite Masse bzw. irgendjemand ihm vorschreibt.


----------



## NCphalon (13. Februar 2010)

aber er darf der breiten masse net vorschreiben was sie zu meinen hat


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Darf er ja erst recht, wenn jeder seine eigene Meiung hat, wenn nicht, dürfte er nur das sagen, was die breite Masse bzw. irgendjemand ihm vorschreibt.


Ich sag jetzt sicher nicht, dass der Film gut ist.

Ich lüge zwar gerne, aber das kommt nicht über meine Lippen.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Februar 2010)

Aber er darf sich dagegen wehren, wenn die breite Masse versucht, es ihm vorzuschreiben.


----------



## NCphalon (13. Februar 2010)

@ Fadi: Dann sag dass er DEINER Meinung nach schlecht ist.


----------



## Sash (13. Februar 2010)

der film ist klasse. nur zu schade das sich immer einige wenige für intelligent und besonders halten wenn sie ihn ablehnen gut zu finden. hauptsache gegen den strom..


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Februar 2010)

Der Film ist nach MEINER Meinung nach schlecht und da ich immer Recht habe, ist es auch für andere so.

Wenn es andere nicht verstehen können, weil sie sich zu leicht blenden lassen, kann ich aber leider nichst daran ändern.

PS: Nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom.


----------



## Sash (13. Februar 2010)

jo zig hundert millionen menschen haben unrecht, aber du und 20 andere haben recht. klar...


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Februar 2010)

Richtig, da die Durchschnittsintelligenz mit der Anzahl der Personen sinkt.

Ein Film der allen gefällt kann nicht gut sein, klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> der film ist klasse. nur zu schade das sich immer einige wenige für intelligent und besonders halten wenn sie ihn ablehnen gut zu finden. hauptsache gegen den strom..



Siehst du NCphalon, genau das meine ich.


----------



## Sash (13. Februar 2010)

ok.. dafür war titanic aber recht gut, das schiff ist wie in echt wirklich untergangen, im film. noch besser hät der film nicht sein können, also bitte.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Februar 2010)

Ja, Titanic war wirklich gut, vor allem der überraschende Schluß.


----------



## Sash (13. Februar 2010)

welche überraschung? das das boot auf einmal nicht mehr da war? das der kerl, die liebe ihres lebens für sie unterging? oder das sie die ganze zeit das herz des ozeans bei sich trug? nebenbei, ich hab die director special irgendwas super toll edition, da gibts ein alternatives ende, kein scherz.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Februar 2010)

@ Fadi Du kommst dir ziemlich intel ... Intelll ... ähm ... intelent vor was?


----------



## Two-Face (13. Februar 2010)

_Titanic_ war an sich gut, aber _Terminator_ 1 u. 2 waren deutlich besser - allein schon wegen der ätzenden Liebesgeschichte in _Titanic_.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Februar 2010)

Die alternativen Enden von Titanic haben sie bei Harald Schmidt auch schon mal besprochen.

Titanic war auch schlecht und seit diesem Film halte ich nichts mehr von Oscars.


----------



## Sash (13. Februar 2010)

was fürn ende denn bei schmitd? glaub nicht das es das echte alternative von cameron ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Februar 2010)

Das sicher nicht und das ist auch schon lange her, da lief er noch auf Sat1.

@mixxed_up
Ne, ich bin dumm und unwissend und wegen dieser Erkenntnis, weiß ich schon mehr als die meisten.


----------



## Sash (13. Februar 2010)

stimmt, wo du schon weißt das bei dir nix gescheites rauskommt muß dein gegenüber sich erstmal 3min dein geschwafel anhören bis er auf die erkenntniss stößt.. lol.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Februar 2010)

Zumindest lasse ich mir meine Meinung nicht von der Masse diktieren.

Es ist halt leichter, wenn man sich den anderen anpasst.


----------



## Sash (13. Februar 2010)

naja.. schau dir karneval in düsseldorf oder köln an, 50millionen besoffene volltrottel, aber im gegensatz zu mir, ich mag keinen alk oder total beknacktes verhalten, haben die meisten von denen in der nacht ne ******** im bett und wachen mit ner neuen krankheit auf. ich bin die nacht leider alleine..


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Februar 2010)

Dann frag die 50 Millionen mal, ob sie Avatar gut fanden.


----------



## Sash (13. Februar 2010)

da wären wir, also ich und die 50mill., uns wieder einig.. aber nur da.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Februar 2010)

Da siehst du auch, welche Leute den Film gut fanden, nämlich die anspruchslose Masse, die sich leicht blenden lässt.

Ich habe ja schon gesagt, dass Avatar ein guter Film hätte werden können, wenn sie das bisschen Handlung nicht so in die Länge gezogen hätten.


----------



## Sash (13. Februar 2010)

ich fand den gar nicht lang, hätte sogar noch länger sein können, mehr vom leben der navi.. fand ich recht interessant, vorallem das ganze, und die sprache, erstmal zu entwickeln. die sprache wurde ja extra dafür entworfen, also das ist kein kauderwelsch. echt klasse wie die das gemacht haben, oder die natur, tierwelt usw..


----------



## Two-Face (13. Februar 2010)

Klingonisch oder Elbisch oder Aurebesh wurden auch speziell für ihre fiktiven Vorlagen entworfen.


----------



## Sash (13. Februar 2010)

ist doch auch gut. halt realistischer. aber, was ist aurebesh?


----------



## Two-Face (13. Februar 2010)

Kennst du mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Sash (13. Februar 2010)

nenn mal den film oder buch..


----------



## Two-Face (13. Februar 2010)

Dein Avatar beherrscht die Sprache - wenn auch grammatikalisch nicht ganz korrekt.


----------



## Sash (13. Februar 2010)

soweit ich weiß ist nichtmals der name der rasse bekannt von yoda..


----------



## Two-Face (13. Februar 2010)

Es kommt auch nicht auf die Rasse an:

Aurebesh ? Jedipedia


----------



## Sash (13. Februar 2010)

aha, nett.. danke.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. Februar 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, wer sagt dass jeder ne eigene meinung hat darf net allgemein sagen dass der film schlecht is.


Ne, die Lizenz zum rumtrollen in diesem Thread kann denen keiner nehmen, einfach jedesmal als Antwort schreiben "ihr seid trotzdem doof und der Film ist toll". 



Fadi schrieb:


> Da siehst du auch, welche Leute den Film gut fanden,  nämlich die anspruchslose Masse, die sich leicht blenden lässt.
> 
> Ich habe ja schon gesagt, dass Avatar ein guter Film hätte werden  können, wenn sie das bisschen Handlung nicht so in die Länge gezogen  hätten.


Hey hey, nicht beleidigend werden! Ich gehöre im Allgemeinen nicht zur  tumben Masse, trotzdem ist Avatar nebst The Dark Knight einer der  wenigen Filme der mich ins Kino gebracht und unterhalten hat! Wenn dann  bitte auf "die Geschmäcker sind verschieden" einigen, ansonsten bitte  ich mal um eine Auflistung "guter" Filme die "Wir" dann in der Luft  zerreißen können, ewig mit "die Story ist dppf, nu Effekte" daher zu  kommen ist Bullshit.


----------



## Low (13. Februar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Der Film zeigt tolle 3d Effekte die Story ist halt 0815.



Das stimmt leider. Hatte auch mehr erwartet als ich viele Kommentare unter einem Trailer gelesen habe. Als ich dann im Kino war dachte ich auch nur "Standard gut gegen böse..." war zwar zwei mal im Kino aber beim zweiten mal war ich umsonst drin.

Z.B. Gran Torino oder Der Herr der Ringe ist 1000x besser


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Februar 2010)

Quatsch. Star Wars 4 fand auch nicht jeder gut, und zwar genau deshalb weil dort erst einmal die Charaktere und die Welt vorgestellt wurden, was eben Naja ist. Der zweite Teil rockt da mal total. Bei Avatar sollte auch erstmal die Welt und alles was dazu gehört vorgestellt. Beim zweiten Teil könnte durchaus noch mehr kommen.
James Cameron ließ verlauten dass von Avatar durchaus mehr als 3 Teile kommen könnten. Trotzdem fand ich den Film gut.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (17. Februar 2010)

Hab ihn jetzt bereits 2x gesehen. Beim 2. Mal mit meiner Frau (weil die mittlerweile wohl über Freundinnen auf Arbeit erfahren hat, dass der doch nich bloß so blöder "SciFi-Mist" ist) und bin immer noch begeistert (meine Frau so lala: "hm, ganz nett..." - ARGH!).

3D: ja, ganz ok.
Die Effekte insgesamt: super.
Die Charaktere: genial.
Die Handlung: ausgewogen, leider etwas vorhersehbar.
Die Botschaft: leider meist unterbewertet oder unverstanden aber umso wichtiger! Naturschutz/Umweltschutz/Planetenschutz = Selbstschutz!

Fazit:


----------



## Sash (17. Februar 2010)

für mich bleibts auch einer der besten filme neben star wars. ich hoffe der 2. teil wird auch so gut. 
mom ist er auf platz 17 der erfolgreichsten filme inflationsbereinigt.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Februar 2010)

Blu-ray ist halt schon vorbestellt. Ich kanns sowas von kaum erwarten ...


----------



## Einer von Vielen (17. Februar 2010)

Der Film ist genial! War in 3D drinnen und das war wirklich klasse!


----------



## NCphalon (17. Februar 2010)

also Platz 17 is dopch schomma saugeil, immerhin besser als 99,99x % aller Filme die jemals gedreht wurden^^


----------



## feivel (18. Februar 2010)

ich hab den jetzt auch gesehen, und muss sagen mir gefiel er schon ziemlich gut, die 3D Effekte hab ich so bisher noch nicht sehen können und haben mich sehr fasziniert, aber auch die Story ist doch ganz schön 
Und die Landschaftsbilder waren wie geschaffen dafür hineintauchen zu können.


----------



## stefan.net82 (18. Februar 2010)

avatar war für mich das beste kinoerlebniss der letzten jahre! und ich wage zu behaupten, nicht ganz zur "anspruchlosen masse" zu gehören. 
story hin oder her_effekte, musik, kostüme und visuelle auslegung machen den streifen zu einem kinoerlebnis, an welches man sich noch länger gerne erinnert! punkt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. Februar 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> avatar war für mich das beste kinoerlebniss der letzten jahre! und ich wage zu behaupten, nicht ganz zur "anspruchlosen masse" zu gehören.
> story hin oder her_effekte, musik, kostüme und visuelle auslegung machen den streifen zu einem kinoerlebnis, an welches man sich noch länger gerne erinnert! punkt.


"Kostüme" ?! So toll waren die paar als Marines verkleideten Schauspieler nun auch nicht ausstaffiert (der Rest war nahezu perfektes CGI mit beinahe 1:1 (Gesichts-)Motion-Capturing), wenn du "Design" meinst, dann  - jupp!


----------



## GOD-ZillA (26. Februar 2010)

film super. 3D ok! Die bei der 3D version künstlich erzeugt unschärfe am rande des bildes um künstlich tiefen- und bewegungsunschärfe zu erzeugen und das auch in ruhigen szenen, fand ich sehr störend. versuch mal die details im HQ der Menschen (Holos, HUDS, etc.) zu erkennen, wenn alles unscharf ist.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (6. März 2010)

GOD-ZillA schrieb:


> film super. 3D ok! Die bei der 3D version künstlich erzeugt unschärfe am rande des bildes um künstlich tiefen- und bewegungsunschärfe zu erzeugen und das auch in ruhigen szenen, fand ich sehr störend. versuch mal die details im HQ der Menschen (Holos, HUDS, etc.) zu erkennen, wenn alles unscharf ist.



Das ist doch bestimmt sowas womit du auf die wichtigen Sachen gucken sollst. Diesen Effekt mag ich auch nicht, hat mich aber in Avatar nicht gestört, weil ich einfach mal angenommen hab dass es halt an der nich ganzen perfekten Technik oder dem Kino liegt.


----------



## Jörgi (7. März 2010)

3D ist eine schöne sache aber nicht zwingend notwedndig. 3D hin oder her Avatar ist einer der besten Filme die ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## K-putt (12. März 2010)

Zum glück hat der Film nur 3 Oscars bekommen
un dass in den rubriken was sowieso klar war ^^

Wird einfach zu hoch gelobt der Film


----------



## Sash (12. März 2010)

nö wird er nicht. 2.6 milliarden $ sagen wohl mehr als genug aus, the hurt locker zb wird nichtmals eine mill. schaffen.


----------



## K-putt (12. März 2010)

trotzdem ist Hurt Locker der gewinner 
ich musste hurt locker unbedingt sehen als er damals rauskam , und war absulut nicht  enttäuscht

von avatar hatte ich mehr erwartet als nur son 3d effekt geballer
die 2,6 millrd. $ kamen auch nur zusatnde weil der film alle 5 min im tv angesagt wurde.
hurt locker eben nicht...
nebenbei ist hurt locker der am wenigsten besuchte oscar abräumer ^^


----------



## Sash (12. März 2010)

liegt einfach daran das avatar wirklich ein guter film ist der auch die breite masse anspricht. der hat von jedem etwas. hurt locker ist nur ein kriegsfilm.. egal um was es geht, nur krieg.. avatar hingegen bietet sci fi, fantasy, romantik, bissle indianer und cowboys und halt krieg..


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. März 2010)

Aber halt so gut wie keine Handlung.


----------



## keendeen (12. März 2010)

keine frage ist nen großer, unterhaltsamer film der toll und aufwändig inszeniert wurde, aber anspruch hat der film keinesfalls. die story ist einfach 1:1 wie die von pocahontas, nur halt mit aliens 

commerziell gesehen ein meisterwerk. wurd aber auch übel krass vermarktet, beworben und gehypt. für den etwas anspruchsvolleren film-fan allerdings nix wirklich besonderes. mich kann man eher mit außergewöhnlichen, raffinierten storys und charakterrollen beeindrucken.

meiner meinung nach stehen manchen filmen wie avatar die hohen budgets einfach im weg allein schon wegen dem einfluss des drucks auf finanziellen erfolg. the hurt locker war das krasse gegenteil von avatar, denn der war hollywood-low-budget(11 mio. dollar) und hat alle überrascht. hier kann man noch von künstlerischer freiheit sprechen da nicht 1000 geldgeber die finger im spiel haben.


----------



## stefan.net82 (12. März 2010)

stimmt, hast recht!!!

ist mir noch gar nicht so aufgefallen, obwohl ich ihn schon 5x gesehen hab!
 echt strange, der cameron!


----------



## Sash (12. März 2010)

der film hat handlung, nur wirds von vielen die einfach mal aufmuksen wollen unterdrückt, hauptsache sie können meckern.. aber wenn man mal wirklich ehrlich ist, soviel mehr haben die anderen großen filme, wenn nicht sogar alle, auch nicht.. zb star wars, gut gegen böse und dummer weise ist der held der sohn des 2. oberbösen.. titanic, ein schiff geht unter, super. hdr, ein fast vergessener böser zauberer kommt wieder, kampf gut gegen böse und werf den ring in die lava.. wie ihr seht, JEDEN film kann man handlungstechnisch auf weniger als 2 sätze zusammenfassen. bei avatar halt auch, böse ausbeuterer gegen naturverbundene einheimeische die hilfe von einem überläufer bekommen..


----------



## K-putt (12. März 2010)

naja titanic ist geschichte 
und ebenfalls von james francis cameron , muss man mal sagen ^^

avatar ist aber eben so ein film , wo man schon vorher weis was passiert

bei star wars damals wusste man es nicht
bei hurt locker ebenso
avatar war halt zu vorhersehbar , was mir persönlich den spass am film nimmt


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2010)

STAR WARS schrieb auch wegen der Charaktere Geschichte - es gibt bis heute in keinem Film so etwas wie einen Darth Vader, Obi-Wan Kenobi, Yoda, Han Solo, C-3PO oder R2-D2 - aber z.G. auch keinen Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## Sash (12. März 2010)

ok die charactere waren besser bei sw.. aber man wußte was passiert am ende. kann mir keiner erzählen das er dachte der todesstern würde ballern und somit die rebellen base zerstören.


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2010)

Bei welchem Film ist diese Vorhersehbarkeit nicht vorhanden? 
Außerdem kann mir keiner erzählen, dass er ohne Vorwissen geahnt hätte, dass Darth Vader Luke's Vater ist - das wussten nicht mal die Darsteller, im Original-Drehbuch hieß es nämlich, Obi-Wan hätte seinen Vater umgebracht.

Gut, bei _Terminator 3: Rebellion der Maschinen_ geht man nicht wirklich davon aus, dass es die Helden nicht schaffen, den Krieg doch noch zu verhindern, aber der Film insgesamt war eine ziemliche Nullnummer (Kristianna Loken gab den wahrscheinlich schlechtesten Terminator aller Zeiten ab).
Das Ende von_ Der Dritte Mann_ war auch noch ein bisschen überraschend, da wusste man nicht wirklich ob jetzt, als sich Martins die Waffe von dem toten Polizisten genommen hat,  Lime erschießt, als er ihn sucht, oder ob er ihn nur stellt.


----------



## Sash (12. März 2010)

durch die aufgespielte dramatik in der wolkenstadt konnte man es ahnen das er sein vater ist..


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2010)

Da konnte alles mögliche ahnen, aber nicht dass er sein Vater ist.
Da musste man schon ein ziemlicher Hellseher sein (oder ein Interview mit James Earl Jones geführt haben), um im Vorraus gewusst zu haben, was da jetzt kommt.
Zumal Obi-Wans Aussage, Vader hätte seinen Vater umgebracht, ziemlich eindeutig war.


----------



## Sash (12. März 2010)

man hätte es schon im teil davor erahnen können, als luke im graben war und den protonen torpedo in den schacht ohne bordcomputer feuern wollte, da sagte vader die macht kann hilfreich sein bei solchen taten und zögerte zu ballern.. vielleicht hab ich ein besseres gespür für sowas.. aber ich habs geahnt...


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2010)

Er hat gesagt, "die Macht ist wirksam bei diesem da" und das kann er auch gespürt haben, wenn irgendein anderer Jedi oder machtsensitives Geschöpf in dem Cockpit gewesen wäre. Obi-Wan hat er ja auch wahrgenommen, als der Falken im Hangar war, aber nicht Luke.


----------



## Sash (12. März 2010)

dann hätte er aber nicht gezögert zu ballern...


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2010)

Wieso gezögert? Er hat ihn noch nicht ganz erfasst, kurz bevor er schießen wollte, kam Solo und hat einen seiner Flügelmänner abgeschossen.


----------



## Sash (12. März 2010)

naja der ist doch ein so toller pilot.. also könnte er auch schneller ballern, wenn er wollte. aber egal.


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2010)

Im Film haben die Piloten (egal ob Vader oder jemand anders) immer erst dann gefeuert, wenn das Zielerfassungssystem den feindlichen Jäger vollständig erfasst hatte - gab ja immer wieder so Ausschnitte, kurz bevor jemand abgeschossen wurde.


----------



## Sash (12. März 2010)

ja stimmt schon.. aber wegen seines können müßte er doch sowas schneller hinbekommen...


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2010)

Hmm...lag halt an der Inszenierung des Films - das sind halt so Feinheiten, auf welche die Macher nicht wirklich achten. Vielleicht hatten die TIE-Laserkanonen auch eine relativ lange Aufladezeit, sodass nach einem Schuss nicht unmittelbar danach ein weiterer abgegeben werden konnte, was ich allerdings für unwahrscheinlich halte.


----------



## Sash (12. März 2010)

ne in anderen szenen sieht man die auch auf dauer feuer, ca 1 schuß pro sekunde pro kanone..
und bei tie fighter oder xwing konnte man auch schneller feuern. da konnte man auch den zielcomputer einschalten und damit feuern, aber das dauerte zu lange, ich ballerte immer auf sicht.


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2010)

Die TIEs hatten einen wesentlich besseren Zielmechanismus als die X-Wings...Und Dauer- bzw. Automatikfeuer hatte keiner der Jäger, man konnte höchstens viele Schüsse interheinander abgeben. Aber wie gesagt, ich glaube eine Möglichkeit das technisch zu erklären, gibt es nicht, es war glaube ich eher so gedacht, die Spannung aufzubauen - ob Vader nun Luke abschießt oder nicht, ein rein inszenatorisches Mittel.

Da wären wir wieder bei der Vorhersehbarkeit, war nämlich kein Wunder, als man überrascht war, als Solo plötzlich auftaucht...


----------



## Sash (12. März 2010)

kommt drauf an was du unter automatikfeuer verstehst, wenn ein mg feuert, feuerts auch nur mehrere schuß ab, wie halt die laserkanonen bei nem xwing oder tie fighter.. 

naja irgendwas mußte kommen, und das sich han solo doch noch umentscheidet war nicht schwer zu erraten... gings in dem thread nicht um avatar?

was lustig ist, auf dem roten teppich von der oscar verleihung hab ich gehört das cameron durch lucas sw filme inspiriert wurde filme zu drehen, und nun wurde lucas durch avatar inspiriert sw nochmal in 3d rauszubringen... ka wie er das umsetzen will..


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> kommt drauf an was du unter automatikfeuer verstehst, wenn ein mg feuert, feuerts auch nur mehrere schuß ab, wie halt die laserkanonen bei nem xwing oder tie fighter..


Damit meinte ich vollautomatisches Feuer und das hatten weder die X-Wings noch die TIEs.



Sash schrieb:


> was lustig ist, auf dem roten teppich von der oscar verleihung hab ich gehört das cameron durch lucas sw filme inspiriert wurde filme zu drehen, und nun wurde lucas durch avatar inspiriert sw nochmal in 3d rauszubringen... ka wie er das umsetzen will..



Wieso sollte er das nicht umsetzen können? Man kann jeden Film nochmal in 3D rausbringen, das ist absolut kein Problem. Es gibt ja immerhin Gerüchte, dass die komplette STAR WARS-Hexalogie noch dieses Jahr in HD und 3D rauskommen könnte.

Aber ich stelle mir immer wieder die Frage: Was wenn die Filme chronologisch in den Kinos erschienen wären? Wenn man jetzt ab Episode 1 rechnet, dann hätte Episode 2 letztes Jahr im Kino erscheinen müssen - mit aktuellen Effekten, und so wie ich Lucas kenne, evtl. auch in 3D.


----------



## Sash (12. März 2010)

ne, wenn man im spiel oder auch die piloten im film den feuerknopf gedrückt hielten hatte man dauerfeuer, also sowas wie automatikfeuer.. 
naja also wird er die filme wohl nur per computer nachbearbeiten lassen.. irgendwie hab ich schon gedacht der will die neu drehen.


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2010)

Ich hatte jetzt nicht den Eindruck, als ob die Waffen vollautomatisch waren - die Piloten drückten ja auch mit jedem Schuss immer wieder auf den Abzug, außerdem war das Feuer etwas zu langsam.

Und neu drehen müsste Lucas die Filme nicht, wie gesagt, einen Film im Nachhinein in 3D rauszubringen ist genauso möglich, wie in HD.


----------



## Sash (12. März 2010)

die schußrate ist langsam, dennoch automatisch..


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2010)

Hmm, da waren die Feuerraten der Vulture-Klasse, Eta-Actis-2 oder A-Wing-Klasse wesentlich höher.  Aber egal, jetzt wird's zu Ofen-Toppits


----------



## Sash (12. März 2010)

hrhr von pandora nach tatooine oder so..
ja, a wing laser waren schneller machten aber auch weniger schaden. 
finds komisch das die bei avatar keine energie waffen hatten. in 500j immer noch projektil, ich hätte von der us army mehr erwartet.


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2010)

Die ersten Laser-Waffen wird's vorraussichtlich in 20 Jahren geben und dann auch nur für Kampfflugzeuge und ohne spektakuläre Lichtblitze. Also die Vorstellung in ferner Zukunft immernoch Projektilwaffen hauptsächlich einzusetzen, halte ich für bei weitem nicht abwegig. Weitaus realistischer als die übertriebenen Zukunftsvisionen von _Star Trek_. (Phaser, Holodecks und Warpantrieb is klar).


----------



## Sash (12. März 2010)

naja ich find, wenn man das energieprobleme beseitigt, sind energiewaffen besser.. besser als wie immer projektile herzustellen, mun die einen ausgeht usw..


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2010)

Egal.
Ich werde mir Avatar auf Blu-Ray holen (ohne 3D) und dann mal gucken, wie gut der wirklich ist. 
An Story und Charaktere (wobei mir Sam Worthington in T4 gut gefallen hat) habe ich jetzt mal keine großen Erwartungen, wohl aber an der Weise, wie sie auf's Bild gebracht wird. 
Entfernt erinnert mich _Avatar: Aufbruch nach Pandora_ irgendiwe an _Unreal_ - eine technologisch fortgeschrittene Rasse beutet eine primitve Rasse aus bzw. versucht sie auszubeuten, schwebende Felsen und die klangliche Ähnlichkeit zwischen "Nali" und "Na'vi". Das erste was mir da in den Sinn gekommen ist, war _Unreal_.


----------



## NCphalon (12. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> hrhr von pandora nach tatooine oder so..
> ja, a wing laser waren schneller machten aber auch weniger schaden.
> finds komisch das die bei avatar keine energie waffen hatten. in 500j immer noch projektil, ich hätte von der us army mehr erwartet.



Lebst du im Jahr 1650?^^

//

Is schon lustig, der Film spielt zur selben zeit wie Star Trek: Enterprise xD


----------



## mixxed_up (13. März 2010)

Seit wann spielt Avatar 500 Jahre in der Zuknuft?
Der Film spielt im 22. Jahrhundert.


----------



## Sash (13. März 2010)

okok ich hab mich geirrt... kommt mal vor, wenn auch nur selten.


----------



## rebiirth (13. März 2010)

der film ist richtig toll gemacht, die story/geschichte, effekte, alles wunderbar einfach!
ich hab ihn mir sogar schon 2x mal angeguckt und würde ihn noch 1-2 mal bevor ehr ausm kino genommen wird angucken gehen wenn ich zeit hätte.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. März 2010)

GodFatherDie schrieb:


> alles wunderbar einfach!


Also noch besser kann man die Handlung nicht beschreiben.


----------



## K-putt (13. März 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Also noch besser kann man die Handlung nicht beschreiben.



da sieht man auch welche zielgruppe mit dem film angesprochen wurde 
eben an leute die nur wert auf's bild legen 
story und cast ist ersma 2. ^^


----------



## NCphalon (14. März 2010)

Jaja, das geistige Fußvolk, die Hohlbrettbohrer, die mit Story überhauptnix anzufangen wissen und nur dazu in der Lage sin, Bilder schön zu finden. Bilderbuchleser, Turnbeutelvergesser, Asoziale, Hartz4 empfänger...

Sagts doch einfach so xD

Jeder findet irgendwas schön was andere total dämlich finden^^


----------



## XSilence (24. März 2010)

hammer film
das 3d is der hammer und ich find die story auch net schlecht obwohl sie
teilweise leicht zu erahnen ist
aber muss man gesehn haben


----------



## Whoosaa (28. März 2010)

Genialer Film. 3D-Effekte sind nicht so der Burner, kennt man ja schon aus Imax, Vergnügungsparks usw., aber der Story fand ich hammer. Hat mich echt berührt, mit dem traurigen Hintergedanken die ganze Zeit, dass die Menschheit wirklich so ist..


----------



## Sash (29. März 2010)

jo die menschen.. hab heute in den nachrichten gesehen das bald das robben gemätzel in kanada wieder losgeht. mit bildern vom letzten jahr.. da bekomm ich das kotzen, über 300tausend sollen diesmal abgeschlachtet werden. die armen wissen nichtmal wieso.. und diese menschen findens bestimmt geil... ja so sind wir. ich würd da am liebsten...


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Och Mann, jetzt geht schon wieder dieses Rumgeheule, wie schlecht die Menschheit doch ist, schonwieder los.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2010)

Wenns doch stimmt?
Der Mensch ist das schlimmste was diesem unglücksseeligen Planeten jemals passiert ist ...

Übrigens scheinst du ein Faibel dafür zu haben, alles doppelt zu schreiben ... 

@ Whoosaa

Bitte?
Die 3D Effekte sich nicht so der Burner? Sicher dass du die Brille aufgehabt hast?


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Ich habe lediglich ein Faible dafür, das Scheißgejammer anderer Leute in Frage zu stellen.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2010)

Dann wach mal auf, öffne deine Augen und sieh in was für einer Welt wir wirklich leben.
Ich hab gerade wieder was sehr geistreiches und vorallem wahres in Sashs neuen Thread in der Wirtschaftsecke abgeseilt.


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Ich hab meine Augen drastisch weiter auf als du.....Meine Güte echt, ich glaub's nicht. Als ob ich nicht wüsste, was in der Welt alles schief läuft.

Bin ich etwa schuld daran? Kann ich etwas ändern? Nein.
Das ist genau das, was alle die sich bloß drüber aufregen, sowie du und Sash, nicht einsehen können oder wollen.

Wenn mich etwas stört, dann tuhe ich was dagegen, wenn mich etwas stört ich aber weiß, dass ich eh' nix dagegen machen kann, dann rege ich mich gar nicht erst drüber auf.


----------



## stefan.net82 (29. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Augen drastisch weiter auf als du.....Meine Güte echt, ich glaub's nicht. Als ob ich nicht wüsste, was in der Welt alles schief läuft.
> 
> Bin ich etwa schuld daran? Kann ich etwas ändern? Nein.


 
...jemand, der mit offenen augen und wachem geist durch die welt geht, würde sowas nicht schreiben...


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> ...jemand, der mit offenen augen und wachem geist durch die welt geht, würde sowas nicht schreiben...



Und wieso nicht? Kruzefix nochmal, bin ich etwa dazu verplfichtet, mich darüber aufzuregen? Wie ich ja sagte, offenbar habe ich die Augen offener als die anderen, weil ich die Dinge nämlich so sehe, wie sie sind - nämlich, dass man nichts dran ändern kann.

Herrgott, wie mich diese vermeintlichen Möchtegern-Weltverbesserer ankotzen.


----------



## DarkMo (29. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> wenn mich etwas stört ich aber weiß, dass ich eh' nix dagegen machen kann, dann rege ich mich gar nicht erst drüber auf.


wenn bei missständen alle die fresse halten, wirds aber au ne besser. altes chinesisches sprichwort: selbst die längste reise beginnt mit dem ersten schritt. sprich: auch ein wütender mob der missstädne ändern kann zum guten beginnt mit wenigen einzelnen individuen, die einzeln und allein nix ausrichten könnten.

hab aber grad nur die seite gelesen - was hat das jetz mit dem film zu tun? ^^


----------



## K-putt (29. März 2010)

menschen gegen andere rasse  (avatar)
vernichtugn /ausbeutung / völkermord

glaub ich jedenfalls


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wenn bei missständen alle die fresse halten, wirds aber au ne besser.



Wenn aber keiner die Fresse hält, dann irgendwie auch nicht.
Schon Ironie nicht war?



DarkMo schrieb:


> auch ein wütender mob der missstädne ändern kann zum guten beginnt mit wenigen einzelnen individuen, die einzeln und allein nix ausrichten könnten.


Und welchem wütendem Mob sollen wir uns bitte anschließen? Greenpeace?



DarkMo schrieb:


> hab aber grad nur die seite gelesen - was hat das jetz mit dem film zu tun? ^^



Ach, mich kotzt sowas einfach an.
Das zeugt nunmal von der unglaublichen Primitivität und Berechenbarkeit der Menschheit: Wenn irgendwo was groß rumposaunt wird, von Robben abschlachten hier oder Menschenrechtsverletzung da, dann wird groß rumgejammert, wie schlecht wir doch alle sind. 
Aber umd die 100.000 Kinder irgendwo in Afrika, die am selben Tag verhungert sind oder ein Straßengemetzel in Somalia das interessiert keine Sau.


----------



## Sash (29. März 2010)

wieso auch? wenn die kinder erwachsen werden sind die es, die einer arme beitreten und andere unterdrücken. siehe fc2.. oder blood diamond. klar nur filme und spiele, aber trifft es ganz gut. der mensch kann sich selber helfen, aber nachdem was wir anderen rassen antun können die es nicht mehr. und greenpeace ist noch zu hamlos, dann lieber seasheppard, ne orga der auch richard dean anderson angehört, sie sind militant und versenken auch walfangboote. das gefällt mir..


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> wieso auch? wenn die kinder erwachsen werden sind die es, die einer arme beitreten und andere unterdrücken. siehe fc2.. oder blood diamond. klar nur filme und spiele, aber trifft es ganz gut.


Aha, da ist anscheinend also doch das Wissen über die eigene Machtlosigkeit durchgedrungen. Klingt aber trotzdem nach einer billigen Ausrede.



Sash schrieb:


> der mensch kann sich selber helfen,


Nein. Zumindest nicht die armen Menschen in der dritten Welt.



Sash schrieb:


> aber nachdem was wir anderen rassen antun



Falsch. Was *die anderen* den anderen Rassen antun. NICHT wir.


----------



## Sash (29. März 2010)

ist es besser wenn wir es tolerieren oder etwas gegen unternehmen?


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Jetzt geht das schon wieder los.
Was willst du denn dagegen unternehmen? Den Walfängern oder Wilderern ist es völlig egal, was die Gesellschaft drüber denkt. Da kann weder PETA noch ein wütender Mob aus eingebildeten, empörten Menschen was dran ändern.

So ein Blödsinn, wie kann man nur davon überzeugt sein, was dran ändern zu können. Anscheinend bin ich der einzige, der vor längerer Zeit aufgewacht ist und erkannt hat, dass es sich nicht lohnt, sich über Dinge aufzuregen, an denen man weder schuld ist noch was ändern kann.


----------



## Sash (29. März 2010)

naja wenn sich endlich genug zusammen tun, mit waffen...


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Kein Problem, ich hab Waffen zu Hause.
Damit aber auch umgehen können ist die andere Sache.


----------



## DarkMo (29. März 2010)

du musst ja nich als wütender mob (wie ich ihn nur zur dramatiesierung metaphorisch nannte) dagegen vorgehn - aber was juckt den wilderern denn im schritt? die kohle - so wie allen andern auch. sag dir einfach "ich kauf kein walfleisch mehr" und du hast genug getan. wenn das beispiel mode macht und viele umsteigen, dann können die ihre tollen wale fangen wie sie wollen. los werden sie sie nich und verbraten nur löhne und benzin/diesel ohne noch was einzunehmen un der walfang hört auf.

klar is das für europäer ne milchmädchenrechnung - wer futtert hier schon walfleisch ^^ also für dieses explizite beispiel müssten da schon die asiaten sich umstellen. aber in nem anderen bereich wie zum bsp bei aktuellen grafikkarten könnte man auch ruhig mal die eier inner hose haben un sich von stromfressern distanzieren, auch wenns nur läppische 50€ im jahr sin. lass das jetz mal 100.000 leute sein, die sich in diesem bereich entscheiden. das wären dann schon 5millionen gesparte euros an stromkosten. un eben der strom an sich. zu allem überfluss noch die 50millionen die dem graka hersteller fehlen ^^ hätte sicher auch ne schöne signalwirkung.

gut, bringt en hugernden menschen in afrika au nix. aber lass da mal in afrika in der sahara sonnenkraftwerke entstehen. das wäre das neue öl und schwupp hätten die auch wieder geld, was zu denen fließt zum bsp. sagt ja keiner, das das einfach is. aber wenn jeder kleinigkeiten ändert isses in der masse eben au wieder nen haufen.

un die navi haben auch nich nur zugesehen sondern sich zusammengerottet und dem agressor die stirn geboten und heldenhaft gewonnen! *träne wegwisch* wollt nur mal wieder was zum thema sagen ^^


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Ja, würd' ich langsam auch mal sagen, Back to Topic.
Auf jeden Fall hab' ich weiß Gott besseres zu tun, als mich über Sachen aufzuregen, für die ich weder was kann noch wieder gut machen könnte.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja, würd' ich langsam auch mal sagen, Back to Topic.
> Auf jeden Fall hab' ich weiß Gott besseres zu tun, als mich über Sachen aufzuregen, für die ich weder was kann noch wieder gut machen könnte.


Um mal ein wenig OT zu bleiben: Was dafür "können" tun wir alle, durch unsere Lebensweise an sich die sich nur durch Ausbeutung der restlichen Welt aufrechterhalten lässt und die wir mehr oder minder unterbewusst wohlwollend zu unserem Vorteil hinnehmen nämlich. 

Und das wir selbst im Kleinen nichts ändern wollen was uns Vorteile bringt zeigt sich praktisch jeden Tag, Beispiel Milchpreise: Sind schön niedrig, gut für die Verbraucher eigentlich (gut, die produzierenden Bauern können davon nicht leben, aber wen juckt das Gejammer des Landproletariats schon?) aber der dauerhaft niedrige Milchpreis in Kombination/bedingt durch schiere Überproduktion (durch Subventionen) sorgt (widerum durch Exportsubventionen) durch Export nach u.a. Afrika in Form von Milchpulver dafür dass dort die heimische Milchproduktion zusammenbrach weil die da unten nicht zu unseren Billigstpreisen konkurrieren können. Aber wen interessiert das schon, hauptsache die Milch ist ja schön günstig im Aldi um die Ecke .... oder T-Shirts für 2-3 Euro im lokalen Bekleidungsdicounter, (Kinder-)Arbeit (in China) muss sich halt (für uns Verbraucher) wieder lohnen, wen juckts denn letztlich auch, man spart Geld, Punkt fertig auch, hauptsache billig, egal was es kostet.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> @ Whoosaa
> 
> Bitte?
> Die 3D Effekte sich nicht so der Burner? Sicher dass du die Brille aufgehabt hast?



Warst du schon mal im Imax? Im Disneyland? In irgendeinem Vergnügungspark? 
Da gibt es nämlich auch so 3D-Vorführungen, manchmal sogar 4D, bei denen dir Wasser entgegen gesprüht kommt. Gibt es schon seit mindestens 5 Jahren, ich würde sogar fast sagen länger. 8 Jahre vlt? Keine Ahnung.
Was ich weiß ist aber, dass es diese Effekte schon ewig gibt. Solltest du noch nie vorher in den Genuss gekommen sein, dann tuts mir leid, ansonsten lässt sich nur wiederholen, was ich bereits gesagt hatte - die 3D-Effekte waren absolut nichts neues, und von daher nicht wirklich was besonderes.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Augen drastisch weiter auf als du.....Meine Güte echt, ich glaub's nicht. Als ob ich nicht wüsste, was in der Welt alles schief läuft.
> 
> Bin ich etwa schuld daran? *Kann ich etwas ändern? Nein.*
> Das ist genau das, was alle die sich bloß drüber aufregen, sowie du und Sash, nicht einsehen können oder wollen.
> ...



Weißt du, warum unsere Welt den Bach runter geht? Wegen Leuten wie dir. 
Die mit verschlossenen Augen durch die Welt gehen und sich damit rausreden, dass sie ja anscheinend eh nichts dagegen machen können.


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Weißt du, warum unsere Welt den Bach runter geht? Wegen Leuten wie dir.
> Die mit verschlossenen Augen durch die Welt gehen und sich damit rausreden, dass sie ja anscheinend eh nichts dagegen machen können.



Ganz langsam Freundchen, da redest du mit dem falschen. 
Ich bin beim Roten Kreuz und spende einen Teil meiner Freizeit für einen sinnvollen Zweck. Ich kenne Leute, die waren eine Zeit lang in Afrika und haben dort in Krankeneinrichtungen gearbeitet - ich weiß zumindest ansatzweise wie solche Probleme wirklich aussehen - ich war früher genauso drauf, wie dieser idealistische Haufen hier. Ich hab mal hunderte Euro an Hilfsorganisationen gespendet, hab's dann aber irgendwann aufgegeben, weil ich erkannte, dass das Geld sowieso nie diejenigen erreicht, die's wirklich brauchen. 
Ich weiß, dass es anderswo in der Welt weitaus größeres Elend gibt, als da wo nur ihr immer hinschaut, wenn irgendwo ein paar Robben getötet werden oder sich anderswo ein Fußballer vor den Zug wirft denke ich zuallererst mal an diejenigen, die dieselbe mediale Aufmerksamkeit verdienen würden.

Also wäre ich ganz besonders vorsichtig mit dieser Anschuldigung, mein Freund.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ganz langsam Freundchen, da redest du mit dem falschen.
> Ich bin beim Roten Kreuz und spende einen Teil meiner Freizeit für einen sinnvollen Zweck. Ich kenne Leute, die waren eine Zeit lang in Afrika und haben dort in Krankeneinrichtungen gearbeitet - ich weiß zumindest ansatzweise wie solche Probleme wirklich aussehen - ich war früher genauso drauf, wie dieser idealistische Haufen hier. Ich hab mal hunderte Euro an Hilfsorganisationen gespendet, hab's dann aber irgendwann aufgegeben, weil ich erkannte, dass das Geld sowieso nie diejenigen erreicht, die's wirklich brauchen.
> Ich weiß, dass es anderswo in der Welt weitaus größeres Elend gibt, als da wo nur ihr immer hinschaut, wenn irgendwo ein paar Robben getötet werden oder sich anderswo ein Fußballer vor den Zug wirft denke ich zuallererst mal an diejenigen, die dieselbe mediale Aufmerksamkeit verdienen würden.
> 
> Also wäre ich ganz besonders vorsichtig mit dieser Anschuldigung, mein Freund.



Aha, interessant, denn dieser Beitrag steht im kompletten Gegensatz zu deinen vorigen Posts.
Die Aussage, dass Spenden ihr Ziel nicht erreichen, ist übrigens aus der Luft gegriffen.
Aber wenn dich das beruhigt, dass du beim Roten Kreuz bist, und ansonsten dich nicht drum scherst, was mit der Welt passiert (wie es deine vorigen Posts andeuten), wenn du am Ende deines Lebens mit dieser Einstellung zufrieden entschlafen kannst, dann soll es so sein. Daran kann ich dich nämlich nicht hindern - und dass ist so ziemlich die einzige Sache, die man an unserer momentanen Situation nicht verändern kann.
Ach ja, und mit dem "Freundchen" wäre ich ein wenig vorsichtiger, das kann leicht nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2010)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Aha, interessant, denn dieser Beitrag steht im kompletten Gegensatz zu deinen vorigen Posts.


Wieso? MUSS ich mich denn etwa drüber aufregen, so wie es die breite Masse anscheinend macht? Wenn ich mich über etwas aufrege, dann will ich auch was dran ändern können, so ist nunmal meine Philosophie - wenn ich aber nichts dran ändern kann, dann denke ich mir nur meinen Teil.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Die Aussage, dass Spenden ihr Ziel nicht erreichen, ist übrigens aus der Luft gegriffen.


Das ist eben nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, das ist eine Tatsache: Ein Großteil unserer Spenden erreicht nie sein eigentliches Ziel, sondern wird von den Warlords abgegriffen, welche dies dann für neue Waffen ausgeben - sowas kann man in Büchern nachlesen und kam auch schon öfter in Reportagen. Lernt man eigentlich auch in der Schule.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Aber wenn dich das beruhigt, dass du beim Roten Kreuz bist, und ansonsten dich nicht drum scherst, was mit der Welt passiert (wie es deine vorigen Posts andeuten), wenn du am Ende deines Lebens mit dieser Einstellung zufrieden entschlafen kannst, dann soll es so sein. Daran kann ich dich nämlich nicht hindern - und dass ist so ziemlich die einzige Sache, die man an unserer momentanen Situation nicht verändern kann.


Immer dieses Scheißändern, ändern, ändern ich kann's langsam nicht mehr hören.
WIE und WAS willst du denn ändern? Sogar wenn ein einflussreicher Politiker dagegen vorgehen würde, dann würde dies im Hintergrund immernoch so ablaufen, mit Robben schlachten, Wal fangen, etc.
Ich ändere nichts am Weltbild, aber durch meine ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit engagiere ich mich für einen guten Zweck - ich tuhe also zumindest was im Ansatz dagegen, und posaune nicht groß darauf rum, was die Medien jeden Tag bringen, so wie hier es einige machen.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ach ja, und mit dem "Freundchen" wäre ich ein wenig vorsichtiger, das kann leicht nach hinten losgehen.


Diese Quasi-Anschuldigung, mit "mir sei wurscht, was in der Welt passiert" ist nach hinten losgegangen, nicht mein "Freundchen". Das ist nämlich so, als ob du zu George Bush sagen würdest, er tuhe was für den Weltfrieden oder Michael Schuhmacher erzählen würdest, er fährt zu langsam.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2010)

Könnt ihr euren Kindergarten freundlicherweise per PN austragen?

@ Whoosaa

Ich weiß dass es dieses 3D Zeugs schon ewig und einen Tag gibt. Aber jedenfalls nicht in der Qualität wie heute. Früher waren Rot Grün brillen üblich.

4D gibts btw nicht, das ist nur ein Ausdruck für 3D Kinos mit zusätzlichen Effekten, zb. dass die Sitze wackeln, oder dass dir untenrum ein frisches Lüftchen weht.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> @ Whoosaa
> 
> Ich weiß dass es dieses 3D Zeugs schon ewig und einen Tag gibt. Aber jedenfalls nicht in der Qualität wie heute. Früher waren Rot Grün brillen üblich.
> 
> 4D gibts btw nicht, das ist nur ein Ausdruck für 3D Kinos mit zusätzlichen Effekten, zb. dass die Sitze wackeln, oder dass dir untenrum ein frisches Lüftchen weht.



Keine Ahnung, obs unbedingt Pink/Blau-Brillen gewesen sein müssen, ich weiß halt nur, dass man früher - so wie heute - ein Brille kriegt, und dann den Film in 3D sehen konnte. Zwischen einer früheren Brille und einer heutigen Brille sehe ich keinen großen Unterschied, die haben schließlich beide 2 Bügel und 2 "Gläser". 

Ach ja, und dein zweiter Satz ist ein Widerspruch in sich - wenn 4D nämlich der Ausdruck für 3D mit zusätzlichen Effekten ist - dann gibt es 4D ja doch. 
Ganz nebenbei sagt selbst Wikipedia, dass es 4D gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sash (2. Mai 2010)

Avatar (2009) - Box Office Mojo
^^stand 30.04, insgesamt eingespielt:
= Worldwide: $2,716,824,000 

alleine in den USA:
$746,824,000
macht ca. 27,5% aus.

im vergleich hat titanic, der nun 2. erfolgreichste film der welt nur 
Worldwide: $1,843,201,268 eingespielt.

in der liste der inflationsbereinigten filme liegt avatar noch auf platz 13, knapp hinter the empire strikes back:


12 The Empire Strikes Back   Fox   $747,154,600   $290,475,067 1980 
13 Avatar                          Fox   $746,824,000   $746,824,000 2009

^^ich denke mal, die knapp 300k$ wird avatar auch noch einspielen, spätestens zum kommenden WE. schon krass wieviel so ein film einspielen kann, mal sehen ob der 2. teil das noch toppt.

auf den ersten platz der infl. bereinigten liste liegt natürlich immer noch gone with the wind, mit $1,537,559,600 bzw. $198,676,459. in dieser liste zählen aber nur die zahlen aus den staaten..


----------



## Speedoo (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Kann es sein das der Film auf Bluray (Full HD) in 3D ist, zumindest mit einer 3D Brille (Grün / Magenta) ???

Ich habe das mal probiert und es macht den anschien das der Film mehr Tiefe hat!! 

Ich habe den Film in Kino in 3D gesehen, und so krass ist der Effekt nicht, da kam das Bild aus der Leinwand im TV hat man irgend wie mehr Tiefe!! 

Das kann man gut an Anfang von Kapitel 15 Sehen wo die Fliegenden berge zu sehen sind!  

Ich hoffe nur das ich mir das nicht einbilde , aber ich habe 3 Leute die den selben Eindruck haben, obwohl sie den Film nicht mal mögen.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Mai 2010)

Nö, der ist nicht in 3D, dann würdest du da einen roten und nen grünen Rand sehen.Trotzdem kommt die 2D Blu-ray 3D schon am nächsten.


----------



## Low (2. Mai 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> [...] mal sehen ob der 2. teil das noch toppt.


Was? Davon soll es einen zweiten Teil geben? Keine Ahnung warum so viele Leute den Film mögen. Die Story ist einfach langweilig...


----------



## christkies (2. Mai 2010)

Fand den Film so wie er war im Abschluss ganz gut. Ein zweiter Teil ist mMn unnötiger Aufguss und Geldmacherei.

Aber vllt. gibt es ja auch eine positive Überraschung.


----------



## Sash (3. Mai 2010)

im sommer kommt er nochmal in den kinos, in einer längeren version die dann auch nicht fsk 12 ist, sonder 16 oder 18.. und dann nochmal auf blu ray in 3d in der längeren version..


----------



## hyperionical (3. Mai 2010)

christkies schrieb:


> Fand den Film so wie er war im Abschluss ganz gut. Ein zweiter Teil ist mMn unnötiger Aufguss und Geldmacherei.
> 
> Aber vllt. gibt es ja auch eine positive Überraschung.



Ich kann mir Teil 2 auch nicht vorstellen, aber das ist ja auch Cammerons Problem und ich denke mal das die Bücher für alle 3 Teile die geplant sind fertig waren bevor er angefangen hat.
Teil2 müsste ja auch wesentlich schneller ins Kino kommen da ja die ganze Computerarbeit jetzt schon vorliegt und höchstens noch optimiert werden muss.



Sash schrieb:


> im sommer kommt er nochmal in den kinos, in einer längeren version die dann auch nicht fsk 12 ist, sonder 16 oder 18.. und dann nochmal auf blu ray in 3d in der längeren version..



Klingt zwar alles nach Geldschneiderei, aber bei dem Film wärs mir egal.


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Mai 2010)

Die Schauspieler unterschrieben für eine Trilogie. Allerdings kann Cameron sich sogar mehr vorstellen.
Vllt. wird das der Anfang eines neuen Star Wars.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Mai 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> im sommer kommt er nochmal in den kinos, in einer längeren version die dann auch nicht fsk 12 ist, sonder 16 oder 18.. und dann nochmal auf blu ray in 3d in der längeren version..


Echt, wo steht das denn? 


Mhhh ... ne Art Extended Edition ..... naja, da außer Iron Man 2 imo eh nur Müll kommt bis Ende Sommer durchaus ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Mai 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Vllt. wird das der Anfang eines neuen Star Wars.


Nimm das zurück!

Bei Teil 2 könnten sich die Navi´s ja durch irgendeine vom Menschen verursachte Seuche in gelb umfärben.
Würde ja schon für weitere 5h als Handlung reichen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Mai 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Nimm das zurück!
> 
> Bei Teil 2 könnten sich die Navi´s ja durch irgendeine vom Menschen verursachte Seuche in gelb umfärben.
> Würde ja schon für weitere 5h als Handlung reichen.


Entweder das, oder er könnte nen vernünftigen Storywriter dran lassen, und dann kommt in 2 Jahren (wenn Spanien und Portugal grad kollabiert sind und wir damit fröhlich die 2 Billionen an Staatsschulden geknackt haben weil wir die auch noch retten durften ^^) passend zur schlechten weltweiten Stimmung DIE Kapitalismuskritik in Anlehnung - sry : P - an Star Wars: "Avatar 2 - Revenge of the Shareholders", der einem vor Augen führt das Finanzzecken aka Aktionäre (der Konzerns aus dem Film  )  nun wirklich vor gar nix zurückschrecken, auch net vor vor 3m großen blau eingefärbten Cat(wo)man. 

(Naja, gut, ne "realistische" Handlung wäre eigentlich: Bombardement aller Na'vi-Lager aus dem All, epic 4 win 4 the lulz, Ende des Films .... aber man soll die Hoffnung auf was tiefgründiges ja nie aufgeben xD)


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Mai 2010)

Hey, ich bin auch Aktionär. 
Vielleicht mag ich deswegen den Film nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Nimm das zurück!


 
Nö, Star Wars ist Kinderkram.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Mai 2010)

Star Wars war aber für die damalige Zeit bahnbrechend - bis heute hat kein Film einen solchen Kultfaktor erzielt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

James Bond


----------



## Two-Face (3. Mai 2010)

Auf keinen Fall - da gibt's weder einen R2-D2 noch einen Darth Vader.

Aber zum Glück auch keinen Jar Jar Binks


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück auch keinen Jar Jar Binks


 
Und die blöden Ewoks.


----------



## feivel (3. Mai 2010)

ich liebe die ewoks..und ich find bis heute schade, dass ich mir die dvds mit den zwei ewokfilmen nicht gekauft hab...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Mai 2010)

two-face schrieb:


> star wars war aber für die damalige zeit bahnbrechend - bis heute hat kein film einen solchen kultfaktor erzielt.


*The Dude disagrees* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




feivel schrieb:


> ich liebe die ewoks..und ich find bis heute  schade, dass ich mir die dvds mit den zwei ewokfilmen nicht gekauft  hab...


Ach ja, die Ewoks ..... diese tyrannischen Kuschelteddys gegen die  selbst der Vietcong in Sachen Dschungel/Guerillakriegsführung alt  aussieht ...... ich fand die schon immer so was von selten lächerlich,  an denen zerschellt für mich die ganze Faszination die ich sonst für das  Star Wars Universum übrig habe ...



All jene, die Avatar wegen der Story durchfallen lassen sei zur Erinnerung gesagt: Der geschichtliche Ausgang der Doppeltrilogie Star Wars wird letztlich durch eine Armee von Teddybären entschieden, also einfach mal'n Kopp zumachen wenn man anderen SciFi-Filmen mit seltsamen Handlungen ebend jene vorwirft! xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Ewoks ..... diese tyrannischen Kuschelteddys gegen die selbst der Vietcong in Sachen Dschungel/Guerillakriegsführung alt aussieht ...... ich fand die schon immer so was von selten lächerlich, an denen zerschellt für mich die ganze Faszination die ich sonst für das Star Wars Universum übrig habe ...


 
Und diese Guerilla Taktik haben die wann gelernt? 
Von Leia, als sie im Camp war oder von C3PO? 
Oder gabs ein Crash Kurs von Han Solo als sie flüchten mussten?


----------



## feivel (3. Mai 2010)

ich mochte avatar und star wars 


aber wie geil wär es erst gewesen, wenn die ewoks in avatar wieder aufgetaucht wären


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und diese Guerilla Taktik haben die wann gelernt?
> Von Leia, als sie im Camp war oder von C3PO?
> Oder gabs ein Crash Kurs von Han Solo als sie flüchten mussten?


C3PO kann denen höchstens Altgriechisch beibringen, und das Leia denen innerhalb von 1 Tag alles was man als Dschungel-Terrorist so wissen muss beigebracht hat halte ich für fragwürdig. xD


----------



## Two-Face (3. Mai 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> *The Dude disagrees* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Es is aber so.....Wie willst du das Gegenteil beweisen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Mai 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> also einfach mal'n Kopp zumachen wenn man anderen SciFi-Filmen mit seltsamen Handlungen ebend jene vorwirft! xD


Nur dass halt Star Wars eher Fantasy als Science Fiction ist.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Mai 2010)

Star Wars verbindet Western, Fantasy und Geschichte mit Science-Fiction - eigentlich ist Star Wars erst recht Science-Fiction mit deutlicher Betonung auf "Fiction" - dadurch ist Star Wars auch nicht so öde und stimmungslos wie es beispielsweise Star Trek streckenweise ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

Star Wars versucht jedes Genre ein wenig zu bedienen und das klappt eben nicht, man muss sich auf eine Sache konzentrieren.
Daher George keine Chance mit seinem Kram gegen andere.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute, nichts für ungut, aber dieser Thread ist dafür da, um über Avatar herzuziehen. 

Für Star Wars (und die anderen Sachen) gibts einen eigenen Thread.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Mai 2010)

Wieso hat das nicht geklappt? Hat doch wunderbar geklappt, das einzige woran es gescheitert hat, ist der Realismus und der Spagat zwischen Erwachsenenunterhaltung und Kinderbelustigung - nicht jedoch die Glaubwürdigkeit.
Star Trek ist übrigens stellenweise genauso hirnamputiert.

Es gehört schon ganz schön viel Mut dazu, einen Film als Kinderkram zu bezeichnen, welcher zu den bedeutensten Filmen aller Zeiten gehört - das ist also ob ich behaupten würde, _Der Pate_ sei ein Amateurfilm.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gehört schon ganz schön viel Mut dazu, einen Film als Kinderkram zu bezeichnen, welcher zu den bedeutensten Filmen aller Zeiten gehört - das ist also ob ich behaupten würde, _Der Pate_ sei ein Amateurfilm.


 
Nö, finde ich nicht.
Episode 1 hätte sehr gut werden können, aber dann tauchte Jar Jar auf und jetzt erzähl mir mal, was daran nicht Kinderkram ist?
Den hat George doch nur eingeführt, damit er auch die Kinder ins Kino locken kann um noch mehr Kohle machen zu können.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

Ich mag Startrek auch nicht ich hab Angst vor den Uniformen. Aber Avatar ist kein guter Film und mich nervt die Werbung Avatar der beste film aller Zeiten er wird sich in euer gehirn brennen. Optik ist nicht alles und nichts gegen Star Wars, Chewbacca ist mein Nachbar, wenn der das liest flippt der aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Chewbacca ist mein Nachbar, wenn der das liest flippt der aus.


 
Reißt er anderen auch immer Arme und Beine aus?


----------



## Two-Face (3. Mai 2010)

Ich bezog mich nicht auf eine Episode speziell, sondern auf das Franchise allgemein bzw. wie es angefangen hat - Krieg der Sterne war damals ein Meilenstein was Kinounterhaltung angeht, man bekam bombastische, revolutionäre Effekte, geniale Charaktere (Han Solo, Darth Vader, Obi-Wan Kenobi, etc.) und endlich ein halbwegs grefbares Setting zu sehen - Raumschiff Enterprise und die anderen Sci-Fi-Machwerke damals waren allesamt so "sauber" und bunt, dass sie fast schonwieder kitschig waren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

Na ja, geniale Charaktere sind für mich aber was anderes.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Mai 2010)

Guck dir erst mal _Contact_ an, dann reden wir nochmal über meise Sci-Fi-Filme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

Meinst du den Film mit Jodie Foster?


----------



## Two-Face (3. Mai 2010)

Richtig - der dümmste Dreck an Sci-Fi, den ich jemals gesehen habe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

Den fand ich eigentlich recht gut, da gibts schlimmere.
Wie Armageddon.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Mai 2010)

Ich fand den furchtbar - da wartet man die ganze Zeit auf die Aliens und dann erst mal der verstorbene Vater.

Erinnerte mich irgendwie daran, als die Enterprise in der dritten Staffel TOS auf Abraham Lincoln trifft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

Lustig war es als Sisko auf Kirk traf, als die das Tribbel Problem hatten.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Richtig - der dümmste Dreck an Sci-Fi, den ich jemals gesehen habe.


Wieso? Ich find das Ende geil, nur das Alien aka "Dad" hätte sagen müssen was es denkt: "Owned *****, 'ham dich nur verarscht, gibt nix zu sehen oder lernen hier, nun husch husch zurück zu deinesgleichen auf deine kleine Welt, die werden sich freuen wegen dir 600 Milliarden für nix rausgehauen zu haben " - dann wäre der Film genial, aber so .....


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Reißt er anderen auch immer Arme und Beine aus?


 
Nein der scheisst dir vors Haus und zündet es an, man merkt du kennst in nicht .


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

Der schlechteste Science Fiction Film aller Zeiten ist Doom, da gibt es nichts schlechteres.
Ach doch mom ich hab am Wochenende Riverworld gesehen der ist noch schlechter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

Du meinst Waterworld. 
Jo, der istr beschissen.
Aber The Day After Tomorrow ist noch mieser.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst Waterworld.
> Jo, der istr beschissen.
> Aber The Day After Tomorrow ist noch mieser.


Nein, Riverworld heißt der Film den er meint (klar gibts auch Waterworld), und ja, der ist beschissen weil an der Buchvorlage vorbei (welche eh schon so la-la sein soll) und dann auch noch unfertig, auf den Film sollte ne Serie folgen, mangels Erfolg wurde das aber direkt wieder eingestellt. xD


----------



## Two-Face (3. Mai 2010)

Seit wann ist _The Day after tomorrow_ ein Sci-Fi Film?
Aber egal, der war so oder so schlecht.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst Waterworld.
> Jo, der istr beschissen.
> Aber The Day After Tomorrow ist noch mieser.



Nein Waterworld ist eigentlich ganz cool gewesen zu der zeit damals aber das war noch 90ger heute kann man den sich auch nicht mehr geben. Aber ich meine wirklich Riverworld der kam auf Kabel 1 Sonntags ist angeblich nen Bestseller als Buch gewesen.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

Ich warte ja immer noch darauf das von Quake der Film kommt, der wird bestimmt genauso beschissen wie Doom.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Seit wann ist _The Day after tomorrow_ ein Sci-Fi Film?
> Aber egal, der war so oder so schlecht.


 
Weil solche Themen SiFi sind, ganz einfach, ebenso wie Armageddon oder der andere Film, ach ja, The Core. 



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Nein Waterworld ist eigentlich ganz cool gewesen zu der zeit damals aber das war noch 90ger heute kann man den sich auch nicht mehr geben. Aber ich meine wirklich Riverworld der kam auf Kabel 1 Sonntags ist angeblich nen Bestseller als Buch gewesen.


 
Ich hab nur mal eine Vorschau von Waterworld im Fernsehen gesehen, Riverworld kenne ich gar nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Mai 2010)

Also ich würde TDat eher als Katastrophenfilm bezeichnen - wenn's nach dem ginge, dann wäre ja fast jeder Film ein Sci-Fi-Film.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Mai 2010)

Der fällt unter die Kategorie Endzeitfilm. 
Aber eigentlich gehört das alles nicht hier rein.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Der fällt unter die Kategorie Endzeitfilm.
> Aber eigentlich gehört das alles nicht hier rein.



Ne Endzeit ist was anderes das ist schon wieder Waterworld oder Mad Max.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Mai 2010)

Ähm, auch die Endzeit fängt irgendwann mal an, z.B. mit einem fast globalen Winter.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ähm, auch die Endzeit fängt irgendwann mal an, z.B. mit einem fast globalen Winter.



Endzeit ist was anderes, das wäre schon lange lange lange nach nem Wetter und nicht direkt das muss sich entwickeln.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Mai 2010)

Damit gibst du mir zwar recht, aber egal. 

Edit:
Ich könnte mich jetzt wiederholen, aber da das alles nur Spam wäre, lasse ich es lieber.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Damit gibst du mir zwar recht, aber egal.



Ne du liegst falsch bis sich Endzeit entwickelt das dauert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also ich würde TDat eher als Katastrophenfilm bezeichnen - wenn's nach dem ginge, dann wäre ja fast jeder Film ein Sci-Fi-Film.


 
Man bedient sich verschiedenere Genre.
Macht Star Wars doch auch und deshalb sind sie unglaubwürdig.


----------



## NCphalon (3. Mai 2010)

Das einzig wahre is Raumpatrolie Orion 

Meine Theorie dazu: Sie sind in die vergangenheit gereist und mussten dort ihr Schiff zerlegen und die Teile verkaufen um an Geld zu kommen. Die Leute wussten aber nix damit anzufangen un ham sich die Sachen als Sanitärarmaturen eingebaut und seit dem denken wir, die hätten die Kulissen ausm Baumarkt


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Das einzig wahre is Raumpatrolie Orion
> 
> Meine Theorie dazu: Sie sind in die vergangenheit gereist und mussten dort ihr Schiff zerlegen und die Teile verkaufen um an Geld zu kommen. Die Leute wussten aber nix damit anzufangen un ham sich die Sachen als Sanitärarmaturen eingebaut und seit dem denken wir, die hätten die Kulissen ausm Baumarkt


  Was ist los xD ?


----------



## Sash (4. Mai 2010)

nie orion gesehen? war ne deutsche billig sci fi serie, wo die sowas wie bügelbretter oder bügeleisen als super tolle high tech ausrüstung verkauft hatten. also die brücke war so eingerichtet.. naja ist lange her. sogar vor meiner zeit.


----------



## feivel (4. Mai 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Der fällt unter die Kategorie Endzeitfilm.
> Aber eigentlich gehört das alles nicht hier rein.




eigentlich ist das ein reiner katastrophenfilm.... 

endzeit....

ja..madmax, waterworld, terminator IV, ...


----------



## Genghis99 (4. Mai 2010)

Die Oskar Jury hat recht. Kein "Bester Film". 

Mein Gedanke in der ersten halben Stunde : Das ist "Der mit dem Wolf tanzt" in Blau. In der Scene als die "Edlen blauen Indianer" mit ihrem gefangenen Kevin - pardon Avatar ins Dorf eingeritten sind, bin ich vor Lachen fast zusammen gebrochen.

Kevin Costner hat viel Humor, nicht wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung zu klagen. Wenn in der Musikindustrie ein Titel so ähnlich einem Anderen ist, trifft man sich regelmässig vor Gericht.

Das Ende ist ebenso unbefriedigend - als würde die Menschheit Milliarden investieren, einen Planeten zu erobern, und dann den Schwanz einziehen - ohne den Blauen wenigstens noch ein paar H-Bomben zu spendieren - unrealistisch.

Nö - Avatare eigenen sich am besten für "Cybersex" - die FSK16 Version wird das zeigen. ROTFL.


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube nicht dass das eine FSK 16 Version wird. Siehe Iron Man, da hat man 2 Minuten aus der deutschen Fassung rausgeschnitten, auf der Blu-ray sind die dann wieder draufgewesen. Und die hat ebenfalls FSK 12 gekriegt, hätte man im Kino also drin lassen können.

Und wisst ihr was die beim "Sex" machen? Ihre Haarschöpfe ineinander stecken.
Guck dir mal zb. "Der Vorleser" an, da gabs echt grenzwertige Sexszenen. Trotzdem war ich drin, denn der Film war ab 12 Freigegeben, obwohl der mMn FSK 16 verdient hätte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Nö - Avatare eigenen sich am besten für "Cybersex" - die FSK16 Version wird das zeigen. ROTFL.


 
Die FSK 16 Version zeigt den Krieg detailierter, war bei Pearl Habor auch so.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Mai 2010)

Wer hat denn hier von Sexszenen geredet?

Eben, wie quanti gesagt hat, die Kampfsszenen werden ausführlicher dargestellt. Hoffentlich haber nicht so wie bei _Pearl Harbor_, die paar zusätzlichen Splatter-Effekte haben den Film kaum besser gemacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer hat denn hier von Sexszenen geredet?
> 
> Eben, wie quanti gesagt hat, die Kampfsszenen werden ausführlicher dargestellt. Hoffentlich haber nicht so wie bei _Pearl Harbor_, die paar zusätzlichen Splatter-Effekte haben den Film kaum besser gemacht.


 
Dafür haben sie aber ein paar luschen Szenen entsorgt und das tat dem Film gut.


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer hat denn hier von Sexszenen geredet?
> 
> Eben, wie quanti gesagt hat, die Kampfsszenen werden ausführlicher dargestellt. Hoffentlich haber nicht so wie bei _Pearl Harbor_, die paar zusätzlichen Splatter-Effekte haben den Film kaum besser gemacht.




Die erweiterte Fassung von Avatar wird eine Sexszene enthalten. Wenn du dir den Film endlich mal ansehen würdest wüsstest du auch wo.


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Mai 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Die erweiterte Fassung von Avatar wird eine Sexszene enthalten. Wenn du dir den Film endlich mal ansehen würdest wüsstest du auch wo.



Meine güte das darf ja nicht wahr sein wir leben hier in Deutschland die Szene muss raus. Sonst gibt es noch mer Prostitution als es jetzt schon gibt.


----------



## Sash (4. Mai 2010)

naja sex.. eher eine verlinkungsszene.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Mai 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> naja sex.. eher eine verlinkungsszene.



Wir leben hier aber trotzdem in Deutschland der Film muss auf den index kann ja nicht sein .


----------



## Sash (5. Mai 2010)

also wenn das jetzt nicht ironisch gemeint war, machst du mir sorgen.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Mai 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> also wenn das jetzt nicht ironisch gemeint war, machst du mir sorgen.



natürlich war das ironisch gemeint .


----------



## Sash (5. Mai 2010)

sorry, bin mir hier nicht mehr so sicher bei vielen..


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Mai 2010)

Ne mit Filmen ist das noch nicht soweit das kommt noch wenn Spiele ausgedient haben. Wobei man sagen muss was als erstes präsentiert wird um gewalt auf irgendetwas zu schieben oder sexuelle übergriffe. Alles dumme Menschen, hauptsache man verdient sein Geld.


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Mai 2010)

Onkel Vatikan hat natürlich gleich wieder Terz gemacht als die von der Szene gehört haben.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. Mai 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Onkel Vatikan hat natürlich gleich wieder Terz gemacht als die von der Szene gehört haben.


Die Frage ist: Warum nur? So prüde kann selbst die Kirche nicht sein. Es dürfte dabei schließlich immer noch "züchtig" zugehen (also nichts ernsthaft pornografisches werden, muss ja auch in den USA verkauft werden ^^), es ist nicht gleichgeschlechtliches sondern "so wie vom Herrn erdacht", es sind weder Priester noch Kinder involviert, und das wichtigste: KEINE KONDOME!!! (kann ich mir zumindest auf Pandora net vorstellen xD) ....


Kann dem Vatikan eh egal sein, schließlich dürften nach deren Auffassung die Na'vi eh keine Seelen haben die man retten könnte, verhält sich bei Aliens wohl ähnlich wie mit Tieren, die 'ham laut Ratzes Verein ja auch keine, Seelen 'ham nur die Schäffchen des Herren.


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. Mai 2010)

ohne sex wäre niemand von uns auf der welt


----------



## Low (5. Mai 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Die erweiterte Fassung von Avatar wird eine Sexszene enthalten. Wenn du dir den Film endlich mal ansehen würdest wüsstest du auch wo.


Ich weiß wo 
*Link*


----------



## klefreak (5. Mai 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> ohne sex wäre niemand von uns auf der welt




DOCH !!!



Spoiler



Jesus


----------



## mixxed_up (5. Mai 2010)

Jesus ...

Nimm mich bei der Hand ... Jesus!
Du bist alles für mich ... JESUS!
Und ich will dich ganz heftig *Zensiert*


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2010)

klefreak schrieb:


> DOCH !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nö, denn seine Mutter ist ja noch auf normalem Weg rangekarrt worden.


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. Mai 2010)

rangekarrt

deutsch, bitte!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2010)

Sie wurde von ihrer Mutter geboren.


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. Mai 2010)

ach so, das ist eh nix schlimmes!


----------



## SA\V/ANT (31. Mai 2010)

Low schrieb:


> Ich weiß wo
> *Link*



Sollte sowas nicht lustig sein? Ich kann über sowas dummes leider nicht lachen...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (5. Februar 2011)

Ebay Fund

AVATAR 3D Blu-ray,SOFORT LIEFERBAR bei eBay.de: (endet 05.02.11 19:35:47 MEZ)

  

Dachte der kommt erst 2012?


----------



## 2funky4you (5. Februar 2011)

Ich fand Avatar in 3D hammer


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Februar 2011)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ebay Fund
> 
> AVATAR 3D Blu-ray,SOFORT LIEFERBAR bei eBay.de: (endet 05.02.11 19:35:47 MEZ)
> 
> ...



Seit letztem Jahr gibt es diese Blu-ray *exklusiv* für Käufer von Panasonic 3D TVs ... der Rest darf noch eine Weile warten.


----------



## ich558 (6. Februar 2011)

Gehen solche 3D Filme eigentlich auch auf nem 120Hz Monitor mit 3D Vision?


----------



## Recovery (7. Februar 2011)

> Ebay Fund
> 
> AVATAR 3D Blu-ray,SOFORT LIEFERBAR bei eBay.de: (endet 05.02.11 19:35:47 MEZ)
> 
> ...



haha, und da bieten die depen auf 74€ lol!
Der Film in 3D war wirklich reinste Sahne schau ihn mir abunzu auch mal bei meinem DAD im Heimkino an :


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht reagiere ich nur unterbewusst allergisch auf Hypes, aber der Film... naja eher mäßig

Der Film bat mir einfach nichts neues, das hat was von diesen "Tut uns Leid, dass wir vor 500 Jahren euch unterdrückt und in Reservate gesperrt haben" Geschichten. Ergo: Wiederaufbereitet (so weit noch kein Problem) aber nicht neu wiederverpackt.

Zur Technik/Bildqualität: Ich muss aber auch zugeben, dass ich noch nie einen Film in 3D gesehen habe, aber ich fand die Bildqualität schon vom FullHD Streifen auf 1680x1050 atemberaubend. Die Animationen sind so verdammt gut gelungen... wow (man beachte die Szene mit den "Drachen" wo sie knapp über dem Wasser fliegen)

Fazit: Avatar ist das Crysis unter den Filmen: Scheiß Story, aber die Grafik ist geil


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Februar 2011)

Recovery schrieb:


> haha, und da bieten die depen auf 74€ lol!




Zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt ist die seltene Panasonic 3D-Version in etwa 150 € wert, es dauert noch bis bestimmt Mitte 2012 und länger, bis der Film auch für den Massenmarkt kommt.

Und ja, die Panasonic 3D-Version gibt es wirklich, also kein Fake.


----------



## klefreak (9. Februar 2011)

und aufgrund einer solchen Filmpolitik hat es 3d so schwer am markt..

die guten Filme sind alle gebundled so dass man schon fast dazu genötigt wird sich die Filme anderswertig zu besorgen..
(oder zb PDVD10 und das pseudo3D zu nutzen)

ich hoffe ja dass sich diese exklusivdeals bald aufhören
mfg


----------



## SonicNoize (10. Februar 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Gehen solche 3D Filme eigentlich auch auf nem 120Hz Monitor mit 3D Vision?



Ja klar. Nur gibts diese Filme nicht legal dafür.

Du kannst mit dem NVIDIA Stereo-Player auch 1080p-Filme im MKV Format abspielen. Einfach das Combined Community Codec Pack (Google CCCP) installieren, dort ist der benötigte Haali Media Splitter dabei, dann kann dein 3D-Vision-Player auch die MKV-Dateien öffnen. Sprache, Untertitel usw. musst du dann über den Haali Media Splitter umstellen.

Ab und zu gibts Probleme, wenn man scrollen will oder den Vollbildmodus beendet und man muss den Player neustarten.


In 3D mit der 3D-Vision der absolute Hammer. Da legt sich die Industrie selbst gegenseitig Steine in den Weg.


----------

